# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  "moje dijete jede sve" - a moja djeca skoro ništa

## Sanja

Ovaj topic namjerno stavljam pod Izazove, jer se radi upravo o tome - izazovu koji traje i traje. Iako je problem isti, priče su dvije, q vas molim za iskustva i savjete.

Priča br.1: Fiona, 4 god. i 3 mj.
Punih šest mjeseci isključivo dojena, a zatim započeta dohrana koja je išla tako dobro da nije mogla bolje. Djetešce je papalo fino po tablicama sve što sam joj servirala, a većina obroka joj se sastojala od povrća uz povremenu mrvicu mesa ili ribe. Za međuobroke je jela voće i njezinom sam ishranom bila zadovoljna sve do iza drugog rođendana. Cicoljupka je bila dojena do 2,5 godine, kad je samoinicijativno prestala, a problemi s hranom počeli su nekoliko mjeseci prije toga. Jednostavno, iz svog je jelovnika počela izbacivati jednu po jednu namirnicu i onima koje je izbacila više se nikad nije vratila. Dijete koje je pojelo prepun tanjur povrća kuhanog na pari (brokule, cvjetaču, korabicu, mrkvicu) uz malo ribe pretvorilo se u dijete koje čim vidi povrće doslovce vrišti da ga ne želi jesti i napravi scenu kad joj ga uopće stavim na tanjur. Slična je stvar i s voćem: nema koje nije jela, da bi se sad njezin izbor voća smanjio na tek nekoliko vrsta. Nova jela, kao ni ona koja je nekad voljela, a u međuvremenu izbacila, uopće neće ni probati i nemoguće ju je nagovoriti da barem proba.

Priča br. 2: Flora, 2 god. i 4 mj.
Isključivo dojena gotovo do godine dana, jer je uporno odbijala dohranu. Njezin mi je pedijatar rekao da se ne zabrinjavam i da pokušaje uvođenja dohrane ograničim na dan-dva, pa ako ne ide, da napravim pauzu od tjedan dana i da tek tada probam ponovno. Poslušala sam ga i to je rezultiralo time da je mlada dama tek s navršenih jedanaest mjeseci pojela nekoliko žličica kašice od jabuke kakvu jedu bebe koje tek kreću s dohranom. Većinu ponuđenih namirnica ili nije ni htjela staviti u usta ili je ispljunula već prvi zalogaj. Glavninu njezinih obroka još uvijek čine podoji, a tek povremeno pojede nešto drugo i riječ je, kao i kod Fione, o minimalnom broju namirnica.

Iako nijedna (kucam u drvo   :Grin:  ) nema neuobičajenih problema sa zdravljem (obje pokupe uobičajene viroze ili gripe koje haraju gradom), a niti ne djeluju mršavo ili neuhranjeno (iako Flora ima tek oko 11 kg), mene totalno frustrira činjenica da mi djeca žive na nekoliko vrsta namirnica i da objektivno jedu vrlo skromno, a nudi im se vrhunska hrana: imamo ekološki uzgojeno voće i povrće - na povrće reagiraju stisnutim ustima i nema šanse ni da ga probaju, a voće povremeno prolazi, kako koje; meso nabavljamo kod provjerenih proizvođača, pa znamo da nije tretirano nikakvim antibioticima i sl. Jedino za ribu nemamo nekakvu posebnu "vezu" (zapravo, lažem: i pastrve nabavljamo iz kontroliranog uzgoja).

Ja ludim, doslovce ludim kad im nudim finu, zdravu, kvalitetnu, pažljivo pripremljenu hranu na koju njih dvije samo frknu nosom i ne žele je ni probati. Na pitanje što žele jesti, one za doručak, ručak i večeru odgovaraju jednako, s "gris", "žgance", "kuhano jaje", "sirni namaz" ili "vilinsku paštetu" (to vam je, ako niste znali, pašteta koju dobre vile rade specijalno za Fionu   :Grin:  - radi se, naime, o vegetarijanskom namazu pakiranom poput paštete - da mlada dama sazna da je unutra povrće, nema šanse da bi ga jela, a sad kad ne zna što je unutra, rado ga jede, pa koristim priliku da joj uvaljam neku, makar prerađenu, zelenjavu   :Grin:  ). Grickalice ne jedu, za užinu im dajem voće (ono malo što vole), domaće (zdrave, integralne, voćne) kolače, jogurte i sl. Ono što nam je problematično i čega sam svjesna jest ljubav koju obje imaju prema sokovima, no ne piju industrijske, nego domaće sokove koje radi moja mama, tako da u njima nema dodanog šećera, boje, pojačivača okusa i sl. Znam da sokovi mogu dati lažni osjećaj sitosti, no one ih ipak ne piju u tolikim količinama.

Nema što nisam probala: zajednički odabir namirnica i kuhanje - priču o jelu, vitaminima i bolestima - pripremala veselo dizajnirana jela iz kuharice za djecu - čak sam se uplela i u varijantu koju zapravo krajnje prezirem, a ta je da nakon pojedenog obroka dobivaju nagradu u vidu slatkiša (znam, znam, to je sasvim krivo i od toga sam brzo odustala, no spominjem i to samo da vidite do koje sam već mjere očajna).

Priznajem da sam pomalo ljubomorna kad čujem izjavu "moje dijete sve jede", "on zna da mora pojesti barem dva prava obroka dnevno" i slično. Uhvati me totalni jad kad čitam topic o vegetarijanskim jelovnicima i shvatim da moja djeca ne bi htjela ni otvoriti usta na sva ta fina jela. Ok, Flora nikad nije voljela jesti, no nemam pojma što se dogodilo Fioni. Ona je jednostavno počela izbacivati namirnice jednu po jednu i ostala na siromašnom, ogoljenom jelovniku. Kata-fakin-strofa.

I sad je pitanje što učiniti. Ne dolazi u obzir ostajanje za stolom dok se tanjur ne isprazni niti bilo kakav drugi oblik prisile koji bi im od hrane napravio traumu. Zasad se tješim činjenicom da im svaki dan zaista ponudim dva kuhana obroka (ručak i večeru) i da imaju mogućnost pojesti kvalitetnu hranu, no istovremeno me frustrira što one to tako uporno odbijaju, pa me povremeno uhvati malodušnost i nemam više volje kuhati i izmišljati, kad one ionako ne žele jesti.

Sorry svima što sam odužila. Ostala sam bez ideja.

----------


## zhabica

ima JJ knjigu i o tome, jesi procitala? 

uh, znam da ti je tesko, za utjehu, moja mama je cili zivot hranila "gladuse", svi cetvero smo zivili na par stvari a ona kuhala hrpu jela  ne bi li pojeli nesto, i evo nas zivih i zdravih, nakon puberteta smo tek poceli jest. ajme nije neka utjeha ... :/

----------


## Sanja

> ima JJ knjigu i o tome, jesi procitala?


Nisam, ali na topicu o njemu sam prije par minuta zaključila da on ionako ima posla s dobroćudnom, lako odgojivom djecom, dok su moje cure prilično tvrdoglave i vjerujem da bi mu susret  s njima unio revoluciju u njegove pažljivo oblikovane teorije.   :Grin:  

Zezam se, Zhabice. Hvala ti na tješenju   :Love:  , i ja sam uvijek bila teška na hrani (sad više nisam   :Grin:  ), ali ipak mi izbor namirnica nikad nije bio tako malen kao mojim curama. One se hrane loše, kao djeca koja žive u neimaštini. (A sve im se nudi.) I to me brine. Sad dolaze jesen i zima, vrijeme prehlada i gripa, a Flora još k tome uskoro kreće u vrtić.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Podsjećaju me na mene, takva sam bila kao mala, a takva sam i ostala, nema šanse da pojedem većinu vrsta povrća. :/ Baš sam te utješila, ha?  :Embarassed:

----------


## zhabica

> Zezam se, Zhabice. Hvala ti na tješenju


  :Kiss:  

zove se: _hrana! idemo jesti!_  i kraca je od kompetentnog djeteta, jos je nisam procitala do kraja ali sam je preventivno uzela, sudeci po genima, zhabac bi se mogao prometnit u _gladusa_ pa da se pripremim. 

nemam ti nista pametnijega za reci. samo jos jedan   :Love:  da izdrzis ako ne nadjes nikoje rjesenje.

----------


## meda

ja sam imala jednu fazu u kojoj sam jela samo meso, cak i bez kruha (sve bez kruha je bila druga faza, a ove dvoje su se jedno vrijeme poklapale)

s 20 godina sam postala vegetarijanka  :Grin:

----------


## Becky

Ja sam bila pregrozno dijete za hraniti. Ista priča ko i s tvojim curama. Nema toga kaj mama, baka, ujna i ostala raja oko mene nisu probali- uvjeravanja, moljenja, špotanja, isprobavanja sve moguće i nemoguće hrane... Rekli su da bi me rađe tjedan dana čuvali (a bila sam i jako živa) nego jednom hranili. Onda možeš misliti...
Bila sam u stanju sjediti s jednim zalogajem u ustima i po sat vremena za stolom, dok se već konzistencijom nije pretvorio u kamen   :Grin:  
E onda se, s mojih cca 5 godina, ujak (živjeli smo skupa s njima u kući u to vrijeme) sjetio spasonosnog rješenja. Došao je kući s posla popodne, a ja sam još mudro sjedila za stolom s punim tanjurom ispred sebe, a kontaj da je ručak bio sat- dva prije njegovog dolaska kući. Bitno je za priču i to da sam u toj dobi bila apsolutno luda za mineralnom vodom, za koju bi i dušu bila onda prodala. Ujak je fino čašu mineralne stavio na kraj stola, i rekao mi da će sa svakim progutanim zalogajem čaša doći malo bliže. Moram li reći da sam ručak smazala u sekundi? 
Još su to par puta napravili, i ja sam pomalo počela jesti... i s mineralnom i bez nje.
Dobro, možda je ovo malo komičan primjer, ali kod mene je upalilo.

----------


## meda

i mislim da ne postoje djeca koja uvijek jedu sve. evo ja se kladim da 90% djece ne bi jelo sto ja dorianu dam za dorucak, pa opet moja mama stalno pili da dorian nista ne jede i da mu nista ne damo za jesti, i da mu je jelovnik ogranicen  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Slika govori više od riječi.

Sanja, ovo sam ja sa nekih 8,9godina.   :Grin: 

Sjećam se kako su svi mamu gnjavili da me bolje hrane, da ću umrijeti, da mi se vide kosti... Nisam jela ništa! Energije prepuna. Bolest NITI JEDNA!! Jedino hrpa ozljeda.   :Laughing:  

Pogledaj, kužim te, zato što i ja, htjela ne htjela reagiram na nejedenje moje kćeri i to često vrlo nepedagoški. Ali od kad sam pronašla ovu sliku i vidjela kakva sam ja bila i što sad!!?.. nekako sam se opustila. Mislim da je daleko zdravije da imamo mir za ručkom nego da pucamo sa živcima dok papamo fine zdrave žitarice i povrće eko uzgoja. Koji je ljutnja pesticid! Najstrašniji. Stoga... opuštam se.
Preporučam to i tebi.

I onda pogledaj moju sliku opet.   :Smile:  Znači, ja nisam birala ŠTO ću jesti. Ja nisam jela NIŠTA.
Tek malo kasnije u osnovnoj školi sam poželjela udebljati se i počela sam jesti mahnito, što mi je još uvijek u navici.  :Laughing: 

Najvažnije je da su djeca zdrava i da ti ne odustaneš sa nuđenjem zdrave hrane. Samo si moramo međusobno pomoći da odustanemo od neprihvaćanja činjenice da naša djeca ne jedu (neku ili svu hranu, kako koje...) i da je ZDRAVIJE za njih i nas da se oko toga ne živciramo.

 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## melange

nedavno je u predvečernjim satima na hrtu bio neki dokumentarac o djeci i kako ih navući na (zdravu) hranu, ako je netko gledao, možda se sjeća naslova???

ja se sjećam klinca koji je odbijao primirisati avokadu pa su mami savjetovali neku foru da mu 10(?)dana zaredom daje po komadić avokada
i nakon 10dana mu nije bio tako mrzak, jeo ga je kad mu je bio ponuđen iako je i dalje iskreno rekao da mu nikad ne bi palo na pamet da ga sam traži  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> Ja ludim, doslovce ludim kad im nudim finu, zdravu, kvalitetnu, pažljivo pripremljenu hranu na koju njih dvije samo frknu nosom i ne žele je ni probati.


dala si im u ruke (pogotovo starijoj) moćno oružje   :Grin:  . 

opusti se. neće im biti ništa od žganaca i sličnih stvari. ja bih im pripremila ono što traže, a sebi nešto drugo. tako sam znala raditi - dok nije počela krađa iz mog tanjura   :Laughing:  ... 

npr. jedna od većih tragedija bila je pojesti tri perca salate. sad ja pojedem malo, a ona potamani zdjelu salate   :Wink:

----------


## Becky

Anita-AZ, pa ti si prasica u odnosu na mene u toj dobi   :Laughing:  
Ja sam isto stava da se ne treba pretjerano sekirati oko nejedenja i izbirljivosti (makar se i ja sekiram, ah... lako je reći). Dijete kad je gladno- jede. Kad je žedno- pije. Uostalom, nemaju oni baš previše vremena za jelo, kad treba istraživati toliki veliki svijet oko sebe...
Od mojih je prijatelja sin kad je bio između 1,5 i 3,5 godine jeo isključivo svježe povrće (krastavce, paprike i masline- čuj izbora, ha?), kiselo vrhnje i pio čokolino navečer. I to je bilo uglavnom sve. Mesa, kruha vrlo malo, a slatko- nikako. I onda je odjednom sa 3,5 godine počeo jesti sve (kad je krenuo u vrtić).
A ništa mu ne fali, zdrav je i napredan.

----------


## Sanja

> Podsjećaju me na mene, takva sam bila kao mala, a takva sam i ostala, nema šanse da pojedem većinu vrsta povrća. :/ *Baš sam te utješila, ha?*


O da, pala je takva utjeha da sam počela poletno lepršati po sobi.   :Grin:  





> zove se: _hrana! idemo jesti!_


Hvala ti, Zhabice!   :Love:  





> Bitno je za priču i to da sam u toj dobi bila apsolutno luda za mineralnom vodom, za koju bi i dušu bila onda prodala. Ujak je fino čašu mineralne stavio na kraj stola, i rekao mi da će sa svakim progutanim zalogajem čaša doći malo bliže. Moram li reći da sam ručak smazala u sekundi? 
> Još su to par puta napravili, i ja sam pomalo počela jesti... i s mineralnom i bez nje.


Mi smo jednom (u gostima kod jedne curice iz vrtića) nagovorili Fionu da pojede hranu kako bi vidjela što je na dnu tanjura - a bila je nekakva princeza - no to je bila jednokratna pojava.





> Mislim da je daleko zdravije da imamo mir za ručkom nego da pucamo sa živcima dok papamo fine zdrave žitarice i povrće eko uzgoja. Koji je ljutnja pesticid!


Slažem se, zato i tražim ideje za što mirnije i bezbolnije rješavanje problema. U zadnje vrijeme se stvarno kontroliram i ne reagiram, dapače, trudim se da za stolom imamo što ugodniju atmosferu, a koliko pojedu, pojedu.

Btw i moje slike iz tog doba su slične tvojima.   :Kiss:  





> pa su mami savjetovali neku foru da mu 10(?)dana zaredom daje po komadić avokada 
> i nakon 10dana mu nije bio tako mrzak, jeo ga je kad mu je bio ponuđen


Evo, ovo kod nas ne može proći, nema šanse! One kad neće, neće ni komadić, nema šanse da im ga uvaljam, zamaskiram, umotam u nešto drugo, doslovce nema šanse.





> dala si im u ruke (pogotovo starijoj) moćno oružje


Pa nije baš da ludim pred njima, vidi odgovor Aniti.





> neće im biti ništa od žganaca i sličnih stvari.


Znam da neće, ali nije mi drago što jedu *samo* to, kužiš?





> ja bih im pripremila ono što traže, a sebi nešto drugo.


To i radim. Sad na moru smo znali imati svatko svoj doručak. Nas četvero četiri vrste hrane, svatko svoje. E, pa mislim...





> Dijete kad je gladno- jede. Kad je žedno- pije. Uostalom, nemaju oni baš previše vremena za jelo, kad treba istraživati toliki veliki svijet oko sebe...


Daleko od toga da se moje curke izgladnjuju, one jedu kad su gladne, nije u tome problem. Problem je u vrsti, tj. u izuzetno malom broju namirnica koje uopće jedu.

----------


## sorciere

> Znam da neće, ali nije mi drago što jedu samo to, kužiš?


kužim   :Grin:  . 

a i one kuže da ti ludiš. nemreš sakriti vibre   :Wink:  . 

mala od frendice je s 5 godina gledala  :shock: , kad sam joj dala goveđu juhu s knedlicama. pitala je "što je to", jer da ona to ne jede. rekla sam da se to kod nas jede - i pojela je. svojoj mami je odbila. živjela je na goloj juhi, palačinkama i hrenovkama.

----------


## bucka

nika nas u zadnje vrijeme pomalo izluđuje svojim odabirom hrane!
npr. za rucak imamo saft i tijesto- ona jede cisto tijesto
za rucak imamo krompir i meso- ona jede samo meso
blitva i riba- ona jede samo ribu...

dijete od najranije dobi ne mijesa ugljikohidrate i proteine!

 :Grin:

----------


## koksy

Meni baka jos i danas stalno prica kako ju je bilo sram vodit me negdje sa sobom jer sam bila toliko zgoljava da su mi se sve kosti vidjele. Ona i moja mama su primjenjivale silu "nema dizanja od stola dok to ne pojedes" ili je kuhaca bila kraj mene spremna da dobijem batina ako ne ispraznim tanjur koji sam u suzama nakraju i ispraznila. Sad vidim posljedice toga, jos i danas nikad ne ostavljam nista na tanjuru iako sam sita, jednostavno moram sve pojest. A vidi mi se i na kilazi...

Moj malac je do prije mjesec dana bio velika izjelica, znao je kolicinski pojest toliko da me cak MM pitao da li mu smijemo toliko davat. Jeo je bas sve sta sam mu skuhala. Ali eto, vec sad je poceo odbijati povrce i meso. Pojede malo i to ako je bas jako gladan. Draze mu je bilo kakvo voce i jogurti. I sta sad? Da i ja na njemu koristim metode koje su koristile moja mama i baka na meni? Nema sanse! Ja mu svaki dan skuham pa kolko pojede, pojede.

----------


## Anci

Sanja

ja kao dijete nisam skoro ništa jela, danas sasvim druga priča  :Grin:  
Moje cure- jedna je dobi tvoje starije kćeri, slična priča s dojenjem (kod vas ipak duže) i počecima dohrane- sve glatko.
Onda je s 2, 2.5 godine počela eliminirati neke namirnice, jednostavno ih je odbijala jesti. Nisam joj sad davala da jede gluposti, večer bi dočekala gladna i razdražljiva pa bi pojela gris, žgance i sl. 
Meso nije nikad odbijala, tjesteninu, rižu i voće. Kritično je povrće.
Jede brokulu, sirovu mrkvu i eventualno malo blitve umiješane u rižu. I juhu od rajčice.

Mlađa (kuc kuc) jede odlično. Ima 22 mj, sisa i dalje, ali stvarno dobro jede. Malo je teže išlo s dohranom u početku, no kad sam ja počela raditi, prihvatila je sve namirnice.

Ne znam kako da te utješim... Ja - ne mogu reći da mi je svejedno, naravno da nije, naravno da znam koliko je povrće važno i zdravo u prehrani malog djeteta...
No, ne živciram se toliko oko toga. Ja kuham, nudim, mi ostali jedemo...nadam se da će nam se i ona pridružiti.  :Kiss:

----------


## Anci

> mala od frendice je s 5 godina gledala  :shock: , kad sam joj dala goveđu juhu s knedlicama. pitala je "što je to", jer da ona to ne jede. rekla sam da se to kod nas jede - i pojela je. svojoj mami je odbila. živjela je na goloj juhi, palačinkama i hrenovkama.


Ček, ček, jesi se ti to meni nedavno ponudila skuhati kelj?  :Smile:

----------


## Vishnja

Evo jos jedne iz kategorije neuhranjenih u detinjstvu...
Baka, koja me je cuvala, terala me je da jedem. Jedini put kada sam od nje dobila po guzi je kada me je uhvatila da, posle sat dva od rucka krisom vracam nepojedene ostatke hrane u serpu.
Kada sam dobila decu, zarekla sam se da ih nikada necu terati da jedu. Kao male, jele su raznoliko, pa je potom nastupila faza odbijanja svega i svacega. Sada su u nekoj prelaznoj fazi, jedu dosta toga, a vole razlicite stvari, tako da se obavezno desi da jedna ne voli ono sto je skuvano...
Ne uzbudjujem se zbog toga, jedu koliko im prija ili nimalo od ponudjenog, ali to je dugo bio predmet rasprava izmedju mene i mm-a. Odrastao pod raznim vrstama prinude, sa hranom i jelom uopste vecito u centru paznje, tesko se pomirio sa mojom devizom (a koju sam preuzela od SZO): "Zadatak roditelja je da pripremi kvalitetnu hranu u dostatnim kolicinama, a pravo dece je da pojedu koliko zele". Kasnije, citajuci Juul-a, naucila sam i da je prinuda u hranjenju u stvari narusavanje detetovog integriteta...Ali, previse sam se odmakla od teme, sigurna sam da ti to sve vec znas... htela sam, u stvari, da kazem, da sam vodila,  i  jos uvek vodim bitke sa babama, prijateljicama i ostalim koji ne dele moje misljenje. I svedok sam zaista ruznih scena gde se deci bukvalno trpa u grlo obrok, dok ne progutaju...
Dakle, da rezimiram, ne nervira me kad deca ne jedu. Jer, zaista, kako sorcie rece, ucena hranom i decije odbijanje i jesu opasno oruzje koje dovodi do nepotrebnih konflikata u kuci...Osim toga, mesajuci se u detetov osecaj gladi/sitosti dolazimo u opasnost da poremetimo taj osetljivi mehanizam koji je priroda tako savrseno podesila...
Mislim da si na dobrom putu. Samo cool, ti ponudi svoju finu papicu, one neka pojedu koliko im prija i svi sretni i zadovoljni. Gladne i bolesne sigurno nece biti.  :Love:

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> mala od frendice je s 5 godina gledala  :shock: , kad sam joj dala goveđu juhu s knedlicama. pitala je "što je to", jer da ona to ne jede. rekla sam da se to kod nas jede - i pojela je. svojoj mami je odbila. živjela je na goloj juhi, palačinkama i hrenovkama.
> 
> 
> Ček, ček, jesi se ti to meni nedavno ponudila skuhati kelj?


YES   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

da malo zacjepidlačim, knjiga se zove hura, idemo jesti! a ne hrana! idemo jesti!  :Laughing:  
on topic, i ja sam bila žgoljavica, i malo toga sam htjela jesti, ali nitko me nije pilio oko toga, mislim da je to u konačnici kontraproduktivno. Mislim da ne trebam ni reći da Lucija ima slične prehrambene navike. 
Pokušaj da ne jedu junk, i kombiniraj koliko toliko uravnotežene obroke od onoga što jedu, i duboko diši  :Grin:  Neće umrijeti od gladi.

inače, moja teta, bakina sestra, koja je nedavno umrla u 88 godini, je čitav život malo jela. Kao malu su ju potkupljivali da što više jede. Nadživjela je i brata i sestru, i umrla od srca, potpuno bistra bez traga senilnosti. Ja sam nekako uvjerena da je to imalo veze s tim što je čitav život na neki način postila.

----------


## pepa23

To je i naša bolna tema ali srećom to je nadam se iza nas.Naše dijete je također bilo isključivo dojeno prvih šest mjeseci, nakon toga dohrana je išla super do prvog rođendana a nakon toga kriza koja je trajala dvije godine.Dijete non stop bolesno ,nekoliko puta u bolnici i malo po malo izbacilo sve namirnice osim žganca, tjestenine ,krumpira i hrenovka povremeno banana i koji sir.Prošli smo sve specijaliste pedijatre pokušali s masu pripravaka multivitamini propolisi matična mliječi  , ali bolje nije bilo.Probali sve trikove ,nagrade  čak smo znali i pustiti ga ma miru i ništa ne nuditi do sljedečeg obroka ali ništa.Jedan dan jednostavno sve slatkiše koje bi dobio pobacali smo u smeće i čekali reakciju.Kroz taj period kuhali smo mu odvojeno npr. nama varivo ,njemu žgance i jednostavno nismo mu više nudili našu hranu.Malo po malo počeo je pitati šta mi to jedemo i sada jeda apsolutno sve što i mi.Najgore je bilo s voćem to apsolutno ništa nije htio osim banane i to jedna u dva tjedna.Sada jede sve osim breskve  ne znamo još kako će ići s citrusnim voćem jer nije sezona a nikad u životo nije u usta stavio naranču ili mandarinu.Dobio je na težini ijako kaska za vršnjacima ,ali mi smo presretni.Naše dijete nije nikad dobilo neku konkretnu dijagnozu za to odbijanje hrane ali nama kao roditeljima je to izgledalo kao neka anoreksija samo ne znamo čime uzrokovana jer dijete smo odgajali po AP i u obitelji nije bilo konfikata  a imali smo samo njega.Sada imamo još jedno dijete koje se zasad samo doji  i koje je on dobro prihvatio ,  možda je i to razlog da sada jede.Oprostite na dugačkom  postu ali morali smo to podjeliti.

----------


## clumsy mom

A da upoznamo mi Fionu i Borisa   :Rolling Eyes:  ?

Kod nas ista priča kao kod Fione. Sisao koliko je sisao (2 meseca), dohrana po tabelama, uvođenje namirnica po tabelama...A onda je došao period da smanjimo miksano i ubacimo komadiće. Jedno zrno pirinča je moglo da ga natera da ceo ručak izbaci nazad. Onda smo pitali pedijatricu šta da radimo i dobili savet da miksamo još malo jer on mora jesti. Svaki novi pokušaj ubacivanja komadića rezultovao je revoltom. Sa nekih 11 meseci krenuo je da izbacuje jednu po jednu namirnicu. Danas,sa 3 godine i 8 meseci moj prvenac jede: supu (i u njoj šargarepu, celer, paškanat, peršun, tikvice, žutu boraniju), panirane riblje štapiće ili pljeskavice, pohovane tikvice, kranjsku kobasicu, nešto sitno suhomesnato (jedna jedina šunka, malo pečenice, jedna jedina čajna), prženo jaje ali promešano, belanac od barenog jajeta, gibanicu, kukuruzne mafine sa sirom, kiflice sa sirom, prženice (pohvani hleb) i palačinke. I nešto od voća (jabuke, banane, trešnje, kajsije, grožđe,breskve, suve grožđice i kajsije). Mleko pije čisto, hladno, oko 2dl dnevno (nekad ni toliko). Sokove ne pije, kad je žedan isključivo voda. Voli voćne jogurte ali isključivo industrijske pa ih ne dobija češće od jednom mesečno baš kad zapuca u supermarketu (i to samo jedan, od kajsije). Hleb u najboljem slučaju polubeli iako svi ostali jedemo raženi. od grickalica će odbiti jedino 'parfimisiani' čips mada čipseve ionako ne kupujem. Meso neće ni da omiriše.

Gospodin brat mu blizanac jede SVE. I lakši je od minut starijeg brata za ceo kilogram.

Krvne slike su im identične kao i opšte stanje organizma. Teorije o uticaju zdrave ishrane kod nas padaju u vodu jer Matija slisti ceo tanjir mahinarki i pojede salatu od celog paradajza, celog krastavca i cele paprike dok Boris jede supu i tu završava. Juče sam mu puštala slike da mu pokažem da je prošlog leta tamanio paradajz ali ne vredi - ovog leta ga ne voli and that was the end of discusion  :/ 

Samo da dodam da, dok sam šizila i ludila pored njega bila je ista situacija. Sad ne šizim i možda on i ne pojede nešto što bi trebalo ali barem mene ne boli želudac +/-2h oko ručka

----------


## clumsy mom

EDIT: Imam prijatejicu koja zna da su jedine dve moje muke to što mi Boris ne jede i što ja ne mogu da smaknem svoj stomak. Glavne dve rečenice koje mi saopšti kad se vidimo su:

1. A? jesi mi videla liniju? Smakla sam struk a cela 2cm za mesec dana?
2. A što ovi moji jeduuuuuu!!! Ljudi moji, šta im izneseš to sliste!

Mislim da ne moram da vam objašnjavam zašto smo sa druženja 2 puta mesečno spali na druženja jednom godišnje   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

evo se kikica sjetila nekih stvari...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ja sam znala ponudit voće, ona neće. onda sam sebi ogulila naranču, ili narezala jabuku, i dobila je strogu zabranu da to dira - jer je to za mene, i ja sam prebrojila komade!   :Laughing:  

a onda sam "morala" po nešto u kuhinju, ili oprat ruke u kupaonu (taman dok ona mazne malo s tanjura   :Rolling Eyes:  )...

a onda sam se silno ljutila, jer je bio "neki" lopov kradljivac u kući, a ja ga nisam vidjela.. pa dok sam ga tražila u sobi - on je opet pojeo voće s mog tanjura... uf... grozan neki lik...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

sosri, vidim ja da tebi to ide  :Smile:  
Ajde ti lijepo skuhaj zdjelu kelja pa pozovi nas i Sanjinu ekipu.
A možda bi i Boris nešto pojeo  :Grin:

----------


## clumsy mom

Boris JOCK  :Nope:   !  To pali samo kod Matije kad i njega uhvati nejedačka faza    :Raspa:

----------


## zhabica

> da malo zacjepidlačim, knjiga se zove _hura, idemo jesti!_ a ne hrana! idemo jesti!


  :Embarassed:  ajme, hvala. 

ja ne smin niti pisat kakve smo trikove brat i ja smisljali samo da ne pojedemo i do kojeg smo savrsenstva doveli prolijevanje mlijeka i juhe u sudoper da mama ne primjeti   :Rolling Eyes:  

nije nam mama trpala na silu al nas je poprilicno tlacila da jedemo, od straha da nam nesto ne bude, naravno. 

obecala sam sebi da ja to necu radit.

----------


## štrigica

> ja ne smin niti pisat kakve smo trikove brat i ja smisljali samo da ne pojedemo i do kojeg smo savrsenstva doveli prolijevanje mlijeka i juhe u sudoper da mama ne primjeti


ja sam sakrivala ručkove između one daske ispod stola koja se izvuče kad se stol produljuje za više osoba i gornje plohe stola   :Laughing:   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:  kad bi starci otišli s ručkom u kesu i u kontejner... znala je lignja u komadu završit tamo    :Embarassed:

----------


## zhabica

mi smo prolivali mliko u sudoper u tankom mlazu kroz one rupice da ne ostane koja kapljica da se ne primjeti. 

juhu smo najprije vracali u tecu sa juhom pa je mama sluzila da vracamo jer bi ona crta od juhe bila ista, ne bi se smanjila, onda smo i nju poceli prolivat u sudoper na isti nacin, a manistru bi jednu po jednu pazili da ode kroz rupice. 

napominjem da ja tada jos nisan isla u skolu, bilo mi je oko 5-6 a bratu oko 3-4 godine  :shock: i bili smo strasno vjesti i brzi, ovo bi se sve dogadjalo dok bi se mama npr. isla obuc za posa, ili bi otisla u wc se sredit a nas ostavila da pojedemo prije vrtica   :Rolling Eyes:  kasnije smo se jos vise izvjestili ...   :Embarassed:

----------


## Becky

> mi smo prolivali mliko u sudoper u tankom mlazu kroz one rupice da ne ostane koja kapljica da se ne primjeti. 
> 
> juhu smo najprije vracali u tecu sa juhom pa je mama sluzila da vracamo jer bi ona crta od juhe bila ista, ne bi se smanjila, onda smo i nju poceli prolivat u sudoper na isti nacin, a manistru bi jednu po jednu pazili da ode kroz rupice. 
> 
> napominjem da ja tada jos nisan isla u skolu, bilo mi je oko 5-6 a bratu oko 3-4 godine  :shock: i bili smo strasno vjesti i brzi, ovo bi se sve dogadjalo dok bi se mama npr. isla obuc za posa, ili bi otisla u wc se sredit a nas ostavila da pojedemo prije vrtica   kasnije smo se jos vise izvjestili ...


A evo i jedan kontra trik: MM je mama branila jesti Eurocrem, jer bi ga jeo zbilja previše a izbjegavao ostalu hranu. Onda ga je on vadio iz tegle prstom, jer bi u suprotnom vidjela prljavu žlicu u sudoperu. Eh, ako se pitate zašto mu nije palo na pamet oprati tu žlicu... i danas je takav   :Mad:

----------


## rosa

Mi imamo problema s nejelom od početka dohrane. Da sad sve ne opisujem jer se samo uznemirim kad odvrtim film- danas ima 2,5 godine, ne jede povrće niti voće. Uopće.Sve ostalo jede. Prestala sam se živcirati, svaki dan mu dajem vitaminsko-mineralni nadomjestak i to je za sada to.
Nije da mu više ne nudim, al sam shvatila da su svi moji pokušaji završili u slijepoj ulici.
Začudo-zdrav je kao dren! :D

----------


## donna

Mi isto imamo problema s hranom i sad ima možda 12 kg možda kg više.jede malo a i lista namirnica je grozna.neće meso .neće recimo batak pojesti kao djeca nego ako joj zakamufliram isitnim ili šta ja znam kako već.za doručak hoće malo kruha i dukatele i možda nekada malo piko salamice iako ni to ne voli.žgance neće,griz neće,...hoće tu i tamo čokolino.juhu jedva...ma   :Sad:  
problemi već skoro 3 godine oko hrane.
nikada nije gladna.....

----------


## Frida

Lola oduvijek slabo jede (do 14tog mjeseca je bila gotovo isključivo dojena), meso ne jede uopće, voća i povrća par vrsta, povremeno neka juha, jedino što jede u neograničenim količinama je pašta, gola, eventualno sa malo maslinovog ulja, jedino u restoranu jede paštu  sa 4 vrste sira  :Rolling Eyes: .  

Nikada nisam forsirala hranu, kamuflirala namirnice, miksala ili mitila, jednostavno sam se pomirila sa time da je ona takvo dijete, vjerujem da se neće izgladiti. Zajednička priprema hrane kao ni odabir namirnica ne pali, kad zgotovimo jelo samo frkne nosom i kaže nimije fino.

Ono što mi je zanimljivo je da kada je u društvu (neka od Rodinih akcija npr) hoće pojesti i ono što jo inače nebi palo napamet. Tete u jaslicama kažu da dobro jede, osim mesa, ako ga ne može izdvojiti onda uopće neće pojesti to jelo, pojede kruh i juhu.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> npr. za rucak imamo saft i tijesto- ona jede cisto tijesto
> za rucak imamo krompir i meso- ona jede samo meso
> blitva i riba- ona jede samo ribu...


ovo u zadnjih par mjeseci radi i moj filip

----------


## kloklo

Sad me Frida podsjetila...
Sanja, jesi pitala tete u vrtiću kako tamo jede?

Naša Leona doma isto jede pet stvari, a u vrtiću sve što stave pred nju, zdravo ili nezdravo   :Rolling Eyes:  

I ja mislim da ti je napametnije da se prestaneš živcirati oko toga. Vjerujem da ti je velika muka kad pokraj zdravog obilja što im nudiš, one biraju furt jesti žgance, ali jbg, tak je kak je. Možda će jednog dana samo okrenuti ploču ko Leona koja je bila teška vegetarijanka sve do cca. treće godine i onda samo jednog dana za ručkom dohvatila batak i oglobala ga do kosti   :Laughing: 

A zdravlje? Pa, sama kažeš da su obje zdrave/bolesne koliko i svako drugo dijete. Stalno si ponavljaj tu mantru i još pridodaj da je Matija cijelu kilu lakši od Borisa, a jede sve dok drugi ne jede ništa. Za krepat   :Laughing:  

Opusti se, sve će doć na svoje kad bude vrijeme   :Kiss:

----------


## Dijana

Da, ovo s vrtićem je i meni misterija. Moja kći naime neće apsolutno ništa mliječno, ni mlijeko, ni kakao, ni mliječni namaz, ni jogurt. A u vrtiću pojede. Tete u vrtiću inzistiraju da pojede i njih posluša. A doma neće. A prilično je teško dati doručak djetetu koje neće baš ništa mliječno, a bome se vidi i na kilaži, sad s četiri i pol je tek dosegla 16 kg.

----------


## mama courage

> Sad me Frida podsjetila...
> Sanja, jesi pitala tete u vrtiću kako tamo jede?
> 
> Naša Leona doma isto jede pet stvari, a u vrtiću sve što stave pred nju, zdravo ili nezdravo


ovo je meni uvijek bilo najfascinantnije. u vrtiću jedu najnormalnije, sve bez velikog gunđanja, a doma frću nosiće i izvoljevaju. zaključak: tamo gdje im se može, može im se.

----------


## ronin

> kloklo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sad me Frida podsjetila...
> Sanja, jesi pitala tete u vrtiću kako tamo jede?
> 
> Naša Leona doma isto jede pet stvari, a u vrtiću sve što stave pred nju, zdravo ili nezdravo   
> 
> 
> ovo je meni uvijek bilo najfascinantnije. u vrtiću jedu najnormalnije, sve bez velikog gunđanja, a doma frću nosiće i izvoljevaju. zaključak: tamo gdje im se može, može im se.


Tako je.Nama je ista stvar bila s Rokom.Onda se i kod kuće više "nije moglo" i sad jede sve.Oba jedu sve.

----------


## Dijana

Ja pitam moju kćer kako to da u vrtiću popije mlijeko, a kući neće. Kaže, u vrtiću moram. Reko ja, pa moraš i doma  :Grin:  , a ona, ne doma ne moram.  :Rolling Eyes:  I štaš, ne mogu joj, ni neću, na silu ulijevat.

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja, jesi pitala tete u vrtiću kako tamo jede?


Kad je kod kuće jela bez problema, i u vrtiću je bilo sve pet. Otkad je počela brljaviti doma, brljavi i u vrtiću. Ne spada među one koji rado jedu u grupi.





> Nama je ista stvar bila s Rokom.*Onda se i kod kuće više "nije moglo"* i sad jede sve.Oba jedu sve.


Daj recept!   :Kiss:  


P.S. Malo mi je lakše kad vidim da nismo jedini.   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## melange

> kloklo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sad me Frida podsjetila...
> Sanja, jesi pitala tete u vrtiću kako tamo jede?
> 
> Naša Leona doma isto jede pet stvari, a u vrtiću sve što stave pred nju, zdravo ili nezdravo   
> 
> 
> ovo je meni uvijek bilo najfascinantnije. u vrtiću jedu najnormalnije, sve bez velikog gunđanja, a doma frću nosiće i izvoljevaju. zaključak: tamo gdje im se može, može im se.


utjecaj čopora. malo grubo rečeno, ali tako je.
a bilo je o tome i u onome dokumentarcu, djecu su navukli da u vrtiću u pauzi grickaju grožđice i sušene banane umjesto čipsa i junk hrane.

idem pokušati naći naslov tog filma.

----------


## melange

ipak je serija.

istina o hrani, u šest nastavaka.
ide subotom oko 20h, ova epizoda o hrani i djeci je bila 9.8.


evo link http://raspored.hrt.hr/?raspored=1&m...tum=2008-08-09

----------


## ronin

> Daj recept!


Ma nema recepta.  :Grin:  Već sam negdje napisala da se kod nas što se tiče onoga što će unositi u sebe i kad će ići leći ne pregovara...da se njih pita jeli bi samo slatkiše i bili budni do ponoći.

Malo je teško na početku,uvesti red,a kasnije je lako.Vjerovali ili ne,djeca prihvate pravila.Mi smo Roku bili malo popustili i na kraju je jeo pet jela,ili bi pojeo tijesto meso ne bi,čeprkao po hrani,govorio fuj za stvari koje je prije tamanio.

Onda smo to presjekli i malo postrožili.Večera je par dana bila ...pa mogu reći  muka za sve.Ja bih sjela kraj Josipa,MM kraj Roka.Josip nije neki jelac no ipak sve pojede...a Roko je tvrdoglavac koji usta neće otvoriti.MM je sat vremena sjedio kraj njega i nije mu dao da ustane od stola dok ne dovrši večeru.Nije se radilo o jetricama,da ne bi ispalo da mučimo dijete,već o finoj paštašuti.Prvo je plakao,nakon 20 minuta je otvorio usta  i za poet je tanjur bio prazan.
Drugu večer smo ponovili istu stvar,s tim da smo kao napravili malo natjecanje tko će prvi pojesti.Na kraju bi dobili sladoled,kockicu čokolade ili nešto slično.
Tjedan dana je bilo otpora,no onda je krenulo kao podmazano.Prihvatili su  da se i doma mora jesti ono što mama pripremi...ponekad se mrgode al pojedu.Više ne sjedimo s njima.Ušlo je u ritual:večera,kupanje,crtić ,spavanje...to im se podrazumijeva samo po sebi.Nikad nikakavog otpora.

Najgora greška koju sam prije radila je da bi mu napravila nešto drugo.To stvarno dovede do toga da jede par jela.Dugoročno,to za zdravlje i prehranu naše djece nije dobro.

----------


## flower

kad popustis i prihvatis njihov izbor i one ce krenuti jesti sve vise i vise, na tebi je da ponudis - one ce odbiti ili prihvatiti. ne mislim da je rjesenje kuhanje neceg drugog nakon sto sam skuhala jedno pa nudila...u smislu da ce biti gladna, nista joj nece biti.
D. je imala faze savrsenog jela, pa manje savrsenog - pogotovo je oko 3 god. odbijala povrce, pa voce, sjecam se kako se voce svelo na jabuku a povrce na mrkvu. sada jede skoro sve,nista posebno nismo radili, ja kuham, ona bira i bira sve vise zdravog. vazno im je i objasniti zasto treba nesto jesti i ne nervirati se.
trenutno odbija finu (kako ronin kaze) pastasutu, nece pastu niti s jednim umakom osim u juhi i carbonaru...nece probati sljive - ne vjeruje mi da je ljubicasta njihova prirodna boja (ona smatra da su pokvarene i cudi se da ih ja jedem)...nece ni blitvu ni spinat, salatu tek tako malo...sad kad bi si glavu s time razbijala nasla bi da vec nije posteno ribu pojela ima 2 god.
svi imaju takve nekakve faze.
ovo sto je ronin napravila i od mene je napravilo jelca nakon sto sam krasno pozivljela 6 god. zivota na valjda 5 namirnica, nije da sam presretna zbog toga, jako se dobro sjecam svojeg tanjura pomidor juhe i  rizi-bizi i gorkog okusa...pomidor juhu od tad kad vidim imam navalu povracanja, a rizi-bizi jos i stavim u usta...ali o rekaciji bolje i ne. nitko to od mojih odraslih nije znao, tek sad kad sam odrasla mogla sam im priznati.

----------


## ronin

ha ha pa nismo ipak goebbelsi  :Laughing:  

hoću reći,ima namirnica koje ne mogu smisliti i ne pada ni pamet da ih tjeram kad vidim da im se diže želudac-to su jetrica,grašak,svježa paprika i tikvice(ako ih mogu prepoznati,isto je i s brokulom pa to jedu u juhi)

možda s vremenom zavole te stvari,ne želim im ogaditi...kad sve drugo jedu

----------


## flower

mislim da je pristup bitniji, pristup moze ogaditi i najukusniju stvar.

----------


## Ivany

Sara prvih 21 mjesec svoj života nije uopće htjela meso jesti i kad je bila manja sam joj znala izmiksati pa zajedno s povrćem dati i sto nije htjela.
A kad je krenula je pojela cijeli batak  :shock: nismo mogli vjerovati.

I ona isto nejede raznovrsno ali ja se neopterećujem previše s tim, jednom dnevno jede kuhano a hoće ona sve pojesti što ja napravim ili će samo ono što voli a ono drugo će ostati na tanjuru -tako je kako je nemogu i ne želim je tjerati....
Još da dodam da moramo sakrivati salatu od nje jer kad vidi salatu ništa drugo neće jesti....kad bar malo pojede ručka onda joj dam salata jer bi inače živjela od nje.

----------


## čokolada

Sanja, nemam savjet jer moja A. oduvijek jede po par zalogaja za svaki obrok, puno toga neće ni probati i naravno da mi je muka...evo danas smo imali pečene batke, pečenu mrkvu, pire i pomadore i paprike na salatu. To sve kao voli. Brčkala je brčkala, a kako je M. bila nešto nervoznija no obično, unervozila sam se i ja i podviknula da konačno pojede taj ručak. Rezultat: ispovraćala se jer je pojela 2-3 zalogaja na silu.  :/ 
Marina dohrana je bila super krenula, a sad brojimo žličice do pet.

----------


## Mima

Meni se čini da je to totalno uobičajeno, ja znam jako puno djece koja su krenula sa izbacivanjem namirnica u toj dobi, a neki su završili na tome da jedu doslovce pet stvari. Je naporno, ali ja se uopće ne bih brinula da mi je dijete normalne težine.

----------


## pepi

A ja sam imala totalno drukčiji problem. 

Sa starijom stalno vodim bitke oko jela. Ona tako fino jede i vidi se da uživa u hrani, da ja moram stalno paziti koliko pojede i kada jede.

S ovom mlađom sam do prve godine doslovno plakala, jer je bilo dana kad doslovno ništa nije stavila u usta.I stalno smo isprobavali što bi jela, samo da nešto pojede.
I onda je oko 1,5 godne jednostavno počela malo po malo isprobavati okuse tako da sada više nemam nikakvih problema s njom. 

Ali nad starijom uvijek moram imati kontrolu, jer je njoj sve fino i bojim se da ne bude "vječna bucka". :/ 

A govori mi jedna moja poznanica.: "Ma budi sretna kad ti djeca jedu.Ti ne znaš kolika je to muka kad ti djeca neće jesti!"

----------


## Honey

Zanimljivo, često se kao veliki problem u medijima spominje pretilost djece.
Na forumu su uvijek top-teme one o djeci koja ne jedu.
Kak to?

I trik iz moje nejedilačke karijere: kad izliješ juhu iz tanjura obavezno obrisati rub tanjura, da se ne vidi da je iz njega nešto lijevano   :Grin: 
Neko vrijeme sam bacala u smećkantu i na to još malo smeća da pokrije, da mama kad otvori ne vidi što je unutra, dok nisam skužila da se u wc-u pusti voda i sve ode.

Kad gledam fotke iz svog djetinjstva, čudim se kak nisam završila na infuzijama, same kosti vire iz ramena, na nogama najdeblji dio su koljena   :Rolling Eyes:  Katastrofa! Sanjala sam da postoji tableta u kojoj je sve, pa ju pojedeš i ne moraš imati posla s hranom.

Naravno da moje dijete nastavlja tradiciju. No, ipak baka priznaje, mene je mogla bura otpuhat, on je još dobar   :Laughing:

----------


## kloklo

> I trik iz moje nejedilačke karijere: kad izliješ juhu iz tanjura obavezno obrisati rub tanjura, da se ne vidi da je iz njega nešto lijevano


O, da! To sam i ja radila   :Laughing:  

Sjećam se koliko je puta moja baka doslovce plakala: "Vidi se! Sama kost i koža! Što će ljudi reći?! Mama i tata rade u Njemačkoj, a ti tako mršava i još nećeš zimi ni štrample nositi, pa će biti da ti mi ne damo jesti i da ti nećemo ništa kupiti za obući! Što će ti roditelji misliti, na što mi trošimo novce koje nam šalju? Kuku meni s tobom!"
 :Laughing:

----------


## melange

> Honey prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I trik iz moje nejedilačke karijere: kad izliješ juhu iz tanjura obavezno obrisati rub tanjura, da se ne vidi da je iz njega nešto lijevano  
> 
> 
> O, da! To sam i ja radila


ja to i danas RADIM. s porilukom  :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> Honey prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I trik iz moje nejedilačke karijere: kad izliješ juhu iz tanjura obavezno obrisati rub tanjura, da se ne vidi da je iz njega nešto lijevano  
> 
> 
> O, da! To sam i ja radila


o da, da, potpis!  8)

----------


## clumsy mom

Kako je sve smešno kad pričate o sebi kao o nejedačima. I kako sve dobije sasvim drugi smisao kad pomislimo da će i danas doći doba ručka i da će naši najmiliji opet frktati i njariti se da oni ''to ne vooooleeee''   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tajchi73

kod našeg M. ( T. još uvijek sve tamani-makar i ona počinje zezat ) pali bakin recept hranjenja: 
*mrkva* se papa jer su od nje ljepše oči ( kad pojede komad mrkve-vidiš kak su ti sad oči još ljepše )
*brokula*- od nje djeca rastu  ( sad si bar pol centimetara viši ) 
*kuhani paradajz*- od njega rastu mišići
od nečeg drugog su bijeliji zubi itd.itd.

Moj je inače tamanio sve voće,povrće i meso koje je smio ( zbog alergije ), s 2 g. je počelo natezanje oko hrane, jedan dan se ubije u čušpajzu a drugi dan vrišti ko konj. Kod nas je kao i kod ronin obavezan ručak + mlijeko za doručak i večeru ( sve ostalo mogu izvoljevat - ne ostaje baš puno   :Grin:   ), nekad za ručak bude suza ali dio mora pojest ( makar 5 žlica ). Mene osobno ne smeta što ne jede, nije me strah da bu premršav ( bio bi prvi u našoj familiji   :Laughing:  ),nego me nervira što kad ne ruča ima napadaje bijesa i živčanoče jer je gladan( ma kao i svi muški kad su gladni   :Laughing:   ).

Inače, moj nećak ( 23 god. ) nije vegetarijanac ali ni dan-danas ne jede meso  :? , nećak od 15 god. ne jede povrće ako ne mora, kad mora onda ne mješa npr. meso, povrće, salata,   :Nope:  on pojede samo povrće ( vrstu, po vrstu ), pa salatu, pa meso ( ne nužno tim redom ) i čini mi se čak da ne smije biti sve zajedno na tanjuru ( baš moram pitat sestru ).

----------


## Sanja

> mala od frendice je s 5 godina gledala, kad sam joj dala goveđu juhu s knedlicama. pitala je "što je to", jer da ona to ne jede.


Moja u gostima uredno kaže nešto slično za većinu hrane koju normalno jedemo doma.   :Laughing:   Kao, "što je to, nikad vidla".   :Laughing:   Ali neće probati, neće i neće, no kod kuće, ni nigdje drugdje.





> Ja kuham, nudim, mi ostali jedemo...nadam se da će nam se i ona pridružiti.


To je i moja trenutna taktika. Kad nađem vremena, pročitat ću Juula da vidim kaj on ima za reći po tom pitanju, pa možda malo promijenim strategiju.   :Grin:  





> "Zadatak roditelja je da pripremi kvalitetnu hranu u dostatnim kolicinama, a pravo dece je da pojedu koliko zele".


Viš, viš, ovo je kul. Ozbiljno.

A što kažu o pravu onoga tko kuha da se osjeća frustrirano kad djeca redovno koriste svoje pravo da ne jedu?   :Grin:  





> Osim toga, mesajuci se u detetov osecaj gladi/sitosti dolazimo u opasnost da poremetimo taj osetljivi mehanizam koji je priroda tako savrseno podesila...


U pravu si, no ja njima ne namećem jelo kao takvo (ne tjeram ih da jedu kad nisu gladne), nego postoje *vrste* jela koje bih voljela da jedu.





> Kroz taj period kuhali smo mu odvojeno npr. nama varivo ,njemu žgance i jednostavno nismo mu više nudili našu hranu.Malo po malo počeo je pitati šta mi to jedemo i sada jeda apsolutno sve što i mi.


Bila bih presretna da tako bude i kod nas.  :Smile:  





> MM je sat vremena sjedio kraj njega i nije mu dao da ustane od stola dok ne dovrši večeru.


U trenutku krajnjeg očaja probali smo i to. Jednom. Izdržali desetak minuta najočajnijeg tuljenja u svemiru i slavno odustali.   :Grin:  





> A da upoznamo mi Fionu i Borisa?


Odlična ideja.   :Laughing:  





> Ajedino što jede u neograničenim količinama je pašta, gola, eventualno sa malo maslinovog ulja, jedino u restoranu jede paštu sa 4 vrste sira


I kod nas prolaze špagete bez ičega (kod kuće) ili karbonara, ako smo u restoranu. Ali količine ne bih nazvala neograničenima.   :Grin:  





> kad popustis i prihvatis njihov izbor i one ce krenuti jesti sve vise i vise, na tebi je da ponudis - one ce odbiti ili prihvatiti.


Da, to i meni zvuči kao zdravorazumsko rješenje, ali treba mi strpljenja, a baš njega mi fali.  :/ 





> ne mislim da je rjesenje kuhanje neceg drugog nakon sto sam skuhala jedno pa nudila...u smislu da ce biti gladna, nista joj nece biti.


Ponekad one u cijelom obroku ne pronađu ništa za sebe, ništa. I onda izjave da hoće neko x jelo (najčešće nešto posve jednostavno, što se u biti jede za doručak) i ako im ne dam, za pola sata, najviše sat su gladne i nervozne. Nema šanse da izdrže do idućeg obroka, a ako im ponovno ponudim ono što je ostalo od ručka, odlučno odbiju.





> Zanimljivo, često se kao veliki problem u medijima spominje pretilost djece. 
> Na forumu su uvijek top-teme one o djeci koja ne jedu. 
> Kak to?


Meni to uopće nije čudno. Djeca koja se hrane pravilno i uravnoteženo nemaju previše šanse postati pretila. Baš ovakvi koji ne vole "pravu" hranu mogu lako skupiti neželjene kile, jer bi, da im se dozvoli, mogli živjeti na čokoladama i sličnim glupostima. Naime, ne pojedu dovoljno za vrijeme obroka, pa stalno sa sobom nose neki osjećaj gladi koji bi rado utažili slatkišima, keksima, sladoledom, sokovima i sl.





> kod našeg M. ( T. još uvijek sve tamani-makar i ona počinje zezat ) pali bakin recept hranjenja: 
> mrkva se papa jer su od nje ljepše oči ( kad pojede komad mrkve-vidiš kak su ti sad oči još ljepše ) 
> brokula- od nje djeca rastu ( sad si bar pol centimetara viši ) 
> kuhani paradajz- od njega rastu mišići 
> od nečeg drugog su bijeliji zubi itd.itd.


Probali. Jednokratni uspjeh.   :Grin:

----------


## ronin

je da,tako sam prije dvije godine ja Josipu pripremala kvalitetnu hranu u dostatnoj količini i nisam se miješala u mehanizam gladi i sitosti

bio je pravo kompetentno dijete

omršavjelo na kraju,blijedo, s težom anemijom

više nije kompetentan po pitanju hrane  :Grin:  ,nema 6 godina još,visok je ko da ide u treći osnovne i ima 27 kila...a ne sjećam se kad je bio bolestan zadnji put...i odonda kažem,o hrani i spavanju odlučujemo MM i ja

----------


## melange

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mala od frendice je s 5 godina gledala, kad sam joj dala goveđu juhu s knedlicama. pitala je "što je to", jer da ona to ne jede.
> 
> 
> Moja u gostima uredno kaže nešto slično za većinu hrane koju normalno jedemo doma.    Kao, "što je to, nikad vidla".    Ali neće probati, neće i neće, no kod kuće, ni nigdje drugdje.


moj brat rođeni, kad je imao 15ak godina je kod mamine tete na moru za večerom ovakvim izrazom lica  :shock: popratio serviranje svinjskih šnicli na stol, smazao 4kom, kao da je iz gladi pobjegao i onda na kraju, onako šeretski dobacio mami - ajme mamaa, što je ovo fino, a zašto ti to nama nikad ne praviš? mama kad mu nije istresla onu zdjelu salate na glavu  :Nope:  kod kuće ga ne bi mogao sam vrag  natjerati da proba uopće išta osim piletine  :Nope: 


a ima još jedna priča s hranom koja mi je jako zabavna, a vama će možda biti i poučna  :Grin:  slavili smo prvi maj i peklo se jare
i kad je bilo gotovo, složila nama mama male sendviče, i nas dvoje čim smo sjeli, nećemo mi to jesti, mi ne volimo jaretinu. ma nije vam to jaretina, to je meso. kao piletina, isto tako (piletinu smo, jelte, vidi se i iz prijašnje priče, voljeli jesti  :Grin:  ) aj ok, jedemo mi, mama slaže repete, kad mamina prijateljica zove svog sina, ivaneeee ajde dođi jesti, gotova je jaretina. a nas dvoje  :shock: MOOOOLIM?!, a mama će mrtva hladna, ma to ivan ne voli jesti meso, pa mu mama govori da je to jaretina da pojede  :Laughing:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Draga Sanja, ne mogu ni zamisliti koliko ti je teško jer ja imam jednog skoročetveogodišnjaka koji jede sve što stigne i to u popriličnim količinama. Pokušavam da se sjetim kakao je to sve krenulo ne bi li ti dala kakav koristan savjet.
Znam da je moja prijateljica muku mučila sa svojom curicom oko hranjenja, ali kako moj G. uredno jede sve što je u tanjuru, ja sam ih znala staviti na kauč jedno pored drugog, dva tanjura, i JA hranit - zalogaj M. zalogaj G. i išlo je ko podmazano...a ako je bilo - šta je ovo?ja to ne bih, onda bi joj ja rekla kako je to G.ova ooomiljena večera ikako je on to bratski s njom podijelio i ... i tako Winnie the pooh ide dalje šumom kad ŠTA, nešto iskoči iza drveta i fiksiram ih pogledom,a kašika radi...  :Razz:  

Onda, hmmm, sve što nije htio, ako je bilo iz kategorije slanih namirnica, miješala sam s purom ili pireom od krompira, pa s vremenom povećavala udio tog nečeg, a smanjivala udio kamuflaže...

Ili, voće, hmmm, isprva bilo je sa kruhom nadrobljenim u mlijeko i džemom od istog, poslije pasirala voće, itd., ili miješala sa kornfleksom voće i jogurt ili gotov voćni jogurt,
ribu smo uveli u kombinaciji - kockice kruha + jogurt + mrva mrvica usitnjenog mesa, količina mesa se povećava jel.

Pomaže li ovo?

A danas kad se desi da nije za jelo, moj je recept ( ukoliko mi je iz nekog razloga jaaako bitno da nešto pojede ), da si izabere slikovnicu, ja čitam sa što je moguće više audio efekata, on gleda u slikovnicu, ja hranim.

----------


## clumsy mom

Rekoh već da ja sa Borisom imam problem da neće ni probati ono što ''ne voli''. Danas mi je sinula sjajna ideja i uspeli smo da probamo paradajz. Trik je sledeći:

Ležimo danas na ležaju i prepričavamo dan dok se ručak podgreva. neki od njih me pita kada ćemo na more i ja krenem da vezem:''Dogodine ali postoji problem - tati su rekli da nećemo moći da se kupamo ako ne porastete za ovoliko (i raširim prste koliko mogu). Tata ih je pitao šta se mora jesti da bi se toliko poraslo i oni su rekli da pitamo tetu N (pedijatricu). Onda je tata zvao nju i ona je rekla da morate jesti ovo što već sad jedete ali da ćete od toga porasti samo ovolicko (pa prepolovim 'visinu'). A da biste porasli onoliko kaže da svakog dana kad sednete za sto mama mora da vam u malu tacnicu sipa po jednu kašičicu njihovog ručka i da to morate da pojedete a onda da pojedete i vaš ručak'. Znači samo jednu malu kašičicu i gotovo! Ako pojedete još porašćete ovoliiiikoooo (pa uduplam)'

Za ručak je Boris izabrao paradajz. Uzeo zalogaj a onda nakon nekog vremena još par  :D . I sutra će, kaže  :D

----------


## Dijana

ajme clumsy, pa ti si pravi umjetnik u nagovaranju.  :Laughing:  
A ja pak, nisam taj tip. :/ Naš problem je kao što rekoh mlijeko i sve mliječno, ali ja nekako zazirem da je uopće nagovaram, jer mislim da joj možda uopće ne odgovara organizmu, i da bi joj možda bila i muka kad bi je nagovorila da to konzumira. Možda griješim.
No svakako je druga priča kad dijete nešto nikad nije ni probalo, a tvrdi da "ne voli".

----------


## kloklo

Eh, zašto se ne dijeli Nobelova nagrada za naprezanje moždanih vijuga kako bi pridobili klince da našto rade/ne rade   :Laughing: 
Mislim da svi mislioci i nobelovci ovog svijeta nisu do koljena roditeljima po pitanju genijalnih rješavanja problema  8)

----------


## zhabica

> Naš problem je kao što rekoh mlijeko i sve mliječno, ali ja nekako zazirem da je uopće nagovaram, jer mislim da joj možda uopće ne odgovara organizmu, i da bi joj možda bila i muka kad bi je nagovorila da to konzumira. Možda griješim.


ja mislim da ne grijesis. 

ja sam cijeli zivot "morala" pit mlijeko iako mi je cijeli zivot muka od njega, dobijem proljev i povraca mi se. 

naravno da sam s vremenom skuzila u cemu je stos i zasto mi ne pase, ne pijem ga iako jedem i volim sve mlijecne proizvode ali sam vec kao dijete skuzila da mi mlijeko ne pase i odbijala ga samo me nitko nije shvacao ozbiljno (pa san ga prolivala u sudoper   :Rolling Eyes:  ). 

ja ju ne bi tjerala. 

*clumsy*  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mala od frendice je s 5 godina gledala, kad sam joj dala goveđu juhu s knedlicama. pitala je "što je to", jer da ona to ne jede.
> 
> 
> Moja u gostima uredno kaže nešto slično za većinu hrane koju normalno jedemo doma.    Kao, "što je to, nikad vidla".    Ali neće probati, neće i neće, no kod kuće, ni nigdje drugdje.


e, pa ja sam joj objasnila *da je kod mene u gostima*, i da sad jede isto što i kikica i ja. kikica je rekla to isto, i rekla kako je ona u gostima jela i ono što joj nije bilo fino - ali da treba biti pristojan i pojesti.   :Wink:   i curka je pojela. 

btw - kikica nije lagala, jer se sjećam da je (s nekih 5 godina) kod tete na selu jela žgance s mlijekom, ŠPEK  :shock: , sir s vrhnjem, i još neke "delikatese" koje jedu na selu   :Grin:  . špek doma nikad nije ni okusila, do dana današnjeg   :Laughing:  ...

----------


## kloklo

Određen broj ljudi ima intoleranciju laktoze, jednostavno im organizam nije u stanju probaviti taj mliječni šećer jer nemaju enzima za to!
Zato ja šizim na medijsko bombardiranje kako djeca "mooooooooooraju" piti mlijeko i ne želim zamisliti kako je onim siročićima koje roditelji u neznanju tjeraju da to rade, a očito im škodi   :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

> Određen broj ljudi ima intoleranciju laktoze, jednostavno im organizam nije u stanju probaviti taj mliječni šećer jer nemaju enzima za to!
> Zato ja šizim na medijsko bombardiranje kako djeca "mooooooooooraju" piti mlijeko i ne želim zamisliti kako je onim siročićima koje roditelji u neznanju tjeraju da to rade, a očito im škodi


debeli potpis na ovo... 

i mene su tjerali da pijem mlijeko - jer je "zdravo"   :Mad:  ...

----------


## clumsy mom

Kad smo kod jedenja u gostima...

Jednom sam čula/pročitala post neke forumšice (ne ovde) koja je otišla negde u inostranstvo u goste na mesec dana. Jednog dana joj se ne dopada ručak - rođaka joj smandrlja nešto drugo što voli, drugog dana joj se ne dopada ručak - rođaka opet, trećeg dana joj se ne dopada ručak...I rođaka je obavesti da je kod njih u kući dozvoljeno da svako izabere 3 jela koja ne voli i da će se ta odluka poštovati. Tu grupu namirnica nemaš pravo menjati svaki čas i onog dana kad je na meniju nešto što ne voliš dobiješ nešto drugo.

Ovu metodu planiram da uvedem kod svojih ukućana ali kad malo poodrastu. A do tad muvam i muljam gde god mogu ne bi li im provukla i neomiljene namirnice. Spremam se da intenzivno krenem raditi na otkrivanju novih ukusa i recepata i da ih pritom serviram onakve kakve jesu a ne kamuflirane u pire i žgance. Mislim, ako jedeš kelj ješćeš ga onako da znaš da ga jedeš a ne miksanog i maskiranog u blitvu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zhabica

> Određen broj ljudi ima intoleranciju laktoze, jednostavno im organizam nije u stanju probaviti taj mliječni šećer jer nemaju enzima za to!
> Zato ja šizim na medijsko bombardiranje kako djeca "mooooooooooraju" piti mlijeko i ne želim zamisliti kako je onim siročićima koje roditelji u neznanju tjeraju da to rade, a očito im škodi


ja sam ovo naucila na faksu i tek tada skuzila sta mi je. 

zato: ne tjerajte djecu da piju mlijeko!

----------


## anek

> Ponekad one u cijelom obroku ne pronađu ništa za sebe, ništa. I onda izjave da hoće neko x jelo (najčešće nešto posve jednostavno, što se u biti jede za doručak) i ako im ne dam, za pola sata, najviše sat su gladne i nervozne. Nema šanse da izdrže do idućeg obroka, a ako im ponovno ponudim ono što je ostalo od ručka, odlučno odbiju.


Moju taktiku znaš, već smo o tome jednom pričale  :Wink:  
Nema šanse da bi ima ja dala to x jelo umjesto ručka koji je na stolu.
Pa što ako su gladne i nervozne za pola sata; kako misliš da nema šanse da izdrže do slijedećeg obroka? 
Naravno da će odbiti opet ručak, ali lijepo im objasni da je za ručak upravo to što si pripremila, a ne jelo x i da mogu jesti i kasnije, ali tvoj ručak. 
Vid ponekad kad ugleda ručak kaže da on neće jesti, ili da on to ne bi i sl. i onda mu ja kažem da ne mora, da ne jede zbog mene nego zbog sebe i da jede onda kada bude gladan, ali da je za ručak to što je na tanjuru. I dogodi se da on fakat ne takne i ne jede ništa recimo 2-3 sata /unutar kojeg ga ne nudim ničim drugim, jer znam da neće "umrijeti od gladi"/, i onda dođe sam do stola, sjedne i slisti sve. 
Poštujem da ima stvari koje on STVARNO ne voli jesti, i na to ga nikada ne silim, ali mu nikada nisam kuhala posebne obroke, uvijek je jeo isto što i mi.

----------


## Becky

No dobro, mi imamo tek godinu dana pa možda i nismo baš "konkurenti" za ovu raspravu, ali ja sam si već učvrstila neke stavove u glavi kaj se tiče odgoja u prehrani. Povod je zapravo MM, koji je kod izbora hrane apsolutna katastrofa. Samo pečeno meso, pečeni krumpiri, lazanje, pizza, burek, tu i tamo kakva tjestenina, čokolada- i to je u biti to. Nikakvo povrće, varivo, gulaš, kruh koji nije bijeli, voće... ma strašno. Krivac? Njegova baka koja mu je kao djetetu kuhala ono kaj bi on izvoljevao, i izbjegavala bilo kakav konflikt oko hrane (ono- pusti dijete da jede kaj hoće). Rezultat je danas prestrašan. Mene pak su učili da jedem sve. Nekad milom, nekad silom, a nekad- mineralnom   :Grin:  . I danas imam stvari koje baš ne volim previše, ali ću ih pojesti. 
Pa sam ja odlučila malu gospođicu učiti da jede sve. Uopće nemam iluzije da ona neće neku hranu odbaciti, niti da će jesti sve. Ali- trudim se, pa će vrijeme pokazati. Isto tako, nemam namjeru tjerati je da jede nešto što joj se možda neće nikako sviđati. Ali nemam namjeru niti kuhati 53 ručka svaki dan a da bi ona odabrala koji bi ona sad zapravo jela. Napr. nedavno je par dana za redom uporno odbijala ručak (povrće i meso, a sve je to već prije jela i bilo joj je fino). Ja sam lijepo ručak sklonila, ona je plakala- kao jadna ona, gladna je, a ja joj ne dam jesti... Sveki me gledala u čudu, kao- zašto joj ne skuhaš nekaj drugo, jadno dijete gladno... Prošlo je pola sata, i gladna mlada dama je sama došla do mene, sjela, pojela ručak u jednom dahu, i otišla zadovoljno dalje.

----------


## maria71

Ne znam što je gore, ovakvi odbijači hrane ili ova šmizla koju ja gajim....

Danas, jer nismo stigli mi kupili 2 smrznute pizze i kao dat ćemo mu svaki dio, a on.... ja to neću jesti, to je smeće , ja jedem samo KUHAAANOOOOO...

a što -ćeš Marko za jelo ?

( ni na kraj pameti mi nije bilo neko raskuhavanje - ubila sam se od slaganja udžbenika po n ti put a i mm je imao naporno prijepodne pa ni on nije stigao kuhati )

ako imaš vremena varivo od tikvica ,a ako ne skuhaj mi 2 krompira ,2 mrkve,  salatu od paradajza i jedno jaje

tako i bi ,a sutra je to famozno varivo od tikvica

----------


## Becky

> Ne znam što je gore, ovakvi odbijači hrane ili ova šmizla koju ja gajim....
> 
> Danas, jer nismo stigli mi kupili 2 smrznute pizze i kao dat ćemo mu svaki dio, a on.... ja to neću jesti, to je smeće , ja jedem samo KUHAAANOOOOO...
> 
> a što -ćeš Marko za jelo ?
> 
> ( ni na kraj pameti mi nije bilo neko raskuhavanje - ubila sam se od slaganja udžbenika po n ti put a i mm je imao naporno prijepodne pa ni on nije stigao kuhati )
> 
> ako imaš vremena varivo od tikvica ,a ako ne skuhaj mi 2 krompira ,2 mrkve,  salatu od paradajza i jedno jaje
> ...


Čovjek drži liniju, a ti bi njemu pizzu   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

mali pizdek se nakačio na emisiju od Ane Ugarković.
  i onda mi soli pamet.

ukinut ću mu tv. zauvijek.

----------


## Becky

> mali (gruba rijec) se nakačio na emisiju od Ane Ugarković.
>   i onda mi soli pamet.
> 
> ukinut ću mu tv. zauvijek.


Zakaj? Ma iskoristi situaciju ženo! Samo nek mali to gleda, kad još nauči par trikova- pusti ga u kuhinju, a ti bježi van!-    :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mali (gruba rijec) se nakačio na emisiju od Ane Ugarković.
>   i onda mi soli pamet.
> 
> ukinut ću mu tv. zauvijek.
> 
> 
> Zakaj? Ma iskoristi situaciju ženo! Samo nek mali to gleda, kad još nauči par trikova- pusti ga u kuhinju, a ti bježi van!-


bravo becky!!!

i meni je super kad kikica kuha   :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

znači, ja bih objema pustila diskretno neku kulinarsku emisiju.....

----------


## MalaSirena

> Sanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ponekad one u cijelom obroku ne pronađu ništa za sebe, ništa. I onda izjave da hoće neko x jelo (najčešće nešto posve jednostavno, što se u biti jede za doručak) i ako im ne dam, za pola sata, najviše sat su gladne i nervozne. Nema šanse da izdrže do idućeg obroka, a ako im ponovno ponudim ono što je ostalo od ručka, odlučno odbiju.
> 
> 
> Moju taktiku znaš, već smo o tome jednom pričale  
> Nema šanse da bi ima ja dala to x jelo umjesto ručka koji je na stolu.
> Pa što ako su gladne i nervozne za pola sata; kako misliš da nema šanse da izdrže do slijedećeg obroka? 
> ...


Točno ovak sam i ja radila pa stoga potpis.

----------


## Becky

> znači, ja bih objema pustila diskretno neku kulinarsku emisiju.....


Naravno!!! A možeš i neku u kojoj se pere suđe, pegla i riba kupaonica   :Laughing:

----------


## limunada

I moja Eva je nejelica. Izbor namirnica nam je iz dana u dan postajao sve manji. I kao i druge mame, ljuti me najviše kad ne želi nešto niti probati. Ili nešto što je jela prije tjedan dana odjednom više ne jede.
Ali trudim se da me to ne izbaci iz takta, pokušavam naš jelovnik koliko toliko prilagoditi njezinom, tako da bar jedan dio ručka pojede i ne silim ju na jelo. 
Živim u nadi da će početi jesti, a tješi me što bar voće jede, pa nije potpuni bad.  :/

----------


## Dijana

sanja, koliko fiona ima kila? nekako mi je ostalo da je bucka. To naravno nema veze s tim što ti smatraš da ne jede dovoljno ili dovoljno raznovrsno, ali tek da usporedim s mojom mršavicom.

----------


## Ailish

Sanja, jedino što mi pada na pamet je da probaš povrće pripremiti na manje zdrav način, recimo pohane tikvice i patlidžane jede i moja #1 koja je pred godinu-dvije isto izbacila hrpu namirnica (čitaj povrća) koje je prije jela. #2 tamani sve, nakon pune zdjele miješane salate još popije i ocat koji je ostao na dnu :shock: i nadam se da će tako i dalje.

Inače je moj stav da su djeca _kompetentna_ što se tiče količine hrane dok se ne dokaže suprotno, tj. nema šanse da ih hranim na silu ili trikovima dok ne postoji zdravstveni problem. Izbor hrane koju nudim je moja odgovornost i da počnu izvoljevati posebni meni postupila bih kao anek.

----------


## summer

Meni je tata u nastupu ocaja i frustracije umocio glavu u tanjur hladne blitve. Beat that. 

Da ne dobijete krivu sliku, mrzila sam povrce, blitvu bih ponekad i pojela, pa  su me tjerali da sjedim za tanjurom kad bih bas zabrazdila da necu ni to. Mama bi se na kraju smilovala pa me pustila. I s drugim jelima sam bila izbirljiva, u skolu sam krenula s 19 kg i bila najmanja u razredu. Sestra je bila mrvicu bolja, ali obe smo bile 'teske' - meso iskljucivo bez zilica, gadi nam se kozica, kosti, iznutrice... Neke stvari, kao mlijecne proizvode sam obozavala. 

Pa sam do blizu tridesete od zelenog povrca jela grasak i mrvicu blitve. Ostalo, kelj, kupus, tikvice, brokule, mahune... nula bodova. Onda me MM preodgojio - on voli zelenje, a ja sam shvatila koliko je hrana koju jedem (meso i krumpir, malo salate, tjestenine, junk food) ucinila 'cuda' za moju figuru i koliko je njegovo zdravije. Sad jedem skoro sve (s kupusom se nikad nisam bas sprijateljila). 

Malisa, ovo cete obozavati, jede sve i s velikim gustom.   :Smile:  Otkrili smo da ne voli catu (dinju, mlun), i to je zasad to. Ponekad, jednom u mjesec dana, ne zeli pojesti obrok vise od par zlica, ne silim ga.

Da imam Sanjin problem, mislim da bih se nastavila truditi u 'priblizavanju' namirnica curama, pokusala utvrditi koje zaista ne vole a koje jednostvano ne zele probati iz tkoznakojih razloga, i smanjila bih im alternative i zmajene za obrok. Mozda, Fionica je vec dovoljno velika, ponudila tri obroka (neka i ona sudjeluje u kreiranju liste) na izbor, pa neka odluce sto ce se kuhati, ali onda moraju pojesti bar nesto od skuhanog.

----------


## summer

zmajene = zamjene
tri obroka = tri jela

----------


## Sanja

> više nije kompetentan po pitanju hrane   (...) i odonda kažem,o hrani i spavanju odlučujemo MM i ja


Ronin, ja se u potpunosti slažem s tobom, za hranu i spavanje odgovorni su roditelji, u teoriji. U praksi mogu ja odlučiti kaj god hoću, no ako njih dvije ne surađuju, što mi preostaje? Silom gurati hranu u usta? To ipak ne bih. Bojim se da bi gubitak bio veći od dobitka.


*melange,* ti si me fakat dobro nasmijala.   :Laughing:   Mogu si zamisliti vašu mamu i njezinu facu. Ja sam vjerojatno imala sličnu kad mi je dijete jednom prigodom reklo "Mama, danas smo u vrtiću dobili kivi i bio mi je jako fini. Zašto ga ti nama nikad ne kupiš?"   :Laughing:   A kod kuće, naravno, dvije zdjele pune voća, među kojem i najmanje pola kile kivija.   :Grin:  


*Nataša,Sarajevo* puno ti hvala na idejama. Kod mojih na žalost ne pomaže varijanta "jedimo u društvu", jer da funkcionira, imala bih svaki dan nekoliko djece na igranju. Ni kamuflaža ne pomaže (nema što nisam probala   :Grin:  ), jer imaju nevjerojatne detektore za namirnice koje ne vole i čim otkriju da sam ih umiješala u nešto što vole, ispljunu sve skupa. Jedino što dobijem jest da neće uopće više jesti i prestanu mi vjerovati kad im idući put ponudim hranu.


*clumsy mom,* držim fige da vam priča s morem i hranom bude dugoročno rješenje.   :Kiss:   Javljaj nam napredak.


*Dijana, kloklo, Sorcie, zhabica,* što se tiče mlijeka, ni ja ga ne podnosim. Na sreću, moj tata je vrlo rano skužio da patim od intolerancije na laktozu, pa me kod kuće nikad nisu tjerali da ga pijem, no zato tete u vrtiću nisu odustajale, iako su im moji roditelji uporno ponavljali "nemojte joj davati mlijeko - nemojte ju tjerati da pije mlijeko - ona ne smije piti mlijeko" i tako iz dana u dan.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Mi curama uopće ne dajemo mlijeko, nego samo mliječne proizvode, koje (kuc-kuc) barem zasad vole. Gris im kuhamo na rižinom mlijeku iz kućne radinosti.





> Spremam se da intenzivno krenem raditi na otkrivanju novih ukusa i recepata i da ih pritom serviram onakve kakve jesu a ne kamuflirane u pire i žgance. Mislim, ako jedeš kelj ješćeš ga onako da znaš da ga jedeš a ne miksanog i maskiranog u blitvu


Živio govornik!   :Grin:   Posve se slažem s tobom, to je i moj stav, tim više što ja nisam neka "tradicionalna" kuharica, nego zaista volim eksperimentirati i isprobavati nove stvari, a i mm to voli. Samo čekam da curke malo narastu. Ni ne znaju što ih čeka.   :Grin:  


*Anek* i *MalaSirena,* je l' vam ta taktika zaista funkcionira? Ne žicaju vas između obroka nešto drugo? Ono, u stilu, "ne volim kelj, ajde mi namaži sirni namaz na kruh?" Ako ne pojedu ručak i izdrže gladni sve do večere, dajete li im za večeru ostatke od ručka ili cijela obitelj jede nešto sasvim drugo za večeru? Ako imate volje, bila bih vam zahvalna za još koji detalj.   :Kiss:  


*maria71,* dobro ti kažu, iskoristi Markovo znanje i za koju godinu mu prepusti kuhanje.   :Grin:   Inače, Fiona obožava gledati kulinarske emisije, draže su joj čak i od crtića. Kaže ona "moram ih gledati da se naučim kuhati".   :Grin:   Uopće ne znam odakle joj ta ideja, no ne bunim se.   :Grin:  


*Dijana,* Fiona je bucka od rođenja. Ima dvadesetak kila, izvagat ću je poslijepodne, pa ću ti napisati. Baš zbog toga se bojim da ne nakupi suvišne kile zbog krive prehrane. Ona jede količinski sasvim dovoljno, no po mom mišljenju jede krive vrste hrane, dakle, nije problem u količini.


*Ailish,* probala sam i s pohanjem. No, kaj da ti velim - dok je jela povrće, jela ga je u svakom obliku, a sad kad ga neće, neće ga ni u jednom.


*summer,* fakat si dovela tatu do zadnjeg stadija očaja.   :Laughing:   Inače, zajednički odabir i pripremu obroka smo već pokušali. Ona je strašno kooperativna, obožava kuhati sa mnom, no kasnije hladnokrvno odbije uopće i probati ono što smo skuhale. Što se tiče odabira, probala sam i to (pružila sam joj ograničeni izbor), no mislim da je još premala: sad bi jedno, za minutu bi drugo, pa bi treće i zapravo mi se čini nezadovoljnija nego kad mi biramo.


Pada mi na pamet da vam napišem kako su i što jele zadnjih dana, pa vi vidite.

Nedjelja: za doručak je Flora pojela skoro cijelo kuhano jaje s pola šnite integralnog kruha i acidofil od 180 g. Fiona je pojela dvije-tri žlice kuhanog jaja, bez imalo kruha, i popila oko 2 dcl tekućeg jogurta. Za užinu su dobile jabuke, pojele tak-tak. Fiona je otišla s mojima u grad i pojela par forneta od sira. Kad su se vratili doma, za ručak (kod mojih) su bile špagete u nekom mesnom umaku i salata. Ona je od svega ponuđenog pojela samo hrpicu praznih špageta; umak i salata nula bodova. Za večeru je pojela zdjelicu grisa na rižinom mlijeku. Flora je pak za ručak (kod nas) imala juhu od bundeve koju nije htjela ni probati. Nakon nje smo imali špagete u umaku od artičoke i ricotte i salatu od paradajza, od čega je pojela samo par komada praznih špageta (jeste skužili: jele su istovremeno istu stvar, ali na dvije različite adrese   :Laughing:  ). Naravno, uskoro je ogladnila, pa je pojela skoro dvije banane. Za večeru je pojela šnitu integralnog kruha s dukatelom i opet acidofil.

Ponedjeljak: za doručak su obje pojele kuhano jaje (opet   :Rolling Eyes:  ) s integralnim kruhom i jogurtom. Fionin ručak u vrtiću: malo juhice, prazne špagete (opet   :Rolling Eyes:  ), bez bolonjeza i salate. Florin ručak, pojeden na vrhu tobogana (  :Rolling Eyes:  ): tanjur poriluka s udrobljenom šnitom kruha. Ne znam što je Fiona imala u vrtiću za užinu; Flora je pojela mrvicu grožđa. Poslijepodne je Fiona kod kuće pojela malo grožđa (poriluk je s indignacijom odbila), a Flora ništa. Večera: Fiona je pojela šnitu kruha s dukatelom i acidofil, a Flora samo acidofil. Nakon večere su dobile svaka jedan medenjak.

Danas su doručkovale žgance s jogurtom.

I sad vi vidite što one jedu: čisti ugljikohidrati s malo mliječnih proizvoda i mrvicom voća. (Please, nemojte mi reći da jedu dovoljno - ja ne mislim da one jedu malo, nego da jedu _krive stvari._).

----------


## Ailish

Hm, mliječnih proizvoda je čini mi se dovoljno, ne malo. Jaja + mliječni proizvodi = dosta proteina pretpostavljam. 
Jedino što mi se čini da je moglo bez fornetta i bez banana umjesto ručka, pa bi možda pojele neko povrće ili voće.
Ali znam dosta odraslih koji se ne hrane ništa raznovrsnije i (za sada) im nije ništa  :Laughing:

----------


## Rene2

Ste gledale "Istina o hrani" kad je bilo o dječjoj prehrani.

Super mi je bilo kad su doveli popularne glumce u školu na užinu. Glumci su zagrabili pune tanjure povrća (brokule, mrkve, graška) i mesa. Za njiam su išli nejedači povrća i također grabili sve što i njihovi idoli. I od tada jedu svo to povrće.

Za krepat.

Od tada ja mojoj govorim, znaš Hana Montana obožava grašak, a Barbie je luda za mrkvicom... i uglavnom upali. 8)

----------


## Rene2

Zaboravih dodati: kod nas se ne radi toliko da ne jede, nego jede samo ono što voli, a to su pretežno slatke i ugljikohidratne stvari uz ćevepčiće, pohano meso i sl.

Vrlo malo ili nikako povrće.

Tako da muku mučimo kako je nagovoriti na raznovrsniju prehranu i služim se svim trikovima. Neki čak i upale.

Do sad smo došli na to da jede špinat, mrkvu, kelj, mahune.

Krumpir je uvijek voljela.

Sad još nekako da uvalim grašak, brokulu, leću, slanutak...ja bih bila presretna.

----------


## Ailish

usput, moja mala teorija zašto #2 voli svakakve okuse uključujući ljuto i kiselo: u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja sam tamanila strašne količine luka, češnjaka i općenito začinjene hrane, a otkad je počela dohranu krade iz mog tanjura (da, znam, karijes i ostale zaraze, ali joj je tak slatko  :Saint:  )

----------


## cvijeta73

ja nemam takvih problema kao vi što se tiče (ne)jela, ali - mara jede kad je gladna sve, a juraj je do negdje dvije godine jeo isto sve, a onda je postao izbirljivko. i to ne samo što se tiče vrsta hrane nego i načina pripreme - što znači, blitvu će pojesti samo na način kad je skuhana onako kako mu paše - nema šanse da ju npr. u restoranu pojede, a doma može pojesti pun tanjur blitve. 
uglavnom, pazim da, kad je on na ručku, skuham ono što voli i na način koji voli. naravno, u vrtiću jede sve - dakle, nije od onih kojima se diže želudac na neke vrste hrane - nego, samo, da prostite, zahebava doma. ali - opet, ne mogu se žaliti jer jede svu salatu, od kuhanog povrća - blitvu, špinat, kelj, grašak, fažol, meso, ribu, juhu. tjesteninu - jedino u varijanti s mesom ili tunom. kakve artičoke i rikota - to ne bi niti pipnuo. ono što me čudi (i istovremeno raduje) je da nikad nije volio npr. pomfrit - ali zato slisti kuhani krumpir s maslinovim uljem, pire ili krumpir salatu. pohano meso isto tako ne voli. tikvice i balancane - nula bodova (ali mislim da većina djece ne vole tikvice).
kodnas, dakle prolaze jednostavni, čisti okusi - bez začina (osim sol, češnjak, peršin), svakiokus za sebe - ništa pomiješano i zbrljano. 
onako kako to u većini slučaja voli i glavna kuharica naše familije   :Grin:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Teško mi je sa mojom malom koja jede, ali uz zabavu. Nema kod nje da je ručak samo ručak. UVIJEK mora barem neke kockice preslagivati. A kad ni tako više neće onda mi s liijevom ručicom odmiče žlicu i viče: Neeemoooj. AAAA   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Da samo malo naraste primijenila bih sljedeću metodu: 
1. skuham ručak, ja isprobam i ako je ukusno slijedi  
2. ponudim
3. ako neće slijedi odmicanje od stola (pa valjda zna kad je gladna)
4. slijedi njena glad, ali ako ona je kompetentna odlučiti kada je gladna, a kada sita, bome sam i ja kompetentna reći kada ću i što kuhati.
5. ima frižider sa zdravim (po mom izboru) namirnicama
6. kuham večeru
Gdje bi dospjele mame sa puno djece da svakom rade ručak po izboru. I to dva puta. 
za sada kod mene ovo ne funkcionira. Dođe do mene i plače: Cicaaaaa  :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

još nešto - juraj bi često vrlo rado zamijenio ručak nečim drugim, kao nije gladan - pa mi napravi sendvič. e - to ne dolazi u obzir. pazim da mu skuham ono što voli, iako - ponavljam, u vrtiću jede sve - dakle, ne inzistiram na tome. al kad krene da neće jesti ono što voli jer mu trenutno ne paše - nema šanse da mu napravim neki drugi meni. jesti će to isto kad ogladni. što, kako je netko drugi već napisao, bude za cca sat - dva.
a kad je bio manji, morala sam dobro paziti da ništa ne stavi u usta od doručka do ručka - već čaša soka bi mu pokvarila apetiti i ništa od jela. samo voda. dakle, probaj recept s izgladnjivanjem (ako već nisi - nisam čitala od početka) i onda ručak s nekakvim jednostavnim, a zdravim jelom. jer ako su u parku pojele fornete i banane - dovoljno da nisu gladne i da neće jesti. a kad bi se to desilo, a naravno da je znao mrknuti koju čokoladicu ili sl - nema druge, nego ručak premjestiti dva-tri sata kasnije.

----------


## Maruška

> Meni je tata u nastupu ocaja i frustracije umocio glavu u tanjur hladne blitve. Beat that.


Mene je mama polegla na stol, naslonila se preko mene, jednom rukom mi držala otvorena usta a drugom ubacila u njih... nešto.   8) 

Ponekad sam jako blizu da Lovri učinim isto.

----------


## babyboys

sad kad sam sve ovo pročitala pitam se zašto nije bilo ove teme i juula prije 5 godina kad sam ja sjedila s t. za stolom po dva sata nakon kojih smo oboje plakali, a pojeo nije ništa.

čitav život je veći od svojih vršnjaka, ali to je stvar genetike. do prije godine dana- ne voli ništa i ne jede ništa. u vrtiću su tete muku kučile snjim, a ja doma dobivala živčane slomovei - na kraju odustala.

A onda, prije godinu dana- košarka i trenerove propovjedi o jelu rezultirale su tim da moje dijete koje neće vidjet meso pojede 3 šnicle i prilog za ručak. i još viče kak je fino. zadnji ispad je bio- "daš mama malo tog paradajza?"
a nije ga prije htio ni vidjet.

Sad s J. imam iti problem. dobro, ne baš isti. to je dijete tvrdoglavo i uporno do bola. početke dohrane sam preplakala, sad izvlačim iz šešira čarobne trikove, po par puta dnevno. a nekad mi se ne da, pa se uvjeravam da je on kompetentan. i onda on tako kompetentan ode do frižidera i izvadi - jaje s superponosnim ceerom na licu.

Moram još dodat da sam ja čitav život anemična, cijelo djetinjstvo sam provela pothranjena i odnijela starcima bar 5 godina života dok su me pokušavali nahranit. s godinu dana me stara držala, a stari trpao u usta. i onda bi mu ja to lijepo kompetentno pljunula u facu. dobro da ima ogroman prag tolerancije, inače ne znam kako bi to završilo...

----------


## clumsy mom

Današnji pokušaj 'iz tacnice' je propao. Naišao nam tata-spasilac u sudbonosnom trenutku  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Došao je, rekao ''A danas ne probate paradajz?'' na šta je dobio ''Probao sam juče'' i odbio bilo kakav pokušaj da ga opet proba. A o probanju današnjeg ručka nije bilo ni pomena od tajinog ulaska   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Jbt razvešću se od njega i tražiti zabranu prilaženja deci   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MalaSirena

> *Anek* i *MalaSirena,* je l' vam ta taktika zaista funkcionira? Ne žicaju vas između obroka nešto drugo? Ono, u stilu, "ne volim kelj, ajde mi namaži sirni namaz na kruh?" Ako ne pojedu ručak i izdrže gladni sve do večere, dajete li im za večeru ostatke od ručka ili cijela obitelj jede nešto sasvim drugo za večeru? Ako imate volje, bila bih vam zahvalna za još koji detalj.



Funkcionira, ali on je ušao u neku vrlo jedljivu fazu kad jede da mi je nevjerojatno (sad se osjećam kao ona hvalisava prijateljica od clumsy mom   :Grin:  ) i što se tiče količine i što se tiče raznovrsnosti (neki dan je čak probao maslinu - liznuo je - i vrhnje uz pizzu; donedavno nije bilo šanse da bi probao nešto novo, a bome niti nešto što je sezonsko pa je jeo prošle godine, npr. dinju i lubenicu).

Bilo je kod nas slučajeva da nije htio ručak, ja očajavala, on je tada bio u prilično mršavoj fazi pa sam još i više očajavala, ali nisam mu kuhala nešto drugo - rekla sam mu da ima to što ima ili može jesti voće (to mi nije bed da ponekad pojede umjesto ručka...što se mene tiče, može ga jesti po cijele dane, samo što on ipak radije odabere ručak   :Grin:  ).

 Desilo se nekoliko puta da doslovno AMA BAŠ NIŠTA nije pojeo od doručka do večere (doručak i večera su  u 90 % slučajeva gris s čokoladom ili zobene pah. s čokoladom). Nisam nudila ništa drugo, a za večeru bi dobio ono što je bilo za ručak, makar da proba.

Razgovarali smo o tome da se neki put mora jesti hrana koja mu možda i nije fina, ali je zdrava. Ja sam mu odredila da npr. pojede onoliko žlica koliko ima godina i to će mu biti dovoljno  hranjivo za taj dan i stvarno je jedno vrijeme palilo.

Umake više skoro niti ne poslužujem odvojeno jer bi i on golo tijesto ili golu rižu...eventualno mu ostavim da poslije par žlica ove s umakom dobije prazno tijesto/rižu za desert (odn. tijesto obično s orasima i čokoladom).

Ne inzistiram da pojede enormne količine, meni je dovoljno da pojede par žlica, ma čak i jednu, čisto da se nauči na okus, da proba.

Također, više se ne nerviram (kao što sam znala) ako prođe dan-dva da ne pojede niti jednu voćku ili ako jedan dan ne pojede povrće jer to obično obilato nadoknadi treći dan.

Ne tjeram ga da jede ono što ne voli (npr. nikad nije niti probao svježi krastavac i ne želi, neće luk, rajčicu, papriku, rikulu, krumpir i grah salatu mada voli i krumpir i grah), mada ga ponekad pokušam nagovoriti da proba - rijetko uspijem, ali i to je uspjeh.


Sretno s curkama i s tvojim živcima   :Love:  , moj nije nikad bio tako tvrd orah, ali nikad se ne zna kaj ih može spopasti   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  .

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

A da suziš izbor??? G. nije imao kad da postane probirljiv je je uvijek bilo nuđeno samo jedno jelo, bez obzira koji je obrok u pitanju...   :Grin:

----------


## Kanga

Draga Sanja   :Love:  , ne znam sto da ti kazem, osim da meni Fiona fizicki izgleda vrlo zdravo dijete, pa bi te jedino ohrabrila u tome da razvijas povjerenje u njezinu kompetentnost sto se tice hrane. Ja razmisljam i djelujem na tragu onogo sto su pisale Flower, Anek, MalaSirena i Cvijeta73. Ako ti cure ne pojedu za obrok ono sto se nudilo i kasnije pokazuju simptome gladi, je li za meduobrok opet nudis ono sto je bilo za obrok, odnosno nesto sto je tebi prihvatljivo i kvalitetno (ja bih tako)?

Evo jos nekih mojih razmisljanja i iskustava.

S dovodenjem placa i prehrane u uzrocno-posljedicnu vezu ne mogu se sloziti manje nego sto se slazem, pod bilo kojim uvjetima. Mislim da za  medicinski opasana stanja treba pronaci i rjesavati pravi razlog – npr. deficit zeljeza, netolerancija ili alergija na neku namirnicu, neki prikrivin metabolicki poremecaj ili sl.

U svojim pionirskim majcinskim danima znala sam se (uspjesno) sluziti igrom ili skretanjem pozornosti s hrane na nesto drugo (npr. listanje slikovnice, dok ja trpam hranu u usta   :Rolling Eyes:  ) s ciljem da mi dijete (srecom, samo je Jerko time bio pocascen) pojede ono sto sam zamislila. U meduvremenu sam za 180 stupnjeva promijenila stav o tom pristupu (nema sanse da takvo nesto vise radim).

Djeca mi imaju autonomiju birati hoce li i sto jesti, a ja imam autonomiju u izboru onoga sto se nudi. Pravilo je da se ne komentira puno (pogotovo ne u negativnom smislu) ono sto netko ne zeli jesti - to ne jede i gotovo. Svim namirnicama koje imamo dajemo jednaku vrijednost – nema primisli o tome da je nesto sto se jede za desert (u nasem slucaju to je povremeno sladoled ili domaci kolac) atraktivnije od onoga sto se jede za glavno jelo (shodno tome, ne pada mi na pamet davati desert kao nagradu ili ultimatum za dobro pojeden glavni obrok). Naravno da nam izvana dolaze i drugaciji utjecaji, ali to je kao i s govorom – ponekad nam npr. iz vrtica zalutaju neki izraz koje ne koristimo u nasem domu, ali stvari se prije ili kasnije vrate na svoje mjesto   :Smile:  

Poznata mi je frustracija kad si das truda pripremiti nesto posebno kvalitetno i zdravo, a to ne naide na zeljeni prijem. S vremenom sam shvatila da svrha pripremanja zdravih obroka nije samo da ih dijete pojede. Svrha je da dijete usvaja opcenita iskustva o tome sto se jede, i da to povezuje s pozitivnim iskustvima (zato njegujem dobru atmosferu za stolom, ponekad komentiram kako mi je to i to «dobro sjelo», kako se osjecam osnazeno ili sl...). Imam vjeru da sve to ima svoju svrhu.

Cesto puta mi djeca u toku jednog dana jedu jednolicno, ali kad se zbroji sve ono sto pojedu tijekom tjedna, ispada vrlo balansiran jelovnik. Valjda to kod njih tako radi.

----------


## Sanja

Hvala vam svima na odgovorima i sugestijama, sa zanimanjem vas čitam i polako si slažem neke stvari u glavi.


*Ailish,* i ja sam imala sličnu teoriju o vezi prehrane u trudnoći i prehrambenih navika djeteta; teorija je pala u vodu na drugom djetetu, jer sam se za vrijeme trudnoće i isključivog dojenja hranila jednako zdravo i raznovrsno kao s prvom bebom, a rezultat je bio sasvim drugačiji (prva je odlično prihvatila dohranu, a druga nikako).


*Rene2,* nisam gledala u emisiju, ali o njoj je na ovom topicu već bilo riječi. Zvuči zanimljivo. (To s glumcima je u biti isto što su u našem djetinjstvu napravili s Popajem: kažu da su zbog njega generacije i generacije djece zavoljele špinat.)


*cvijeta73,* mislim da ti imaš nešto čišću situaciju nego ja: ako dijete nešto jede u vrtiću, a kod kuće neće, to je sasvim druga stvar (ili mu se, osim vrtićkog društva, možda sviđa način na koji je određena namirnica pripremljena). Kod nas nije tako; ona, nakon što izbaci određenu namirnicu, nigdje neće jesti.


*Ana i mamino zlato,* i kod nas je cica u igri.   :Grin:   (Iako, moram priznati, sve rjeđe, ali i moja curka je starija od tvoje.)


*babyboys,* ja se nadam da će i moje curke, kao tvoj dečkić, s vremenom početi jesti više. Ovo sa sportom i trenerom je super ispalo.


*clumsy,* nemoj se živcirati   :Love:  , danas je novi dan. Javi nam kako je prošao ručak.


*MalaSirena,* puno ti hvala na detaljnom odgovoru.   :Love:   Nekako mi se tvoj (Anekin, Kangin...) pristup čini optimalnim; zapravo, u mojoj glavi je sve tako nekako posloženo, samo da se još natjeram neke stvari provesti u praksi.


*Nataša,Sarajevo,* pa da, krajnji cilj mi je sužavanje izbora, tj. izbacivanje alternativnog jelovnika. Kod nas nije došlo do izbirljivosti zbog kuhanja drugog djela, nego obrnutim redoslijedom: zbog izbirljivosti smo im počeli raditi dodatni obrok.


*Kanga,* hvala ti na iscrpnom mišljenju.   :Love:   Da, Fiona nije ni mršava ni neuhranjena, a ni ne može biti, kad jede te silne ugljikohidrate. Inače, dijelim tvoje mišljenje što se tiče "uvaljivanja" hrane. To je jučer (?) napisala i Clumsy mom - mislim da nam je svima cilj da djeca jedu što zdravije i raznovrsnije, ali i da znaju što jedu. Mi smo napravili tu grešku u kojoj smo desert postavili na razinu nagrade iako smo već tada bili svjesni da je to krivo.   :Rolling Eyes:   E sad, možemo li nekako natrag? Vidjet ćemo.


Puno vam svima hvala. I još nešto: nisam ni slutila koliko je nejedača, mislila sam da sva djeca fino papaju, samo moje brljaju po tanjuru.   :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> u emisiju


*tu* emisiju   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> *Nataša,Sarajevo,* pa da, krajnji cilj mi je sužavanje izbora, tj. izbacivanje alternativnog jelovnika. Kod nas nije došlo do izbirljivosti zbog kuhanja drugog djela, nego obrnutim redoslijedom: zbog izbirljivosti smo im počeli raditi dodatni obrok.


Apsolutno razumijem o čemu govoriš, ali kod mene nije postojala mogućnost izbora zbog *nemanja* - bilo je samo to što je bilo i ništa drugo.
Sad je srećom drugačije, ali ispade ovo još jedna korist od hroničnog kokuzluka - 1. dotjeraš se u liniju i 2. naučiš dijete da jede ono što ima u tanjuru   :Grin:

----------


## pepa23

Zaboravila sam napisati da je nama pomaglo plivanje bilo u bazenu bilo u moru.Nakon plivanja hoće jesti   :Laughing:  .Trudimo se biti redoviti a nadamo se da će iduće godine i početi trenirati taj sport u klubu za sad ga mi "treniramo". :  :Razz:  Pomagalo bi nam i promjena zraka npr. odlasci u planine ili na snjeg.Kod nas je to odbijanje stvarno bilo drastično tako da je dijete skoro dvije godine imalo 10 kg. a o bolestima bolje da ne pišem  :Crying or Very sad:  U svakom slučaju trebalo je puno strpljenja da bi postigli da danas ima sve obroke i da jede skoro sve.Slažem se da nikako ne treba forsirati npr. mlijeko ili veko voće jer možda dijetetu to škodi ali trebalo bi i obratiti pažnju da dijete nije bolesno pa da zato neće jesti.Često i neke bolesti npr. infektivna mononukleoza ,angina ,ili povećani krajnici prate to odbijanje hrane.Infektiva mononukleoza zna proći i kao obična viroza a ostaviti dugoročno slabi apetit ,mislim da je to bio naš slučaj.

----------


## Sanja

*Nataša,*  :Love:  

*pepa23,* i ja sam skužila da bolje jedu kad ih se fizički izmori. Mogu si misliti kako si se osjećala kad se dijete dvije godine nije micalo s određene kilaže, a ako se tome još pridodaju bolesti, situacija je zaista gadna. Drago mi je da vam je sad bolje. Vidiš, nisam imala pojma da je nedostatak apetita povezan s krajnicima (!!!) ili čak infektivnom mononukleozom. Hvala ti na toj informaciji.   :Love:  Fiona, izgleda, ima problema s krajnicima, jer hrče, pa mi je njezina pedijatrica čak predložila da razmislimo o operaciji, no nekako se još uvijek nećkamo.

*Dijana,* izvagala sam Fionu, ima 19,4 kg (na prazan želudac   :Grin:  ).


Ako vas zanima, danas sam krenula u akciju.   :Grin:   Napravila sam im doručak koji vole, ali bez pitanja što žele. Jedino su mogle birati između acidofila, lgg-a i tekućeg jogurta. Fiona se doslovce nadurila i nije htjela ništa (!), a Flora je sasvim fino pojela, zapravo, gotovo sve. Fiona me žicala "nešto drugo", "a šta još imamo u frižideru", "pa daj mi namaži vilinsku paštetu na kruh" i nije mogla vjerovati kad sam ju uporno odbijala. Nakon doručka sam sa stola spremila sve osim Fioninog tanjura s hranom.

Za užinu je Flora dobila voćku, a Fiona ništa. (Joj, fakat sam okrutna.   :Grin:  ) Tražila je i ona voće, no rekla sam joj da ga može dobiti kad pojede doručak (koji je cijelo to vrijeme stajao na stolu). Opet je odbila, pa smo se išle igrati van.

Kad je došlo vrijeme ručka, nestrpljivo je sjela za stol i dok je čekala da faširanci budu gotovi, pojela je pola doručka   :Laughing:  i zatim dva faširanca. Nisam ju tjerala ni na kakve priloge, mogla je birati hoće ili neće, pa si je izabrala samo kruh. Flora uopće nije htjela jesti ručak, pa je samo sjedila s nama za stolom i nešto si crtkala po papiru. Kad je Fiona bila pri kraju, pitala ju je "Flora, hoćeš da te _ja_ hranim?", mala je pristala i pojela pola tanjura (oh, yeah  8) ). Zatim su dobile svaka jednu bananu i čašu soka.

Krenulo me, ha?   :Grin:   Držite mi fige da ovo nije samo početnička sreća.

*Clumsy mom,* kakve su tvoje novosti?   :Kiss:

----------


## maria71

super je krenulo, javljaj kako napredujete!

----------


## Loryblue

> izvagala sam Fionu, ima 19,4 kg (na prazan želudac   ).


oooooo, 19,4 kg :shock: 
oćeš da te utješim: lorea ima (na pun želudac) 17kg.
i to zahvaljujući mojim starcima, odnosno starom koji kuha iskuljučivo ono šta Šefica poželi i mami koja svaki obrok mora čitat priču.  :Rolling Eyes:   ne bi li L. pojela.

jedino di sama pita jeste je na moru. :D 
i meni te riječi "ja bi nešto jest" zvuče ko najlipša pjesma.

ja sam okrenila ploču što se tiče njenog izvoljevanja oko obroka. hoćeš jest - super, jedi. nećeš jest - ok, diži se sa stola, drugo nećeš dobit dok ne dođe slijedeći oborok ili dok ne ogladniš pa pojedeš ono što ti je prvotno ponuđeno. od gladi umrit neće bez obzira što je tanašna ko leptirica.
ja ispalim na mm-a koji, kad vidi da L. ne želi jest ono što je skuhano za ručak, počne: ćeri hoćeš ovo, hoćeš ono. a kad dođe do pitanja "hoćeš li paštete" dođe mi ga udavit. milijun puta sam mu kazala: ne nudi dite tim smećem. ok ako je mi pojedemo, i to kad nas ona ne vidi, ali ne nudi je njoj. jer će je ona obavezno prihvatit.

----------


## pepa23

Ma meni je ova kilaža san snova :D  moji ima 3 godine i 14 kg ali mi smo i s tim presretni  :Love:

----------


## Honey

> Ma meni je ova kilaža san snova :D  moji ima 3 godine i 14 kg ali mi smo i s tim presretni


Potpis, ali mi smo s 3 godine imali 13 kila. I svi nam govore kako je veliki :/ Ne znam, prema ostaloj djeci njegove dobi izgleda skroz normalno. Zafrkava s hranom, istina. Najradije pojede tjesteninu ili rižu ili krumpir, s ostalim sastojcima ručka ide teže.
Jučer je pak vikao da je gladan (to doživim jednom godišnje) pa sam mu na brzinu ponudila nekakav puding iz frižidera jer dok ja nešto pripremim on više nije gladan, a on je rekao da hoće ciklu i krastavce i masline. I pojeo je dosta toga.

----------


## meda

pitam ja sogoricu koliko njena mala ima kila (curica ima skoro tri godine), a ona veli: uuuu, preko 12  :Laughing:  

e, ako dorian dogura s 3 godine preko 12 bit ce dobro  :Grin:  

ja sam se isto jedno vrijeme jako zivcirala oko nejgovog nejedenja, i konacno sam prestala, ako hoce nek jede, ako nece nek ne jede i u principu cekam da me sam trazi. al sad se zivciram oko izbirljivosti. prije je skoro sve jeo, a sad bira. na kraju ispada da on hoce jesti jedino banane, krumpir i kruh i putar. za svaki rucak sto god mu nudim mi napravi moleciv pogled i govori 'kupin'. e sad, nekad on prihvati i nesto drugo, ako slici na krumpir  :Laughing:  , al sve manje i manje prihvaca ostale stvari.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Bravo Sanja!   :Klap:  
Jako mi je drago da je krenulo  :D

----------


## mamma san

Ne znam kako nisam vidjela ovu temu.  :/ Bit će g.o.   :Grin:  

Kao što moje zepedeićke već znaju   :Love:  , Lovrin problem sa klopanjem počeo je sa njegove 2 godine. Početak: dan kad je otišla njegova čuvalica i počeo ga je čuvati tata. Nije bila krivica u tati. Bila je u čuvalici. Naime, dijete je okusilo slobodu sa roditeljima. Sa čuvalicom je samo zijevao i ona mu je trpala hranu u usta (ja sam uvijek sve pripremala). Dijete je znalo zijevati i kad mu je trbuh bio prepun pa je iza toga povratio.  :/  Kad je došao tata (ja pripremala hranu), prestao je jesti. Doslovno. 

Prvih 5 mjesece izbacio je u potpunosti SVE povrće. Meso je jedino pojeo pohano (do tad mu nisam pohala, ali je smazao pohani batak kod bake i kad je počeo sa tim....dalje znate). Uslijedilo je more. Na moru nije jeo NIŠTA osim jogurta (obični i voćni). 5 dnevno.  Ako sam inzistirala na hrani, nije jeo ništa. Cijeli dan. Doslovno.

Prije mora smo otišli kod pedijatrice totalno izbezumljeni. Žena nam je rekla: "Dijete nije bolesno. Izgleda uhranjeno. Vi se ponašate isto kao i skoro svaki roditelj dvo-trogodišnjaka. Naime, nakon 2 godine dijete pokaže volju za drugim okusima. Njegov intenzivan rast prestaje i smanjuje se (čak drastično) količina hrane koju dijete unosi u sebe. I baš zbog te količine roditelji se zabrinu i počinju svaštariti kako bi nadoknadili upravo tu količinu. Tu počinju problemi. " 

Točno je tako i kod nas krenulo. SAd kad gledam, nisam poštivala njegovu odluku da nije gladan da ako i je gladan želi probati nešto drugo (a ne samo moju "zdravu" hranu). Greška je bila i u tome da mi svi zajedno u stvari nismo zajedno jeli..izuzev vikenda. Dnevni tempo je bio drugačiji. 

Anekićin savjet znam. Još od onda.   :Love:   Ali kod nas nije palio. Uopće. (I ja sam hodala za njim sa ručkom. I sa doručkom. )

SAmo još malo fakta:
Sad ima 4,5 g. Kruh nije htio jesti do vrtića (skoro 2,5 g.). Rajčicu je prvi put probao prošlo ljeto. Tjesteninu i rižu ovo ljeto. Općenito bilo koju vrstu salate ovo ljeto.
Voće: jabuka (od prošlog ljeta), mandarinke (prošlo ljeto) i banane. 
Ako mu je za ručak juha i još neko jelo. Juhu pojede odmah, a ostatak ručka za 2-3 sata.  :/  Voće iza ručka?   :Nope:   (tako da mi tvoj uspjeh, Sanja, sa količinom hrane i bananom iza ručka izgleda vauuuuuuuu). 

U vrtiću je tek od prošle jeseni počeo jesti SVE. Cijela godina prije toga bilo je nekakav brljonž za doručak i juha sa kruhom za ručak. 

Sada...pa mogu reći da je počeo jesti (uspoređujem situaciju sa ranijom) s time da od prošle godine je opet počeo jesti povrće i preferira ga u odnosu na meso što mi sa njegovim problemima u vezi opstipacije izuzetno odgovara.   :Smile:  

Moji tipovi:
1. Pokušati pojesti zajedničke obroke (pa makar jela uduplo   :/ )

2. Ne forsiram ga. Ali tražim da sjedne za stol kad idemo jesti. Ako se počne glupirati (a znam da je gladan), nakon par upozorenja i ignoriranja istih, maknem ga od stola i "zabranim" mu prilazak stolu. Odmah se vrati (folirajući plač), ispriča se i počne veselo jesti.   :Rolling Eyes:   Ako nije gladan, inzistiram da se makne od stola (jer počinje njegovo glupiranje) i on mi uvijek obeća da će malo kasnije pojesti. I tako bi.   :Grin:  

3. Ako imam neko novo jelo, i sumnjiva sam sa tim da li će i on htjeti to probati, serviram jelo na svoj tanjur, njegov ostavim prazan (kao idem po njegovu hranu) i pri tome kažem: "Ovo sam sebi pripremila. Obožavam ovo "nešto". Nemoj mi to pojesti! (ili "Pazi da mi tata ne smaže!)". Dok namjerno spremam po kuhinji (dajući mu par minuta), čujem kako počinje "krađa" moje hrane. Onda mu dam još par minuta da pojede do kraja.   :Grin:   Iza toga hoće još.

4. Pazim da skoro uvijek jedemo za stolom. Ali ako je vidno umoran, iscrpljen i nervozan te obično u takvoj fazi inzistira na crtiću (više puta moje inzistiranje na klopi, uz njegovo potpuno odbijanje, plač i spavanja uz prazan želudac, te buđenje po noći jer ga boli buša od gladi...nije urodilo plodom), popustim mu uz dogovor da pojede klopu uz crtić. Tada mu napravim mali stol i serviram hranu i on pojede. Sve. I odmah iza toga gasi se crtić, peru zubi (posebna priča) i idemo spavati.

5. Prestala sam histerično histerizirati oko strane (tata nije). Sada samo povremeno histeriziram. Ne više histerično.   :Grin:  

6. I još nešto: pazim da mu hrana bude lijepo servirana. On voli da mu je npr. povrće na lešo na posebnom tanjuru od mesa. Voli brljaviti po više posuda. 

7. I znam još ponekad napraviti veliku grešku: "Lovro, što bi htio za doručak?"...čisti zaheb jer je odgovor: "Ništa."
Ali zato kad mu napravim doručak /večeru i sl. i želim mu dati mogućnost izbora: "Evo ljubavi. Imaš na tanjuru sira, abc sir i kruhić. Želiš li mlijeko ili jogurt uz to?" Odgovor je uvijek nešto od to dvoje.   :Wink:  

Ima 17 kg i nije neuhranjen. Ali bila bih sretnija da je još jedna kilica gore. Ali čmrljim.   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

> ................................
> 
> 5. Prestala sam histerično histerizirati oko *HRANE*  (tata nije). Sada samo povremeno histeriziram. Ne više histerično.   
> ...............



ispravak brljotine.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## thalia

Sanja, S. ne jede ništa. a kad i pojede, to su mikro količine. doktorica mu je u knjižicu napisala da je "neuhranjen", stalno ga šalje vadit krv i davala bi mu željezo i svašta.

hoću reći, razumijem te.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Ako mu je za ručak juha i još neko jelo. Juhu pojede odmah, a ostatak ručka za 2-3 sata.   :/


Ja sam ovaj problem riješila tako što prvo jede(mo) glavno jelo a potom supu.   :Razz:

----------


## MalaSirena

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako mu je za ručak juha i još neko jelo. Juhu pojede odmah, a ostatak ručka za 2-3 sata.   :/
> 
> 
> Ja sam ovaj problem riješila tako što prvo jede(mo) glavno jelo a potom supu.



Kod nas je često juha bila gotova puno prije ostale klope pa sam onda ja juhe počela raditi s hrpom povrća i bilo bi mi draže da pojede juhu nego ostatak.

Inače, meni se ova varijanta s juhom i ostatkom ručka kasnije ne čini lošom - ne pretrpava se hranom odjednom i kasnije fino pojede ručak, a ne neke bezvezarije jer ih niti ne može   :Smile:

----------


## Lapis

R. ima 21 mj.

počela je jesti sa 18. mj. točnije tada je prvi put dozvolila da joj se nešto stavi u usta. dohranu smo počeli sa 7 mj. zbog mojih alergija. preciznije rečeno tada sam počela svakodnevno kuhati. i uredno sam nakuhavala do tih 18 mj. pojela je jednom, nakon toga 10 dana opet nije okusila ništa.

sada smo u ovom ritmu: 

juhu pojede svaki n-ti put, 

voće 0 bodova (lubenica je jedino voće koje je ikada progutala, 1. put ovo ljeto, još možda dva puta, i nikada više),

povrće imamo ovim redom: ako jede mrkvu, neće ništa drugo, ista stvar sa tikvicom i graškom. krumpir može, ali isključivo prženi. kuhani, pire ili pečeni ni pod razno. drugo povrće ne postoji.

meso neće, osim bolonjeza ponekad.

riba ni pod razno.

riža povremeno, i to od nedavno.

tjestenina isto tako.

palačinke hoće, ali samo sa nutelom, i to jedva dva griza. 

mjesecima smo pokušavali prijeći čarobnih 11 kila, i onda smo odjednom došli na 11,5. i na moru izgubili cijelu kilu. 
trudim se ne živcirati, ni oko njenog nejela ni oko savjeta koji stalno pljušte sa svih strana, što sve krivo radim. ne polazi mi za rukom nijedno.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nina14

I mi se pridružujemo ekipi!

Naš problem je 'birkanje' i to što je postepeno izbacio iz prehrane voće i većinu povrća.
Jednostavno više nemam ideja kako da ga navedem da počne jesti voće  :/   (jer nije ono bitno samo zbog vitamina, već i zbog peristatike crijeva - nadam se da sam dobro napisala).
Imamo bolje i gore dane, kao i svi, ali u globalu bi jedan 3,5 godišnjak trebao jesti puno raznovrsnije   :Sad:  

Da kucnem, zdrav je (ali me jako brine naslijeđena sklonost bronhitisu- u 10. i 3. mjesecu je imao i tad je jedino i bio bolestan). 

Zato se opet vraćam na tips&tricks iz gornjih postova, nadam se da će nešto upaliti i kod nas.

----------


## tanjads

> nika nas u zadnje vrijeme pomalo izluđuje svojim odabirom hrane!
> npr. za rucak imamo saft i tijesto- ona jede cisto tijesto
> za rucak imamo krompir i meso- ona jede samo meso
> blitva i riba- ona jede samo ribu...
> 
> dijete od najranije dobi ne mijesa ugljikohidrate i proteine!


Filip ima isti izbor kao i nika. Izbirljivost mu je drugo ime, a "male kolicine" valjda prezima. 
Neki dan je (na moru) po prvi put pojeo krumpir-do sad ga nije htio ni u kakvom obliku, a od tad je već 3  :shock: puta s užitkom jeo pire s šniclama :D 
Ja bila sretna ko da sam dobila Nobelovu nagradu!  :/ To roditelji kojima djeca normalno jedu ne mogu razumjeti. Ima dana kad ne pojede skoro ništa, živi samo na mlijeku i soku od jabuke (uvijek prvi tjedan na moru)- nakon cjelodnevne smirenosti, navečer sam na rubu očaja.

----------


## Mima

A jel' po težini kao drugi sa ovog topica koji ne jedu?

----------


## tanjads

Procitala sam samo 1. i 4. stranicu pa ne znam koje su tezine ostali (vidjela da je netko imao 13 kg s 3 god). Filip ima 3 god 4 mj. i 14 kg (sad vagali na kućnoj vagi). Ja zadovoljna (visok 104 cm), dobio je kilu od zadnjeg vaganja. On je mršo, ali pun energije, a i otac mu je mršav i cijela ta familija, pa me to ne brine. Ali kad po cijeli dan skoro niš ne pojede - ko da mi netko krv pije na slamku, navecer ne znam bi li popi..ila ili sjela i plakala.  Uglavnom se ja dobro nosim i ne obraćam previše pažnje na njegove prehrambene hirove i faze, ali ekstremni dani znaju biti teški.
A kad pojede nešto, bez pitanja i CSI analize sastojaka, pa to još ponovi par puta u danu - Oh, happy day, oh happy day  :Grin:

----------


## clumsy mom

Update: danas je jeo boraniju i paškanat na lešo   :Naklon:  Onako u supi ali je jeo  :Naklon:

----------


## sorciere

> Filip ima 3 god 4 mj. i 14 kg


kikica je s godinu dana imala 14, a s dvije godine 19 kg   :Laughing:  ...

----------


## mim

Čitam i sjećam se naše noćne more: s godinu dana M. je prestala jesti. Doslovno prestala! Postala je ponovo dojenče od 13 kila. Srećom pa sam je dojila iako je bilo zaista teško nahraniti toliko dijete isključivo mojim mlijekom. No, unatoč tome što ništa drugo nije stavila u usta 3,5 mjeseca uredno je dobivala na težini i rasla. Nakon tog perioda nastavila je tamo gdje je stala s 1. rođendanom. 

Neka vas tješi da ih se u pubertetu jedva može nahraniti. Sad jede sve, ne bira vrstu hrane-samo da je količinski dovoljno. 




> kikica je s godinu dana imala 14, a s dvije godine 19 kg


I M. također. Mislila sam da je to normalno, a sad vidim da su nam cure nekako izuzetak.  :/

----------


## Anci

> tanjads prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Filip ima 3 god 4 mj. i 14 kg
> 
> 
> kikica je s godinu dana imala 14, a s dvije godine 19 kg   ...


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Ja sam mislila da je moja _komad_ ženske: 22 mj, 14 kila. JA ću tebi STVARNO doći na kelj   :Laughing:  
Već sam mislila otvoriti temu, stvarno puno jede, kad isprazni tanjur, sve onako gleda gdje ima još... (a uvijek ima kod seke u tanjuru)  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...

ne daj bože da sam joj dala jesti koliko je tražila... ja sam dolazila s posla, i jela skrivećki. jer je htjela i MOJU klopu  :shock: . jednom je urlala uz gorke suze "mamaaaaaa ne daaaaaaaa paaaaaaapaaaaaatiiiiiii"... ajme, strašno... a ručala je sat vremena ranije  :? .

imaš na receptima moj recept za kelj   :Grin:  . pa probaj.. meni je taj recept ostao od (gladnih) studentskih dana. kad sam učila s kolegicom, ona je skuhala slično tome - a uz kelj smo jeli kruh i parizer   :Grin:  .

----------


## Anci

> ja sam dolazila s posla, i jela skrivećki. jer je htjela i MOJU klopu  :shock: ..


E, ovako i ona   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ja onda brzinski jedem da joj manje ostane  :Laughing:

----------


## Ailish

izraz "sol na ranu" je upravo dobio novi smisao  :Laughing:

----------


## Vishnja

Da malo preokrenem pitanje: sta radite kad dete NE PRESTAJE da jede sve dok mu se ne smuci? Moje princezice su, inace, mrsavice, izbirljivice, preskakacice, jedna mesa, druga mleka. Vec sam u nekom od gornjih postova rekla da me to ne uzrujava previse. Medjutim, kada su u pitanju neke stvari koje obozavaju (voce, sladoled,...), ne umeju da stanu. I tu stavljam pod znak pitanja njihovu kompetenciju da odluce koliko im prija. Jer, naprosto im bude zlo. Dakle, sta cinite? Da li im zabranjujete, pregovarate, sklanjate...Koliko TU postujete njihov integritet?

----------


## Anci

Moja starija obožava mlijeko. Mala ga uopće ne pije.
No, znam da kad starija popije previše da mi se žali da je boli trbuh.
Večeras je tražila extra pa sam joj rekla da znam da bi ona SAD pila, ali da mislim da će joj biti previše i da bi je mogao boljeti trbuh.
Ništa se nije bunila. Kaže "Dobro, daj onda nešto drugo"  :Grin:  

Ja tako.

----------


## mim

> Da malo preokrenem pitanje: sta radite kad dete NE PRESTAJE da jede sve dok mu se ne smuci?


Ja pustim nek se prejede. Sigurno ima neki razlog. Eto, kao primjer: M. je neki dan pojela 12 kriški lubenice navečer. Napuhala se ko balon i pola noći provela na wc-u. Nije joj bilo ništa. Ili primjer kad je toliko mlatila po pečenim skušicama da mi je bilo muka za gledati. Valjda je djetetu to trebalo. 
To naravno vrijedi samo za voće ili konkretnu hranu. Ostatak je količinski ograničen tj. ne može se prejesti grickalica ili slatkiša. Sladoled pojede u normalnoj količini pa ne ograničavam.

----------


## Vishnja

> Napuhala se ko balon i pola noći provela na wc-u.


Zbog ovoga mi bude zao. Ili kad pola noci povraca i place zbog "kamenja" u stomaku...

----------


## Sanja

> izraz "sol na ranu" je upravo dobio novi smisao


No, da.   :Laughing:  


*Vishnja,* u vezi pretjeranog jedenja iste namirnice, i meni bude žao da im je zlo, pa im unaprijed odredim porciju koju mogu pojesti (na tanjur im stavim malo manje, pa me one traže još i tada im serviram i ostatak porcije, ali im kažem "evo, dobit ćete još, no to je sad to"). Recimo, to sam radila s trešnjama, kojih su obje mogle pojesti zaista neograničene količine, no po cijenu grčeva i proljeva. To mi se činilo previsokom cijenom, a ne mogu očekivati od dvogodišnjeg i četverogodišnjeg djeteta da si samo zna postaviti granicu.


Mi smo jučer opet imali nejedački dan.

----------


## Vishnja

> *Vishnja,* u vezi pretjeranog jedenja iste namirnice, i meni bude žao da im je zlo, pa im unaprijed odredim porciju koju mogu pojesti (na tanjur im stavim malo manje, pa me one traže još i tada im serviram i ostatak porcije, ali im kažem "evo, dobit ćete još, no to je sad to"). Recimo, to sam radila s trešnjama, kojih su obje mogle pojesti zaista neograničene količine, no po cijenu grčeva i proljeva. To mi se činilo previsokom cijenom, a ne mogu očekivati od dvogodišnjeg i četverogodišnjeg djeteta da si samo zna postaviti granicu.


Ovo je odlicno, moracu i ja poceti sa tim malim trikom!




> Mi smo jučer opet imali nejedački dan.


Ah, bice ih i ovakvih i onakvih... nekad se zgranem na koliko malo hrane gospodjice lete na raketni pogon citav dan...  :Love:  Ti samo cuvaj zivce.  :Heart:

----------


## sandraL

I moja Lucija pripada u ovaj "klub nejedača". Ima 5 g. i 19,5 kg  :/ . Jede juhu, ponekad mrkvicu iz juhe, špagete bolonjez (kad god je pitam što bi za ručak uvijek je odgovor "pažgeti"), faširance, pileći file. Uglavno meso, povrće ni pod razno, salate ni primirisati.

Lana joj je sušta suprotnost (2,5 g. i oko 15 kg), ta pojede bilo koju vrstu hrane koju joj serviram   :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

I, kako je prošao vikend kod vaših nejedača?

Fiona je pojela nešto sitno, no dajem joj bodove jer je htjela probati dvije stvari koje do tada nije htjela jesti. Istina, odmah je pljunula i rekla da neće više, ali barem je probala.

Flora je pak živjela od finog zagrebačkog zraka.   :Rolling Eyes:   Cijelo vrijeme fino kaka, no fakat ne znam _što,_ kad ništa ne jede.  :?

----------


## Dijana

Pa vikend nije loše prošao, štoviše mislim da bi moja ribica s obzirom na količine hrane, mogla imati koju kilicu više.
Ujutro je pojela jedno pečeno jaje i dvije hrenovke, iza toga dvije banane. :shock: 
Za otprilike sat i pol dala sam joj jabuku, pojela je pola.
Oko dva je bio ručak, pileća juha i rižoto s graškom i piletinom, malo sam presolila jelo  :Embarassed:  , pa rižota nije baš puno pojela, ono, trećinu tanjura, ali juhu jest.
Za jedno dva sata smazala je tri knedle sa pekmezom, pa poslije i pola kruške i malo grožđa.
Navečer je pojela ostatak od ručka s paradajzom, uz crtiće, i moje hranjenje.  :Rolling Eyes:  Moram priznati da tako najviše pojede, je li to dobro ili nije, ne zamaram se, sve dok jede.  :Grin:  
Sva sretna išla sam je vagati (punog želuca, naravno   :Grin:  ) i 16.7.
Ali s obzirom da je nakon operacije mandula u travnju imala 14 kila, idemo nabolje, zar ne?
Ja sam nešto u fazi da ne jedem nikakve kekse, ni čokoladu ni slične gluposti, pa ne jede ni ona, nekad uzme cedevitu bombon, i baš se mislim kako je to dobro, vjerojatno utječe na bolji apetit, samo da potraje.  :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

Dijana, super vijesti! Držim fige da tako i nastavite.

Kod nas se ovaj vikend pojelo dosta voća, no većinom ga je smazala Fiona. Flora je dvaput probala jabuku i pojela je pola banane.

Flora u mojoj prisutnosti gotovo uopće ne jede, samo kaže "ja bi cicu" i baci se na mene. Meni je pak bed reći "ne može", jer nakon odbijanja slijedi vodopad suza, no isto tako mi je bed dojiti dijete od skoro dvije i pol godine do te mjere da uopće više ništa ne jede. Postalo mi je jako naporno.

----------


## marta

Mene ovaj topic poprilicno zbunjuje. Lovro (5g4m) ima 20kg, koljeno mu je najdeblji dio noge, jede koliko jede - nikad se nisam zabrinjavala oko toga.  :/

----------


## Dijana

Valjda zato jer ipak ima dvadeset kila  :Grin:  , a poznavajući tebe, pretpostavljam da jede prilično zdravo.

----------


## Sanja

Marta, nije meni do kila, nego do toga da mlade dame neće jesti zdravu hranu.

----------


## marta

> Marta, nije meni do kila, nego do toga da mlade dame neće jesti zdravu hranu.


Da, to sam shvatila, al  sam stekla dojam da se bojis da ce preglednit ako im ne das jesti, pa htjedoh reci, imaju one podlogu, nece im nista biti ako i ostanu gladne koji put. Al bolje da ne nastavim jer ce me krivo shvatit svi oni koji se boje gladi.

----------


## Sanja

Marta, samo ti nastavi.  :Smile:  

Ja se ne bojim da će se njima nešto dogoditi ako ostanu gladne, no one u tom slučaju postaju _nemoguće._ Nervozne su, histerične i svađale bi se.   :Grin:   I, što je najgore, kad dođe vrijeme idućeg obroka, _opet_ neće jesti.

Ako je zadnji obrok večera, na kraju sve završi tako da im dam _bilo što_ samo da izbjegnem cjelonoćno nacicavanje. Ne mogu to više. Ne mogu.

----------


## Kanga

> Nervozne su, histerične i svađale bi se.    I, što je najgore, kad dođe vrijeme idućeg obroka, _opet_ neće jesti.


Sanja, jesi pokusala da ih odvedes van u setnju, po mogucnosti negdje u prirodu gdje mogu slobodno trcati, skakati i vikati do mile volje? 
Ja moram odati veliko priznjanje MMu koji je uveo revoluciju u djecju prehranu kad je bio na porodiljnom. Pravila su bila vrlo jednostavna: jede se _samo prava i zdrava hrana_ (bolje jesti nista nego "bilo sto"), tko nije jeo, ima sansu to nadoknaditi na sljedecem obroku, a u meduvremenu se provodi  "tjelovjezba" (bili smo tada u Grazu pa su u igri bili izleti na Rosenberg biciklom ili pjesice, usponi na Schlossberg i sl. - _barem_ nekoliko km po svjezem zraku, po mogucnosti po neravnom terenu...). Nakon toga, pobozno bi sjedili za stolom i kusali sto god bi se na njemu naslo (na moje  :shock: ). Dvije su spoznaje imale zaista veliki impakt na mene: 1) da mi djeca imaju vece potrebe za fizickom aktivnosti nego sto ih imam ja (a ni moje nisu male) i 2) da se doista nista strasno nece dogoditi ako povremeno upoznaju osjecaj gladi (uz preduvjet da na izboru zaista nemaju hranu bez nutritivne vrijednosti!).

----------


## Natasa30

> Mene ovaj topic poprilicno zbunjuje. Lovro (5g4m) ima 20kg, koljeno mu je najdeblji dio noge, jede koliko jede - nikad se nisam zabrinjavala oko toga.  :/


Noah 5g10 mj i ima 18 kg. Ko stiglic je. Jede tesko i vrlo malo. Izbirljiv do zla boga. Svi stalno komentiraju kako je mrsav a sad jos kako je narastao u visinu jos vise mrsav izgleda.

----------


## Poslid

Totalno kužim ovaj problem. Ja imam troje takve djece, s malom utjehom da oni imaju "faze" kad stvarno lijepo jedu.

A tvrdoglavi su do bola. Ako nešto ne žele probati, ne žele i gotovo.

Tješim se da će ih proći kad ih spopadne "pubertetska glad"

----------


## Poslid

> Nataša,Sarajevo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamma san prvotno napisa
> ...


A. jako voli juhu i to mu je često JEDINO što jede za ručak - ali to se meni čini čisto OK. Mi juhu kuhamo svaki dan frišku i to s puno povrća i malo mesa.

A. (starija kćer) uopće ne voli juhu i ako ikako može izbjegava ju.

A ono što sam primjetila kod svih troje je da nikad ne jedu kombinacije u istom obroku. Ili jedu "glavno jelo" ili "prilog". Tjesteninu npr. uglavnom jedu "na suho"

----------


## marta

> Sanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Nervozne su, histerične i svađale bi se.    I, što je najgore, kad dođe vrijeme idućeg obroka, _opet_ neće jesti.
> 
> 
> Sanja, jesi pokusala da ih odvedes van u setnju, po mogucnosti negdje u prirodu gdje mogu slobodno trcati, skakati i vikati do mile volje? 
> Ja moram odati veliko priznjanje MMu koji je uveo revoluciju u djecju prehranu kad je bio na porodiljnom. Pravila su bila vrlo jednostavna: jede se _samo prava i zdrava hrana_ (bolje jesti nista nego "bilo sto"), tko nije jeo, ima sansu to nadoknaditi na sljedecem obroku, a u meduvremenu se provodi  "tjelovjezba" (bili smo tada u Grazu pa su u igri bili izleti na Rosenberg biciklom ili pjesice, usponi na Schlossberg i sl. - _barem_ nekoliko km po svjezem zraku, po mogucnosti po neravnom terenu...). Nakon toga, pobozno bi sjedili za stolom i kusali sto god bi se na njemu naslo (na moje  :shock: ). Dvije su spoznaje imale zaista veliki impakt na mene: 1) da mi djeca imaju vece potrebe za fizickom aktivnosti nego sto ih imam ja (a ni moje nisu male) i 2) da se doista nista strasno nece dogoditi ako povremeno upoznaju osjecaj gladi (uz preduvjet da na izboru zaista nemaju hranu bez nutritivne vrijednosti!).


Potpisujem skroz naskroz. Recept zapravo glasi, ako zelis da dijete jede zdravu hranu, onda mu nemoj nudit nezdravu. Banalno.

----------


## babyboys

J. je u subotu , uz hranjenje, pojeo punu zdjelicu bolonjeza. u njegovom slučaju, to je mesa za tjedan dana. popodne pola jabuke i za večeru zdjelicu čokolina.

On ima 12 kg. 
T. ima 26 kg i 7 godina, jede u zadnje vrijeme jako dobro, a donedavno... ne želim se prisjećat...
Ali on nema grama sala, mali je ko isklesan...

----------


## sandraL

Ja sam jučer pohala patliđane i super su ispali. Mala je gricnula dva zalogaja, ali Lucija  :/ : Kaj ti je to, ja ti to ne volim (prvi put ih vidi   :Rolling Eyes:  )
I nije htjela ni probati. Ali pojela je juhu prije toga pa sam se tješila da bar nije previše gladna. Da, i tražila je da joj skuham tjestenine bez ikakvog preljeva! I to je pojela.

----------


## pepa23

Ovo sam morala podjeliti s vama.Bili smo u posjeti jednoj kolegici u drugom gradu i ostali preko vikenda.Kad god bi pričale na telefon ona meni kaže kako njezina djeca 3 i 4 i po godine imaju preko 20 kg i kako sve jedu.Kad ono djeca stvarno imaju i više od 20 kg. Od kuhanog nisam u 3 dana vidjela da su ništa stavilI u usta osim žganaca na mlijeku i pudinga :shock: Jedu po cIjele dane ,ali samo kakse , štapiče ,čokolade ,eventualno jogurt i koja vočka ,te naravno suhomesnato. :shock: Ja i MM bez teksta,a oni gledaju našu djecu kako su sitna i kako stariji jade kupus na salatu  :Love:  I što onda reći po meni je bolje i tri vilice kupusa nego sve ono što su ta djeca pojela taj dan.Ona meni veli da oni uvijek tako jedu i da im baš niš ne fali, :?  jer nikad nisu bolesna, ali čuva ih baka servis i žive na selu gdije nemaju kontakt s drugom djecom jer nema  djece njihove dobi.

----------


## babyboys

stvarno svašta.
a mi tu gubimo živce jer klinci ne jedu. trebali bi svi bit tak jako pametni pa našopavat djecu kksima i žgancima na mlijeku.
Pa se borits kolesteolom kad budu imali 10 godina, 40 kg i ne budu mogli pretrčat 20 m. ali, bitno da nisu bolesni.
Moš mislit. pa a radije odgulim prehladu dok mi klinci jedu povrće, meso i žitarice (bar ih pokušavam dobit da to jedu) nego da su na gore naveden način "zdravi".

----------


## Sanja

> idjeca stvarno imaju i više od 20 kg.
> 
> Od kuhanog nisam u 3 dana vidjela da su ništa stavilI u usta osim žganaca na mlijeku i pudinga :shock: Jedu po cIjele dane ,ali samo kakse , štapiče ,čokolade ,eventualno jogurt i koja vočka ,te naravno suhomesnato


Evo, upravo u tome i je problem! Kad god nekom kažem da se brinem jer moje cure slabo jedu, dobijem odgovor da ne trebam brinuti, jer nisu mršave. Taj broj kila je očito što većina ljudi povezuje sa zdravljem i pritom im je sasvim svejedno kako su, tj. kojom hranom djeca došla do svoje kilaže. A uopće nije bitno koliko dijete ima kila, bitno je da jede zdravu, pravilno pripremljenu hranu.

*Kanga,* u pravu si za odnos kretanja i hrane. Mi se trudimo da su naše curke što više vani, no moram priznati da smo zbog toga što imamo vrt u kojem mogu skakati često lijeni odvesti ih na neko duže hodanje. U zadnje vrijeme, budući da sam u fazi kad jako puno radim, u poslijepodnevnim satima mm s njima ode na obližnju livadu puštati zmaja. Nakon što se istrče ponekad osjećaju glad i traže klopu, no i dalje odbijaju jesti ono što bih ja voljela da jedu.

*Marta,* da, banalno je - ako hoćeš da zdravo jedu, daj im zdravu hranu. I dajem im je. Ali one je neće. Traže me stalno istih nekoliko namirnica, a ostale ignoriraju.  :/

----------


## pepa23

U mom slučaju ovaj naslov je ova priča što sam napisala naš ne jede ništa a njihova djeca jedu sve .SAMO RAZLIKA JE U TOM ŠTO JEDU .Kad god bi s tom prijateljicom pričala na telefon ispalo bi da je ona sretnica kak njezini sve jedu a mi muku mučimo s hranom .Iskreno ja sad sve više mislim da mnogi koje znam jedu na sličan način samo što oni to drukčije percipiraju od nas.I još nešto djeca od moje kolegice jedu isključivo ispred tv-a s obavezno upaljenim omiljenim  crtićem dok mi muku mučimo da se jede za stolom.

----------


## Kanga

> Traže me stalno istih nekoliko namirnica,


Odgovor: "Nema   :No-no:  " (i, naravno, stvarno nema toga u kuci  :Smile: )

----------


## babyboys

ja im kažem da nema, t. to i prihvati, ali j. ne prestaje tražiti i kad po 100-ti put kažem da nema, počinje nezaustavljivo urlati, a to traje i po pola stat bez prekida i nekad mi je jako teško ostat dosljedna...

Btw, sinoć je pojeo jaje za večeru i šnitu kruha. T. nas j namolio da mu kupimo pizzu u pekari, pa mu je j. pojeo četvrt , kad smo došli doma pojeo je pola kruške i puding.
I još je tražio "huljice" kad sam ja išla jest. i naravno, cicu prije spavanja.
Teta u vrtiću kaže da je lijepo jeo sve obroke, a kod mame je popodne pojeo malo tijesta i safta i jednu šljivu.
Mislila sam da ću ga morat previjat pet piuta noćas od svega toga, ali nisam ni jednom   :Smile:

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Traže me stalno istih nekoliko namirnica,
> 
> 
> Odgovor: "Nema   " (i, naravno, stvarno nema toga u kuci )


Hm, ali ne radi se o nezdravim stvarima - nemam ništa protiv da jednom tjedno za večeru jedu žgance, jednom gris (kuhamo ga na rižinom mlijeku), jednom kuhano jaje... Dapače, to mi se čini kao sasvim ok večera (ili doručak) i teško mi je nemati te namirnice kod kuće.

No, moram se pohvaliti, Flora je jučer kod mojih smazala cijeli tanjur guste juhe od mladog graha, mrkvice i krumpira. (Sad kad sam ju pohvalila, opet slijedi tjedan dana posta.   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Anci

Sanja, ja otkako sam počela pratiti ovu temu, moja L. me tri puta tražila da joj kupim brokulu.
Dobro, zasad brokula, ali idemo valjda nekim puževim koracima...

I koda nas su žganci stalno in   :Rolling Eyes:  
Svaki, al svaki dan večeraju žgance s jogurtom...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja, ja otkako sam počela pratiti ovu temu, moja L. me tri puta tražila da joj kupim brokulu.


Meni je Fiona neki dan *prijekorno* pitala "Mama, zašto mi *nikad* ne jedemo cvjetaču?"   :Laughing:  

Baš me zanima što će reći kad joj je serviram.   :Grin:

----------


## marta

> I koda nas su žganci stalno in   
> Svaki, al svaki dan večeraju žgance s jogurtom...


Meni se to cini skroz ok, unatoc tome sto to traze svaki dan. Nudila bih alternativu redovno, jednom bi ju vjerojatno i prihvatili.

----------


## yaya

Kod mene je obrnuto. Sonja bi jela samo kuhano i za doručak i za ručak i večeru. Jednom me za doručak žicala da joj skuham poriluk.  :Laughing:   Nekad bi baš htjela da za večeru pojede sendvič ili namazani kruh ali kad neće....znam da zvuči grozno  :/

----------


## limunada

Ma priznaj da si se zapravo došla pohvaliti.   :Razz:

----------


## limunada

Kad moja pojede poriluk za ručak mislim da ću se okrenuti na leđa i lajati kao cucak od sreće.  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## babyboys

Moji dečki jedu poriluk a da ni neznaju...

A za žgance neće ni čut...  :Sad:

----------


## yaya

> Ma priznaj da si se zapravo došla pohvaliti.


  :Laughing:  
Ma zapravo i ne...možda malonego špijam nove ideje za doručak i večeru

----------


## limunada

Nema šanse da nešto podvalim kad ne jede ništa zmuljano. Prolazi samo hrana koja se može prepoznati što je, tj. od čega se sastoji. A najradije jede sve odvojeno.
Nikakvi saftevi, variva, gulaši. Čak sam probala pohati popečke od jaja, brašna i usitnjenog povrća. Probala je valjda misleći da je meso i zaključila da joj se to ne sviđa.
Voli meso, pa meso s mesom i povrh toga još malo mesa, od povrća ono malo što pojede u juhi, a prihvatljivi prilozi su tijesto (naravno golo), mlinci i riža.
Tješi me što voli voće.
Živim u nadi da će uskoro doći onaj klik u glavi i da će napokon početi jesti malo raznolikije.   :Cekam:

----------


## limunada

> limunada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma priznaj da si se zapravo došla pohvaliti.  
> 
> 
>   
> Ma zapravo i ne...*možda malo*nego špijam nove ideje za doručak i večeru


Busted!   :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sanja, ja otkako sam počela pratiti ovu temu, moja L. me tri puta tražila da joj kupim brokulu.
> 
> 
> Meni je Fiona neki dan *prijekorno* pitala "Mama, zašto mi *nikad* ne jedemo cvjetaču?"


  :Laughing:  
Genijalna je   :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

> Hm, ali ne radi se o nezdravim stvarima - nemam ništa protiv da jednom tjedno za večeru jedu žgance, jednom gris (kuhamo ga na rižinom mlijeku), jednom kuhano jaje...


Meni je skroz ok da to troje veceravaju dok im ne izade na usi   :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hm, ali ne radi se o nezdravim stvarima - nemam ništa protiv da jednom tjedno za večeru jedu žgance, jednom gris (kuhamo ga na rižinom mlijeku), jednom kuhano jaje...
> 
> 
> Meni je skroz ok da to troje veceravaju dok im ne izade na usi


Ma da, ali one bi to triput dnevno, cijelo vrijeme.   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Sanja, tako i moja, ova starija.
Znaš što sam joj neki dan rekla: da bi bila velika i zdrava i imala prekrasnu kosu (na to pati   :Grin:  ), mora jesti šareno: znači ne samo jogurte, mliječno, žuto i bijelo, već: i zeleno (brokula, blitva...), crveno (paradajz juha npr.), ljubičasto, ...

Navečer joj kažem : Ajmo sad nabrojati što si danas jela, koje boje, pa onda sama vidi da je jela sve žuto-bijelo   :Rolling Eyes:   pa mi kaže da joj sutra kupim brokulu.

Za danas smo dogovorili nešto crveno. Vidim ujutro meni u vrtiću i znam kad će ručak biti 0 bodova.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lapis

> Recept zapravo glasi, ako zelis da dijete jede zdravu hranu, onda mu nemoj nudit nezdravu. Banalno.


Bilo bi divno kad bi to bilo tako jednostavno.

Ja nemam situaciju da moje dijete jede junk, a neće zdravu hranu. Sever skoro da živi od nas, i kupujem kod njih mahom zbog nje. 
Ali ona od toga ništa ne jede. Naš problem je što uglavnom odbija jesti. Nezdravo jednako kao i zdravo. 
A dojenja mi je već puna kapa, jer kad ju ulovi to je beskonačno nacicavanje.

----------


## Sanja

> Znaš što sam joj neki dan rekla: da bi bila velika i zdrava i imala prekrasnu kosu (na to pati   ), mora jesti šareno: znači ne samo jogurte, mliječno, žuto i bijelo, već: i zeleno (brokula, blitva...), crveno (paradajz juha npr.), ljubičasto, ...


Super da je tako razumna. Fiona se sa svime složi u teoriji, napravi pametnu facicu i kima glavicom, a na kraju razgovora kaže "ali ja ne volim brokulu".   :Grin:   (Umjesto "brokule" možeš umetnuti i 90% drugog povrća.)

----------


## Anci

Fiona je starija ili mlađa?

Možda ja imam sreće da joj brokula i nije mrska.
Možda da sam navela primjer mahuna, odgovor bio kao i kod Fione.  :Grin:  
A ništa...možda proširimo listu...  :Rolling Eyes: 

I znaš što- sad je i mala, poznata izjelica, počela govoriti bljak  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sanja

Fiona je starija. Mlađa ionako neće ništa jesti.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Što se tiče odnosa mlađe i starije, nevjerojatno je kako su povodljive čim je neka svinjarija u pitanju.   :Grin:

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Recept zapravo glasi, ako zelis da dijete jede zdravu hranu, onda mu nemoj nudit nezdravu. Banalno.
> 
> 
> Bilo bi divno kad bi to bilo tako jednostavno.


Pa doista jeste tako jednostavno. Neces valjda umjesto jabuke djetetu dat hrenovku zato sto je odbilo jabuku? Ja ne bih. Ovo nas opet vraca na pitanje gladi i straha od gladi. Dok ti dijete cica, sigurno nije gladno. Ako ti ide nacicavanje na zivce, smanji na prihvatljivu mjeru.

----------


## zajecka

Evo i mene, moj sin 6g. dojen do 2g. dohrana lijepo prošla (i skužila sam da to nije mjerilo) i onda kad je počeo sjediti za stolom počinju nejedenja ali ne zato što nešto ne voli nego je skužio kako za stolom može dobiti trenutke pažnje(dosta je emocionalan), kao neće jesti ovo ili ono pa ja nasjela i hranila ga do treće god. a on uživao,  pa ajde samo da jede i jeo je sve.........a ja sretna mama.......
Kod bake dolazili i policajci na vrata kako bi papao unuk.........za što naravno nisam bila........
Ali kad je seka navršila godinu dana pak suprotno nije mi dala nikada da ju hranim, _ona će sama_.I meni dopizd....hranjenje nikad da se ja na miru najedem, pa lijepo sina uvjerili kako može seka i da nije u redu da njega hranim s 4g. a nju s 1g.ne. Protestirao je kako ne, ali nismo se dali i danas on jede (čitaj ždere) sve ko da je u pubertetu lijepo sam........a ona bira, povrće (čitaj zeleno) izbacuje iz tanjura,ali ja ne odustajem lako pa uvijek mora barem 5 žlica staviti u usta (a valjda nije tako tvrdoglava, a i zna da bi kod mene sjedila i 3 sata dok ne bi nešto pojela) ne jede ništa od sira (svježi,namaze, tvrdi...), ne jede špinat,ne jede žgance i to ju ni ne tjeram ima pravo nešto ne voljeti......
Ali da nju pitam (a ne pitam nikada nikoga ja sama slažem menije) tako su mene učili a ne ko susjedi pored nas njih sedam u kući svak jede što hoće i za doručak, i za ručak i večeru.......
Njih je baka razmazila bila je doma nije nikada radila pa je nakuhavala i dozvoljavala im ODMALENA da biraju što se tiče hrane. Užas danas ode hrpa love za hranu jer u frižideru svaki mora imati svoju salamu, kuhaju se po 3 ručka.............I roditelji priznaju da su pogriješili, ali sada je kasno...........ja ne želim to i mislim da svatko može _ne voljeti_ par namirnica to uvijek toleriram, ali [_i]voljet_i[/i] samo par namirnica to mi nije jasno............I ja kao mala nisam puno toga voljela ali od stola se nije micalo barem sa pola pojedenog i mogu reći da neke stvari tada _na silu_  nisam probala nikad ih ne bi ni jela jer mi nisu baš nešto izgledale ali s vremenom kako sam ih jela počele su mi se sviđati.........

----------


## babyboys

moja svekrva ima sedmero djece i ovih starijih četvero oduvijek jedu sve, jer je dok su oni bili mali ona radila, pa nije imala vremena udovoljavati im . kasnije je otišla u mirovinu i ovih troje dana danas izvoljeva, a svi su odrasli ljudi. meni ne pada na pamet nakuhavati 8 ručkova jer gospoda ne jede ili im se ne sviđa.
ja priznam da postoje stvari koje netko ne voli jesti, ni ja ne volim sve, ali te stvari moraju i mogu biti samo u manjini

----------


## zajecka

*Babyboys* slažem se s tobom, treba biti *dosljedan* a ja da imam vremena i živaca kuhati i nakuhavati tko zna možda bi i moji birali, ali nemam i ako ne pojedu što im se nudi nema drugog izbora do sljedećeg obroka. 
A što se tiče npr. slatkiša nikad im nisam branila, istina nisu bili pohlepni (možda zato jer nisam branila?) ali to im nije obrok, nego poslastica nakon jela u minimalnim količinama.

To je jedan primjer za sve u životu, ne popuštati (neće biti gladni bez brige) ako misliš da će to loše utjecati na njih ili njihovo zdravlje.

----------


## babyboys

mislim ja da ni moji dečki ne bi svaki dan tražili nešto slatko da nisu navikli da stalno nečega ima...

----------


## zajecka

A kod nas se desi da nema slatkiša osim nekih bezveznih dobivenih bombona koji im nisu baš po čefu pa velim _kupiti ćemo_ i oni zaborave do sljedećeg šopinga.......Jedino je kćer luda za žvakama...........mora ih imati odmah.......

----------


## babyboys

kod nas vrijedi jedno općenito pravilo- ako inzistira na nečemu odmah, ne dobije uopće.
To vrijedi za glupoti tipa slatkiši, neke igračke...

Mm radi u takvoj firmi da oni za Božić , recimo,dobiju dva paketa (za svako dijete po jedan) njihovih prizvoda (uglavnom slatkarije) u vrijednosti 400 kn, pa se to onda povlači do uskrsa, kad dođe nova tura.
Zato oni znaju da stalno nečega ima, pa traže...

netko je spominjao sjedenje za stolom- ja sam u stanju čitavo popodne presjediti s njima dok ne pojedu. Doduše, već imam sjedih lasi od toga, ali ne odustajem. nadam se da će skužit i oni počet jest kako treba.
Pametniji popušta  :Laughing:

----------


## Lapis

> Lapis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  marta prvotno napisa
> ...


ona nikada nije jela hrenovke, niti išta takvoga, ali niti jabuku (kao ni ostalo voće   :Rolling Eyes:  ). odbija sve redom, to je rijetki petak da pristane otvoriti usta.
a da nije gladna, ne bi mi dolazila na cicu svakih 5 minuta.

----------


## cvijeta73

> a da nije gladna, ne bi mi dolazila na cicu svakih 5 minuta.


a kako će bit gladna ako cica svakih 5 minuta? probaj joj prije obroka napraviti razmak da ništa ne jede ni ne pije - kod nas tako pali. nit cice, nit vode, nit soka - mara samo ako se vode napije par minuta prije ručka, već nije gladna i brljavi.

----------


## Lapis

probat ćemo danas pa javim.

----------


## babyboys

eto taj princip ja provodila s tinom, ali kod joška ne pali, on čim vidi da netko nešto jede ili pije i on bi, pa brlja i ne uzme ništa konkretno, a kamoli zdravo

----------


## zajecka

I moj je htio cicariti non stop ali mu jednostavno nisam dala nego (možda i greška a možda i ne) igrom (igračkom, koricu kruha u ruke) ga privolila da jede i nešto drugo osim cice.....npr. prvo voćne kašice......i smanjivala cickanje....dok nije cicao samo ujutro u 6 i navečer prije spavanja ali nakon večere......

----------


## meda

a moj kad ga pitam  da idemo jest  zna nekad i reci da, i sjedne za stol, ja stavim tanjur, a on 'cicu' i facu slozi ko da tri dana nije cicao  :Rolling Eyes:  

i onda mi je bolje da mu dam cicu, jer se inace tako razdere i moze tako urlati pola sata. 

kod nas je jedenje trajalo tjedan dana. posvadala sam se sa svojom mamom oko nejedenja, valjda dijete skuzilo i pocelo traziti jesti. al sad opet nece.

pojede on svega, i voca, i povrca...al da se njega pita jeo bi kruh i putar tri puta dnevno. i to tako da si sa svojim malim nozicem grebe putar i samoga ga jede! a ja mu uspijem povrmeno uvalit malo kruha. grozno, znam   :Grin:

----------


## zajecka

Joj to mi je poznato i moj jede putar sa žlicom i tako bi svako jutro ali čenđam ja ali bolje putar nego nutelu ko moja kćer ta bi samo na bazi čokolade.......ma ne brinite se .........veli ti moja sveki jer je moj muž ništa jeo do 13g. a onda kad je počeo ne možeš zaustaviti i dan danas jede sve i nije izbirljiv, totalno druga osoba...........

----------


## babyboys

e to mi je najbolje, kad mi netko kaže da se ne brinem, da su oni super.
Ma jesu, super su, ali ja najbolje znam dal jedu kak spada ili ne.
i uz sav moj trud da odgovor bude da, on je još uvijek u većini slučajeva ne, ne jedu.

I mm nije jeo ništa, u prvom osnovne je imao 19 kg, a sad jede da mu ne mogu nakuhat.
ali to me uopće ne tješi

----------


## Sanja

> a moj *kad ga pitam  da idemo jest  zna nekad i reci da, i sjedne za stol, ja stavim tanjur, a on 'cicu' i facu slozi ko da tri dana nije cicao*  
> 
> i onda mi je *bolje da mu dam cicu, jer se inace tako razdere i moze tako urlati pola sata*. 
> 
> pojede on svega, i voca, i povrca...al da se njega pita *jeo bi kruh i putar tri puta dnevno*. i to tako da si sa svojim malim nozicem grebe putar i *samoga ga jede! a ja mu uspijem povrmeno uvalit malo kruha.* grozno, znam


Čekaj, čekaj, Meda... Otkad moja Flora živi kod tebe?!  :?   :Laughing:

----------


## zajecka

Babyboys istina ne tješi nas to što će oni jesti s 13g. a sada im fale vitamini.........ali ja stvarno ne mogu razumjeti da netko ne jede ama baš ništa kroz dan ili jednu hrenovku osim kada su bolesni........a da razlika između djece u količini pojedene hrane postoji, postoji........kao i kod odraslih ljudi neki jedu više neki manje.......

Moji ne moraju polizati tanjure do kraja ali pet žlica moraju pojesti i sjediti s nama (svaki dan) za stolom, a kako idu u vrtić ne znam koliko su se najeli tamo pa i imaju pravo kada dođu doma ne biti gladni te ako je jeo u 15h u vrtiću sendvič vrlo vjerojatno u 17h nije gladan i uglavnom se dogovorimo pa to isto jede malo kasnije ili za večeru...


Drugo je vikendom kad imam kontrolu nad klopom i ako od jutra ne jede ništa i brljavi za ručkom jel se žuri ići igrati to ne toleriram jer znam da je gladan.......evo to nije utjeha onima koji ne jedu........ali ne znam rješenje.........

----------


## babyboys

ja preko tjedna ni ne tjeram da jedu kroz popodne.
Dam im voćku ili malo suhih keksa dok se igraju jer znam da ako su jeli u vrtiću, samo ćemo se bezveze svadit. joško ako nije jeo , ionako sam traži "jedati", pa to iskoristim da mu dam nešto normalno, a i to bude uz natezanje.
ASli do večere moraju ogladnit i onda inzistiram da se pojede nešto zdravo i hranjivo.

----------


## zajecka

Moj muž ruča oko 17h-17.30h i ne večera kao ni ja a meni je važno da svi zajedno budemo jednom na dan na okupu i ispričamo se a to je idealno za stolom, z aručkom pa poslije kavica i klinci to vole pa ručamo tada naravno nešto skuhano.

..........a navečer onda nešto mliječno ili što žele jer ako su jeli skuhano u vrtiću i doma (a ponekad i kod bake) mislim da navečer mogu pojesti i vočku ili jogurt.......ovisi koliko su gladni.........

----------


## Lapis

> ali ja stvarno ne mogu razumjeti da netko ne jede ama baš ništa kroz dan ili jednu hrenovku osim kada su bolesni........a da razlika između djece u količini pojedene hrane postoji, postoji........kao i kod odraslih ljudi neki jedu više neki manje.......


e vidiš, ja točno o tome govorim.
kad kažem da moje dijete ne jede, to ne znači da ona jede malo ili nekvalitetno po mojim standardima, to znači da ona NE JEDE.

i to zna trajati po nekoliko dana da NIŠTA ne stavi u usta. na svu sreću sada ti periodi traju kraće nego prije, svega par dana, ali to je i dalje par dana da ona bude isključivo dojena, kao novorođenče.

----------


## zajecka

*Lapis* koliko puta ju dojiš na dan i kada i jel ide u jaslice? pretpostavljam da ne.....

Ako dijete ništa ne jede ne dobiva potrebne vitamine, minerale itd.......
Da li iz dojenog mlijeka dobiva sve potrebno? Ne znam i moj je cical do 2g. ali je jeo sve pa se nisam brinula.

Vele zdravo je dojiti što duže ali ako se dijete zasiti mlijeka i neće drugo jesti jel samo dojenje još uvjek sa 21mj. zdravo?

Ne znam ja osobno bih prekinula s dojenjem i valjda bi tada dijete počelo jesti.......jer moj se s 2g. uglavnom mazio s cickom tj. pio a ne jeo.

----------


## Sanja

> Ne znam ja osobno bih prekinula s dojenjem


Nije ti to kod svakog djeteta jednako lako izvesti.

Moja starija curka je s dvije i pol godine prestala sasvim spontano. Tražila je sve rjeđe, ja sam joj dala kad je tražila, ali joj nisam nudila. Ponekad, kad mi se baš nije dalo (imala sam malu bebu koju sam dojila paralelno), bih joj uspjela zaokupiti pažnju igranjem ili nečim drugim i sve je prošlo sasvim bezbolno.

S druge strane, ova manja kad hoće cicu, ne prolazi ništa drugo: ni igranje, ni voda, ni sokić, ni maženje, ni neka druga hrana. Ništa. Nekako sam uspjela uvesti pravilo da nema dojenja izvan kuće, jer da ju dojim i vani, ona bi doslovce cijelo vrijeme samo cicala. Prekid dojenja bi za takvo dijete bila trauma, a nema nikakve garancije da bi zaista počela jesti.

----------


## zajecka

Znam da postoje djeca koka teže prihvačaju rastanak od omlijene navike ja ih imam dvoje. 
Ništa nije lako u životu ja sam isto prekinula dojenje ne na njegovu želju već svoju jer sam smatrala da je to postalo loše za njega i za mene, kao prvo razvila se ovisnost o cici prije spavanja znači postala mu je duda kako bi lakše zaspao i tako bi on nju dudal i po 1.5h dok ne zaspi a ako ne bi zaspao onda bi bio nervozan pa opet ponovo unedogled............a ja nervozna jer sam se osjećala ko neka lutka

Znači mlijeka je bilo malo, bilo je sve manje koristi za njega a bilo bi bolje da se podružimo prije spavanja uz slikovnicu  i zagrljaj. 

I nije dolazilo u obzir ali našli smo načina, ja zalijepila flastere na cike i objasnila da me bole i da se moraju cike odmoriti. I dobro je bilo na početku ali nakon sedam dana je bila mala kriza i opet sve dobro.......

I mislim da danas nema traume od toga pa svi mi izgubimo nešto nama drago prije ili kasnije u životu i sve je to dio života ne treba ih baš toliko štititi.

A kćer je isto već imala po pet duda što je bila starija(3g.) i to je već vodilo ka takvoj ovisnosti da je spavala s njih  nekoliko, tražila (a do tada nije) da ih nosi sa sobom gdje god bi išli.............pa smo dudu izgubili tj.posadili u paradajzu u vrtu i čak je bila veća kriza s njom, sanjala je, plakala naravno tražila ju je mi smo stalno govorili da će narasti na paradajzu duda pa ćemo ju naći i trajalo sedam dana i ko da nikad nije ni imala dudu. Danas je se ni ne sjeti.........

Danas on mene ili tatu grli prije spavanja navika je ostala a ona medeke.........

----------


## Lapis

> zajecka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam ja osobno bih prekinula s dojenjem
> 
> 
> 
> S druge strane, ova manja kad hoće cicu, ne prolazi ništa drugo: ni igranje, ni voda, ni sokić, ni maženje, ni neka druga hrana. Ništa. Nekako sam uspjela uvesti pravilo da nema dojenja izvan kuće, jer da ju dojim i vani, ona bi doslovce cijelo vrijeme samo cicala. Prekid dojenja bi za takvo dijete bila trauma, a nema nikakve garancije da bi zaista počela jesti.


Ovako izgleda i kod nas, s tim da se nekad izbori i vani za cicu.
Nekako nemam dojam da bi se prekidom dojenja išta promijenilo glede jela. Pokušavala sam par puta uskratiti cicu preko dana, i to bude deranje ko da ju netko kolje, ali ništa drugog pojela ne bi. I tako cijeli dan. Imali smo nekoliko takvih dana, i ništa se promijenilo nije.

S tim da ponekad traži cicu neprestano, kao zadnjih par dana (upravo sada se nateže sa mojim grudnjakom), a nekad dođe tri puta dnevno, s tim da ni taj dan ništa ne pojede, ili možda tri žlice neke juhe za cijeli dan.

Glede dojenja, jednom sam razgovarala sa savjetnicama u periodu dubokog očaja pa su mi rekle da je mlijeko dosatatno do negdje druge godine. Nakon tog bi se trebala početi brinuti. Znači imam još malo više od dva mjeseca fore.

Samo što ja zdvajam oko toga već jako dugo. :/

----------


## zajecka

To i je problem što ti zdvajaš oko toga znači brine te, a da te ne brine da si sigurna da je to dobro, ok. Ako je dijete zdravstveno u redu onda dobro. Ako ti ne doživljavaš stres zbog te situacije isto dobro. A ako je drugačije mislim da trebaš nešto poduzeti, ti vidi. 
Znači to je postala loša situacija a ona nije dobra i to što dijete češće traži ciku boji se da ju ne izgubi i kako vrijeme ide dalje sve će biti teže .To je moje mišljenje a naravno svatko ima svoje.........

----------


## Sanja

> to što dijete češće traži ciku boji se da ju ne izgubi i kako vrijeme ide dalje sve će biti teže .To je moje mišljenje a naravno svatko ima svoje.........


Veća djeca traže podoj iz najrazličitijih razloga - najmanje se tu radi o hrani, a najviše o emotivnoj potpori, maženju s mamom, tjelesnoj bliskosti i sl. To se pogotovo događa kad dijete doživljava neku veću promjenu, npr. kreće u vrtić. Baš zato ne bih forsirala prestanak.

Moja cura dobro zna kad je žedna, tada traži vodu. A kad traži cicu, znam da to nije zbog hrane ili pića.

Naravno, sva su djeca različita i ono što kod jednog prođe glatko, kod drugog nema šanse.

----------


## zajecka

Sanja, slažem se s tobom treba izabrati i trenutak najmanje bolan za odvajanje od najomiljenije navike, stvarčice što god to bilo........

I mi smo imali više pokušaja prije stvarnog, kćer je čak sama dudu bacila više od nekoliko puta ali situacija je bila takva da je bila ili bolesna ili u fazi ljubomore........pa smo čekali pravi trenutak što manje bolan za nju.......

----------


## zajecka

Samo da nadodam opet s druge strane uvijek će biti nešto........kada ćeš smatrati da nije dobar trenutak pa treba biti i siguran u svoju odluku......
malo offtopic......

----------


## meda

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a moj *kad ga pitam  da idemo jest  zna nekad i reci da, i sjedne za stol, ja stavim tanjur, a on 'cicu' i facu slozi ko da tri dana nije cicao*  
> 
> i onda mi je *bolje da mu dam cicu, jer se inace tako razdere i moze tako urlati pola sata*. 
> 
> pojede on svega, i voca, i povrca...al da se njega pita *jeo bi kruh i putar tri puta dnevno*. i to tako da si sa svojim malim nozicem grebe putar i *samoga ga jede! a ja mu uspijem povrmeno uvalit malo kruha.* grozno, znam  
> 
> ...


valjda otkad je pocela ta putar-faza, jer prije je bilo 'ABC sir nas svagdasnji daj mi i danas'  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Putar-faza nije faza jer traje zauvijek.

----------


## Sanja

> valjda otkad je pocela ta putar-faza, jer prije je bilo 'ABC sir nas svagdasnji daj mi i danas'


Ma daj, pa mi imamo kozmičke blizance.   :Laughing:  

I kod nas je "ABC-Dukatela faza" prethodila "putar fazi".





> Putar-faza nije faza jer traje zauvijek


Moja mantra je da svaka faza svome kraju dođe.   :Grin:   (Jedino mi je žao što je završila faza brokule, mrkvice i korabe. Oj, zelena fazo, vrati se!   :Grin:  )

----------


## lasica

ima djece koja slabo jedu jer imaju lošu krvnu sliku,pa vitamini pomažu,tj. najčešće je to željezo.moja sestra je bila primjer tog slučaja.od negladne čačkalice se pretvorila u proždrljivu kuglicu nakon kure željeza,heheh....  :Mad:  sad je izbalansirana.. 8)

----------


## Loryblue

> .....od negladne čačkalice se pretvorila u proždrljivu kuglicu nakon kure željeza,heheh....  sad je izbalansirana.. 8)


šta se mene tiče, onda nema vađenja krvi i kontrole i provjere željeza.  :Grin:  
radije neka bude čačkalica nego kugla

----------


## Loryblue

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> valjda otkad je pocela ta putar-faza, jer prije je bilo 'ABC sir nas svagdasnji daj mi i danas' 
> 
> 
> Ma daj, pa mi imamo kozmičke blizance.   
> 
> I kod nas je "ABC-Dukatela faza" prethodila "putar fazi".
> ...


ja mogu samo vas dvi potpisivat.

kod nas je: lorea šta bi ti jela (doručak, ručak, večera): dukatelu. Ja: nema je, oćeš nešto drugo? L: aj onda može malo margarina.  :Laughing:  mmmm kako je fin.

e moja sanjo koliko sam puta zažalila za zelenom fazom i tećicama punim blitve ili špinjače ili raštike. a u to umišani i krumpir i mrkva i meso i maslinovo ulje.....danas je sve: bljak, ja to ne volim  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## babyboys

mag t je faza sira i inih proizv oda uhvatila sad (7 g), a j bi samo "pekira" ( krumpir) po cijele dane , za svaki obrok, u svim oblicima....
ja ga prestala kupovat, pa sad kad kažem da ga nema, bar ne lažem djetetu...  :Laughing:

----------


## Sanja

Jučer je Flora deset minuta ležala na podu i plakala, očajno vičući "ja bi kiiiiš, ja bi kiiiiiš" (kiš = slatkiš) nakon što joj se njezina bezobrazna mama usudila servirati špagete.   :Grin:  

Biser koji mi je Fiona pripremila bio je još bolji: na vrtićkom jelovniku je pisalo da su za glavno jelo imali popečke od brokule, rižu i sos od paradajza. Pitam ja nju kaj je jela za ručak, a ona meni veli "nisam papala paradajz, ali sam jela rižu i meso". Ja ju pitam kakvo meso, a ona kaže "pa, meso... hm... mama, kakvo je to _zeleno_ meso?"   :Laughing:  

Mudra glavica je mislila da je jela meso samo zato što je oblik bio kao faširanac   :Laughing:   i na kraju je zaključila da je to sigurno meso koje su napravile vile (po uzoru na vilinsku paštetu koja je isto čudna, ali fina   :Grin:  ).

----------


## tanja_b

Ja bih se samo javila ovamo (iako ne spadam na topic) i rekla da ovaj topic itekako koristi i roditeljima _jedača koji žele malo zafrkavati roditelje oko hrane_  :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Nama je, doduše, današnji ručak bio neki žbljr nabrzinu - u plehu pečeni krumpiri, mrkva i tikvice, još jaja na oko, a prilog jučerašnji toć od pomadora...a  pogodite što je A. pojela? Milimetarski rub - onu zapečenu koricu koja se stvori oko bjelanjka   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## clumsy mom

Boris je danas jeo karfiol (cvetaču)  :D 

U supi doduše, ispasirano. I trkao se sa bratom i 2 meseca mlađim kumićem ko će pre pojesti svoju supu (ukus sam malo zamaskirala peršunom ali ne skroz).  Dva zalogaja pred kraj sam mu saopštila šta uopšte jede i izjavio je da mu se dopada. Posle se hvalio svima kako on jede ''aaaa...kako se ono beše zove, mama?'' i navodno će ga i sutra jesti ali da mu ne pasiram cvetiće. Da vidim i to čudo i odmah kupujem brokoli pa da imamo i bele i zelene cvetiće   :Wink:

----------


## limunada

Samo da prijavim kako je vrtić počeo pomalo utjecati na moju nejelicu. 
Dakle, žemska je pojela zdenka sir na kruhu, puding i voćni jogurt, a do sada ništa od toga nije htjela. Jest da joj i nije neki zdravi izbor, ali ipak sad mogu živjeti u nadi da će valjda malo-pomalo probati i nekakvo varivo. Za sada kad je varivo (ili nešto drugo što ne želi probati) na vrtićkom jelovniku, mlada dama živi od kruha.  :/

----------


## clumsy mom

Mi propili limunadu  :D 

(do juce je Borisu svaki agrum bio bljak bilo da cedim sokove ili da mu dajem da ih jede - ovo je za nas ogromni pomak)

----------


## seni

> Nama je, doduše, današnji ručak bio neki žbljr nabrzinu - u plehu pečeni krumpiri, mrkva i tikvice, još jaja na oko, a prilog jučerašnji toć od pomadora...a  pogodite što je A. pojela? Milimetarski rub - onu zapečenu koricu koja se stvori oko bjelanjka


talentirana za ferran adria-a  :Laughing:   (to vam je ona spanjolska kuharska zvijzda, specijalizirana za molekularnu kuhinju) 
rucak opce nije zbrlj, nego mljac

----------


## laumi

Odgovaram Zrinki na njena pitanja sa zaključanog topika:
citat: zanimaju me iskustva mama cija djeca nisu veliki jedaci ili sisaci
kako ste se nosili s tim
kakav je bio utjecaj okoline
koliko vam je to smetalo
sto ce cinili
jeste li to smatrali problemom


Od moje troje djece najstarije jede previše, tj. jela bi previše da joj dozvolimo, ali i unatoč tome što jako pazimo na njenu prehranu, ima problem s težinom. Drugo dijete jede taman koliko mu treba i nije izbirljivo. A treće...eh, ona je priča za sebe. Dohranu je jedva nekako prihvatila nakon 1. godine, do tada je uglavnom živjela na cici. I danas jede jako male količine hrane, dosta toga ni ne želi jesti, npr. povrće. Uglavnom živi na mesu i cici, uz malo voća. Prođe i po nekoliko dana da ne pojede skoro ništa (osim cice, malo voća, par žličica jogurta). 

Prvo sam bila zabrinuta, ali kad sam vidjela da i dalje lijepo napreduje, prestala sam brinuti. Nekako si mislim da dok cica, dobro je. Tu nabere i gramiće (vitka je, nije mršava) i korisnih tvari. 
Okolina - bake i dede znaju da se djecu trudimo zdravo hraniti pa ne uvaljuju slatkiše i sl. (nije da ne bi pokušali, ali MM i ja ne damo). Uglavnom se ne brinu kaj slabo jede jer dobro izgleda, a i kuže dobrobit koju ima od dojenja. Za širu okolinu me nije briga.
Što činim - nudim svaki dan raznovrsnu hranu pa ako prođe, prođe. Ako ne, cica je uvijek tu.
Za sada to ne smatram problemom jer cica i lijepo napreduje (14 mj., 9700 g, rođena s 3220 g). Kad prestane cicati (kad sama od sebe prestane), i ako i dalje ne bude jela, bit će mi to problem samo ako bude dugo stagnirala ili gubila na težini.
Mislim da je ovaj moj stav prema nejedenju oblikovan iskustvom sa starijom curicom, koja je pretila i kojoj moram paziti na svaki zalogaj.

----------


## zrinka

> Odgovaram Zrinki na njena pitanja sa zaključanog topika:


hvala   :Love:

----------


## Sanja

Evo našeg novog hranidbenog događaja.   :Grin:  

Jučer smo doručkovali palačinke, svatko sa svojim namazom: mm s marmeladom, Fiona s medom, ja s Nutellom, a Flora prazne (ona, inače, traži Nutellu, ali ih neće jesti, a prazne jede). I pita Fiona u jednom trenu s čim je namazana Florina palačinka, a mm, u naletu inspiracije   :Grin:  , kaže "s posebnim, nevidljivim namazom".   :Grin:  

Fiona mu, naravno, ne vjeruje, ali nakon što je pojela svoju, punjenu medom, zatraži još jednu, ali ovaj put s nevidljivim namazom. I mm počne predstavu: uzima nevidljivu staklenku u ruke, otvara ju, žlicom vadi namaz i premazuje palačinku, ja okrećem očima i govorim mu "daj nemoj joj stavljati toliko, iscurit će joj van i sva će se zalijepiti", on miče višak, a Fiona gleda i ne vjeruje.   :Laughing:   Mislim da je to bilo prvi put u životu da je pojela dvije palačinke odjednom.   :Laughing:  

Danas ujutro smo opet radili palačinke i na pitanje s čime da joj ih namažemo, ženska je odgovorila "s nevidljivim namazom". I tvrdi da su jako fine.   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

ajme kako dobro!  :Heart:   :Love:  

kako ono juul  :Grin:  kaze: _dobar obrok je vjesto odmjerena mjesavina dobre hrane, brige, truda, bliskosti, estetike, dozivljaja za osjetila i spontanih ljudskih osjecaja i raspolozenja._   :Heart:

----------


## ribice

Evo i moje stanje.
Mala ima 13, 5 mj. sad je u jaslicama gdje ne pojede ništa cijeli dan ( od 7-14)  i onda pocica,  eventualno abc sir prolazi ili kakav jogurt.
Kad je doma isto slabo jede.
Možda je sad faza adaptacije pomješana sa fazom izbijanja četvori i trojki ali nije ni kak spada prihvatila dohranu.
Kad čitam da druga djeca pojedu cijelu bananu i jabuku samo se križam.
Mislim hvala Bogu da jedu ali moja eventualno pojede četvrtinu banane.
Sva sreća da je ima jer da mi još i mršava ne znam što bi napravila.
Ima  cca 13-14 kg
NIšta slatkog do sada nije probala uključujući srxx od lina..
 Pokušavam je hraniti zdravo ali sve mi dođe da podlegnem pa da bar nešto pojede..
Sad smo taman prebolili prehaldu sa povraćanjem i živi već tjedan dana na cici i  mrvi kruha i jogurta..
Hoće li ikad početi jesti????

----------


## štrigica

dobro, moji su malo stariji od cura iz naslovnog posta ali evo trik pa ako kome upali... ne kažem da je dobar niti da će kome upalit, samo predlažem... mijenjajte nazive onoga što jedete...

npr. jučer sam spremala one pileće odreske sa vrhnjem (recept je na topicu Ručak za 20 minuta)... djecu sam rekla da za ručak imamo pizza-meso... to ih je odmah zaintrigiralo... još kad im je zamirisao zapečeni origano i parmezan koji sam posula po vrhu (umjesto maslina) već su onda počeli vikati kako to žele probati... pojeli ručak...

umjesto biži mi jedemo SMB kuglice - (kuglice sivomaslinasteboje)..oni ne znaju što znači smb ali zvuči im cool...

mi ne jedemo mrkvu (karotu)... mi jedemo Bagzbanijeve štapiće...

niti jedemo špinjaču... jedemo Popaj ručak...

ponekad upali... pogotovo kada su bili u Ninđa fazi a mi jeli hranu za ninđe... u obliku svega zelenoga...

----------


## sorciere

:Laughing:  

i moj nećak je pojeo "grašak varivo *na zagrebački*", u fazi u kojoj ništa zeleno nije smjelo biti na tanjuru   :Grin:

----------


## babyboys

ja samo da prijavim stanje,.
Jučer se j probudio u 7 :shock:  i odma viče"mama, idem jedati!" :shock:  :shock: 
Ja ga pitam šta bio jeo, a on odgovara-juhu (varivo).
Ufrižideru je bilo variva od subote, ja mu malo ugrijala, on pojeo i viče još  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

E., ali zato za ručak sve po starom, nikko mu se nije svidjela mrkva, pa piletina, on bi samo krumpira. onda je mm preuzeo kad sam ja do kraja izgubila živce i nahranio ga kroz igru.

Navečer je ne bundeku pojeo skoro cijelu lepinju. Znam da nije zdravo, ali br je jeo...

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Evo našeg novog hranidbenog događaja.   
> 
> Jučer smo doručkovali palačinke, svatko sa svojim namazom: mm s marmeladom, Fiona s medom, ja s Nutellom, a Flora prazne (ona, inače, traži Nutellu, ali ih neće jesti, a prazne jede). I pita Fiona u jednom trenu s čim je namazana Florina palačinka, a mm, u naletu inspiracije   , kaže "s posebnim, nevidljivim namazom".   
> 
> Fiona mu, naravno, ne vjeruje, ali nakon što je pojela svoju, punjenu medom, zatraži još jednu, ali ovaj put s nevidljivim namazom. I mm počne predstavu: uzima nevidljivu staklenku u ruke, otvara ju, žlicom vadi namaz i premazuje palačinku, ja okrećem očima i govorim mu "daj nemoj joj stavljati toliko, iscurit će joj van i sva će se zalijepiti", on miče višak, a Fiona gleda i ne vjeruje.    Mislim da je to bilo prvi put u životu da je pojela dvije palačinke odjednom.   
> 
> Danas ujutro smo opet radili palačinke i na pitanje s čime da joj ih namažemo, ženska je odgovorila "s nevidljivim namazom". I tvrdi da su jako fine.


Ovo je raznjež do bola   :Heart:   ovakve se stvari pamte za života   :Heart:   toliko ljubavi da sve puca po šavovima   :Heart:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Da se i ja izjadam...........

Ja ovako više ne mogu.

Karlo stvarno ništa konkretno ne jede iz čistog razloga jer zna da će dobit sisu i neće mu želudac biti prazan. ja sam doma s njim pa mu je sisa uvijek dostupna. 
jučer sam tome odlučila stati na kraj jer je MM skoro dobio slom živaca kad karlo nije htio jesti juhu koju nije pojeo više od 10puta u životu!
Uglavnom jede čokolino, monte, pingvin, čokoladne musle za večeru. a ručka ili bilo čega od voća, povrća, mesa, ribe nema ni u tragovima. znam, sad ćete svi skočit na mene zbog tog junk fooda, ali povodila sam se za idejom, bolje i prazne kalorije nego ne kalorije  :/ 

jučer i danas nema sise preko dana, sise su mi ko 2 bombe, jedva sam ga uspavala. jučer kad se probudio vikao je "meso, meso" i pojeo koliko bi pojeo u tjedan dana po starom režimu. danas ćemo vidjeti, trenutno spava...

----------


## babyboys

ja te neću napadat jer smo i mi donedavno funkcionirali po istom principu, samo ću ti reć da put od 1000 milja započinje jednim korakom. samo moraš biti strpljiva i tzruditi se biti dosljedna   :Kiss:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

hvala babyboys, ali, evo, i dalje nema apetita.
probudio se, nije vidio sisu od 8h ujutro, pojeo je malo čokolina, dukatino i mislim ništa više  :/  
svi smo sjeli za stol, a on je protestativno sjeo ispod i nikako se ustati, idem ga sjesti na stolicu, a on se ukoči i urliče  :shock:  a da nije niti vidio šta ima za jesti. šta više da pričam???

----------


## marta

Znaci da ukidanjem sise nisi nista rijesila osim sto si mu oduzela jedinu zdravu hranu koju je konzumirao. Cini mi se da bi bilo puno bolje da si mu oduzela sva ta lina, dukatina, monte, pingvije i ostala sranja nego sisu. Otprilike ko da si mu oduzela jabuku iz ruke i dala napolitanku...
 :/

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

možda mu treba da se privikne.
dnevna sisa nam je velik problem i za spavanje u jaslicama.
želim da mi dijete jede voće i povrće, a mislim da je jedan od razloga šta ga ne jede baš taj što zna da će na kraju dobiti sisu i neće biti gladan.
vidit ću kroz par dana. trenutno mi je ovo najlogičnija opcija.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

a sutra neće nakon sise i doručka dobiti apsolutno ništa slatko. aako i tada ne bude gladan do ove ure, stvarno neznam šta mi je sljedeće činit!

----------


## Sanja

M.a.r.t.a., najprije da ti kažem da te sasvim razumijem.   :Love:   I nama su podoji priličan problem: mlada dama jednostavno *zna* da uvijek ima na raspolaganju "mmmm..... fino mljeko"   :Grin:  i uopće ne šljivi hranu. Ja ne vjerojatno ne bih imala ništa protiv da me to dojenje (sad već skoro 4,5 godine u komadu) ne iscrpljuje i lagano mi je dosta. Mislim, ok mi je ujutro i za uspavljivanje, ali ne i svaki put kad ona ogladni ili ožedni. Imam osjećaj da se pretvara u bebicu.

Mislim da ti je imenjakinja dobro napisala - nemoj mu smanjiti podoje, nego sve ove slatkiše koje mu daješ. Bolje da te traži podoj, nego da pojede čokolino. To je bar moje mišljenje (koliko god da me podoji iscrpljuju).

U svakom slučaju, sretno.   :Kiss:

----------


## larmama

> Kad čitam da druga djeca pojedu cijelu bananu i jabuku samo se križam.
> Mislim hvala Bogu da jedu ali moja eventualno pojede četvrtinu banane.
> Sva sreća da je ima jer da mi još i mršava ne znam što bi napravila.
> Ima  cca 13-14 kg
> NIšta slatkog do sada nije probala uključujući srxx od lina..
>  Pokušavam je hraniti zdravo ali sve mi dođe da podlegnem pa da bar nešto pojede..
> Sad smo taman prebolili prehaldu sa povraćanjem i živi već tjedan dana na cici i  mrvi kruha i jogurta..
> Hoće li ikad početi jesti????


ribice ne brini hoce, hoce, ali moras biti strpljiva 8) 

moja i s dvije gotovo nista nije jela, svaki "pojedeni obrok" bi danima nosili u pamcenju
no s godinama je krenulo na bolje, i mogu reci da jede raznovrsno, a njeno jedenje je nasa zajednička pobjeda, uspjeli smo izbjeci sopanje unatoc tome sto smo zbog male tezine bili kod gastroentrologa

ono sto bi jos jedino zeljela je da i prije 11 hoce bolje pojesti, od rucka na dalje ju krene  8) , no jutra su nam jos slaba

----------


## nina14

samo kratko jer nemam baš vremena: 
- super fora s 'nevidljivim namazom'   :Heart:  
- jednu sam i ja prodala - pojeo je sve popecke od blitve kad sa mu rekla da su to snicle od patuljaka  :Wink:   (nasa verzija Sanjine 'vilinske' price)

----------


## Sanja

Moje cure u zadnje vrijeme uopće ne žele jesti ručak.

Pojedu doručak, pojedu i večeru, ali ručak - nema šanse. Ok, Fiona je u nedjelju pojela tanjur juhe, pa čak i Florin, ali glavno jelo nula bodova.

Nego, baš sam jučer pročitala knjigu Anthonyja Bourdaina, poznatog američkog kuhara, koji govori o tome da je kako klinac izluđivao svoje roditelje-gurmane time što je jeo samo dva-tri jela, uglavnom sendviče sa šunkom, pržene krumpire, pljeskavice i tome slično. Roditelji su njega i brata svako ljeto vodili na putovanje Europom na kojemu bi uživali u delicijama najboljih restorana dok bi djeca uredno naručivala stalno jedno te isto.

I onda je jednom prigodom starcima dozlogrdilo. Bili su u Beču i krenuli su u restoran koji je tada (radnja se odvija šezdesetih godina, on je tada imao devet godina) bio vrhunac vrhunaca gastronomske scene, no kad su došli do restorana, djecu su lijepo ostavili u autu, zajedno sa zbirkom stripova, a oni su otišli jesti i nije ih bilo puna tri sata.   :Grin:   Za to vrijeme su klinci pročitali sve stripove i umirali od dosade, te je malom Anthonyju palo na pamet da roditelji sad uživaju dok se njih dvojica dosađuju, pa je prvi put počeo razmišljati o hrani kao o nečemu što ne služi pukom preživljavanju, nego i užitku. I toliko ga je pogodilo to čekanje u autu da je od tog trenutka nadalje jeo sve, doslovce sve.

Koja metoda, ha?   :Grin:  

U suvremenoj verziji, budući da danas više ne ostavljamo djecu u autima po parkiralištima, to bi otprilike bilo ostaviti dijete kod kuće s baby-sittericom i nekim skromnim obrokom, uz puno pompe otići u restoran i vratiti se za par sati sit, sa zadovoljnim osmijehom i praćen mirisom dobre hrane. Pa bi dječica možda počela papati.   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

Ja kad budem imala dijete rađe bih da gleda na hranu kao puko preživljavanje nego kao mama na hranu kao ugođaj... 

A možda njima jednostavno ne paše taj ritam hranjenja? ili im je sasvim dovoljno ono što pojedu u drugim obrocima?

----------


## meda

kod nas se situacija malo poravila, mozda su ga mucili zubi neki duzi period pa zato nije htio jesti :/ 

uziva u mandarinama, sam si ih guli, pa nesto usput i pojede. 




> Ja kad budem imala dijete rađe bih da gleda na hranu kao puko preživljavanje nego kao mama na hranu kao ugođaj...


ovo potpisujem

----------


## flower

ja volim taj osjeca zadovoljstvai upravo ju puno poticem da osjeti okus, miris, boju... hrane i mislim da se to ne treba brkati s emocionalnim jedenjem.
hrana i jedenje i trebaju biti uzitak.

----------


## Kanga

> ja volim taj osjeca zadovoljstvai upravo ju puno poticem da osjeti okus, miris, boju... hrane i mislim da se to ne treba brkati s emocionalnim jedenjem.
> hrana i jedenje i trebaju biti uzitak.


X

----------


## cvijeta73

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja volim taj osjeca zadovoljstvai upravo ju puno poticem da osjeti okus, miris, boju... hrane i mislim da se to ne treba brkati s emocionalnim jedenjem.
> hrana i jedenje i trebaju biti uzitak.
> 
> 
> X


potpisujem i ja. gurmanica od rođenja.   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> ja volim taj osjeca zadovoljstvai upravo ju puno poticem da osjeti okus, miris, boju... hrane i mislim da se to ne treba brkati s emocionalnim jedenjem.
> hrana i jedenje i trebaju biti uzitak.



A valjda...ne znam...mislim da će oni sa vremenom doći na to...
Ma  pojma nemam...  :Grin:

----------


## meda

ja nis ne poticem, vidim da ono sto mu je fino u tome i uziva.

----------


## Joe

> Moje cure u zadnje vrijeme uopće ne žele jesti ručak.
> 
> Pojedu doručak, pojedu i večeru, ali ručak - nema šanse. Ok, Fiona je u nedjelju pojela tanjur juhe, pa čak i Florin, ali glavno jelo nula bodova.
> 
> Nego, baš sam jučer pročitala knjigu Anthonyja Bourdaina, poznatog američkog kuhara, koji govori o tome da je kako klinac izluđivao svoje roditelje-gurmane time što je jeo samo dva-tri jela, uglavnom sendviče sa šunkom, pržene krumpire, pljeskavice i tome slično. Roditelji su njega i brata svako ljeto vodili na putovanje Europom na kojemu bi uživali u delicijama najboljih restorana dok bi djeca uredno naručivala stalno jedno te isto.
> 
> I onda je jednom prigodom starcima dozlogrdilo. Bili su u Beču i krenuli su u restoran koji je tada (radnja se odvija šezdesetih godina, on je tada imao devet godina) bio vrhunac vrhunaca gastronomske scene, no kad su došli do restorana, djecu su lijepo ostavili u autu, zajedno sa zbirkom stripova, a oni su otišli jesti i nije ih bilo puna tri sata.    Za to vrijeme su klinci pročitali sve stripove i umirali od dosade, te je malom Anthonyju palo na pamet da roditelji sad uživaju dok se njih dvojica dosađuju, pa je prvi put počeo razmišljati o hrani kao o nečemu što ne služi pukom preživljavanju, nego i užitku. I toliko ga je pogodilo to čekanje u autu da je od tog trenutka nadalje jeo sve, doslovce sve.
> 
> Koja metoda, ha?   
> ...


dobra metoda, odlična knjiga...
javi ako uspije

----------


## a zakaj

> ja volim taj osjeca zadovoljstvai upravo ju puno poticem da osjeti okus, miris, boju... hrane i mislim da se to ne treba brkati s emocionalnim jedenjem.
> hrana i jedenje i trebaju biti uzitak.


x

a ponajvise ih poticem vlastitim primjerom   :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> ja volim taj osjeca zadovoljstvai upravo ju puno poticem da osjeti okus, miris, boju... hrane i mislim da se to ne treba brkati s emocionalnim jedenjem.
> hrana i jedenje i trebaju biti uzitak.


Slažem se. Ne doživljavam hranu kao puko sredstvo za preživljavanje, pa ne bih voljela ni da ju moja djeca tako doživljavaju.




> javi ako uspije


Eh, za primjenu te metode morat ću još pričekati.   :Grin:

----------


## vissnja

> Ja kad budem imala dijete rađe bih da gleda na hranu kao puko preživljavanje nego kao mama na hranu kao ugođaj...


Evo ja sam danas pukla sa Nađinim jelom/ne jelom i pitam se da li je ovakav moj stav uticao možda na nju. Ceo život žderem i prežderavam se kad sam ljuta, nervozna, besna, pospana, žedna, vesela, bla, bla..... uvek. MM je od onih koji jedu da bi preživeli. Mislim voli on dobar zalogaj, uživa u jelu koje voli ali nema šanse da bi jeo kada nije gladan.
I ja sam naravno želela da Nađa ide negde u tom smeru. 
A sad sebe krivim zato što predpostavljam da je ona osetila taj moj stav i neće da jede. Sa 14 meseci je tu i tamo prihvatila dohranu, ja nikad nisam insistirala. Nudim redovno i nudim samo zdravo: sisu, voće, povrće, ribu, žitarice i meso. Ali sad imamo situaciju da je se mora animirati dok jede. Što znači da jede ispred TVa, ili slažemo slagalicu, ili i jedno i drugo, jedan zalogaj pa priča, pa drugi zalogaj pa ona neće pa se malo ubeđujemo..... U dubini ja osećam kako je ovaj način pogrešan, sve se u meni buni protiv takvog šopanja. Šta nas je dovelo do toga? Katastrofalna krvna slika koja se posle 3 flašice Fe sirupa malo popravila ali i dalje je sve ispod granica.
I šta sad? Da ona samo neće da jede a da je pri tome zdrava ne bih ni prstom mrdnula: tri puta dnevno na sto pa ako je gladna ješće ili će da traži. Ali ovako.... ne znam..... i baš me to muči.

----------


## Sanja

Uh, vissnja, grozno je kad kriviš sebe zbog toga - djeca imaju savršene male radare kojima hvataju naše emocije i može biti da je malena nešto pokupila i da je fakat na tvoje osjećaje reagirala svojim odnosom prema hrani, da bi ti zbog toga osjećala još jaču krivnju i ni ne trepneš, a nađeš se u zatvorenom krugu. :/ 

Baš sam danas pročitala Juulovu "Hura! Idemo jesti!" (Zhabice, hvala na preporuci!   :Kiss:  ) i mogu ti je preporučiti. Jako dobro objašnjava korijene različitih problema s jelom. Mislim da bi ti koristilo da ju pročitaš. Vidim da na topicu ima dosta djece koja jedu u vrtiću ili bilo gdje drugdje, samo ne kod kuće. I njima je posvećeno poglavlje; zanimljiva teorija.

----------


## zrinka

ne sumnjam u jula   :Grin:   ali preporucam i carlosa gonzalesa 'my child wan't eat!'

----------


## Vlatkica

Evo da vam se i ja pridruzim...

Nasa bembolina ima 20 mjeseci, jos uvijek ju dojim...a sto se tice ostale hrane, moram priznati da nije odusevljena nicime sto joj se nudi.
S dohranom smo poceli nakon 6 mjeseci i nikako nije islo....kad je imala 8 mjeseci MM i ja bismo bili presretni kad bi pojela cijele 3 cajne zlicice nekog voca ili povrca.
Vec sam x puta rekla kako mi je teze hraniti je, nego buditi se po noci (od rodjenja nije prespavala noc u komadu, vec se i i sad budi po 4 puta, ili trazi vodu, ili malu bebu, ili se probudi i pocne buditi mene ili trazi ciku).
Katkad se vise zabrinjavam i zivciram oko njezinog jela, a katkad manje.
Slatko uopce ne jede....nego ako bas fino pojede rucak, ona dobije za nagradu neki keksic (pola petit keksa ili pola piskote ili tako neki suhi keks uglavnom)...da se malo zasladi i to je desert i to razumije.
Ali kad ona odluci NE jesti, ma nema te sile da se nju nagovori da jede. Mozda ce i otvoriti usta, ali sto god da joj se stavi u usta ona automatski ispljune van. Voce uopce ne zeli jesti, osim **** kasica, tako da kupujemo te kasice da barem nesto sto se zove voce pojede.
Meso uredno zvace, ali kad treba progutati, se pljuje van. Ne voli meso, cesto kad radim neke krem juhe od povrca, onda posebno skuham komadic piletine samo njoj i miksam ga i onda miksano ubacim u juhu da ne skuzi da jede meso. A katkad ju primi faza i onda sjedne uji na koljeno i pojede mu cijeli komad piletine s tanjura (namijenjen muskoj osobi od 23 godine koja se baci sportom) i onda mi svi ostanemo paf!
Prije koji mjesec smo poceli s kravljim mlijekom, jogurte ne zeli uopce...eventualno jednom mjesecno uspijem podvaliti miksanu bananu u jogurtu i to ce onda pojesti, ali moram staviti teletabise ili pingua na TV i onda gledamo crtani i ja pricam sto se dogadja na TV-u, a ona slusa, gleda i jede. Uvijek sam govorila da necu dati djetetu da jede i gleda TV, ali sad budem sva odusevljena kad ju uspijem nahraniti za vrijeme zutokljunca ili da hoce pogledati pingua i pojesti neki obrok.
Trudim se da jede zdravo, svaki dan joj kuham, trudim se uvijek da bude i mesa i povrca i krumpira, rize, tjestenine da sve uredno jede.
Prije mjesec dana je postala luda za juhom (JUJA ona kaze) i skoro svaki dan pojede tanjuric juhe s tim da najvise voli samu juhu, odn. vodu ona kaze i onda je opet igra nadmudrivanja da osim vode pojede i komadice mrkve, cvjetace i rezanaca iz juhe...ali moram priznati da to uvijek uspije nekako pojesti pa smo imali tjedan juhe kad doslovno osim dorucka (cokolino nam je najveci grijeh) za rucak, uzinu, veceru i desert jela je samo juhu i juhu. Sinoc sam bas opet kuhala juhu i zapravo svaki drugi dan se kuha juha da ona moze jesti, jer s tim sam sigurna da ce pojesti, a ovo ostalo je lutrija. 
Vjerujem da nije gladna...jer da je, pojela bi sto joj se daje, ili bi trazila jos juhe, jer to  radi kad nista drugo ne jede, a moguce bi i mene vise navlacila za majicu i vikala MAMA DAJ TITU!
Uglavnom, jako je aktivna, stalno u pokretu, dosta je visoka, nije mrsavica, ali je vitka....a ja se trebam manje nervirati oko hrane, kao i mnoge druge mame i tate na ovom forumu, jer kako moja prijateljica kaze...SAMO PRATI OPCE STANJE DJETETA....a njezino opce stanje je hvala Bogu, super!
Odlucila sam da ili ce jesti sto valja i zdravo, pa makar i po par zlicica ili nece jesti nikako.... naravno da se i sama divim roditeljima s djecom koja jedu sve sto im se servira i jos k tome vidno uzivaju u ponudjenoj hrani....ma neki ne uzivaju, ali jedu i nema problema...a ovako stalno neke igre kod nas doma...no, vjerujem da ce i to doci na svoje.
Dok sam bila mala, jako sam malo jela i bila sam kost i koza doslovno, znala sam od rucka do vecere sjediti nad tanjurom i vec bi se nad cuspajzom napravila kora, ali ja bih sjedila i sjedila i tako docekala vecernje kupanje i spavanje...ali nista nije ni kod mene pomagalo....ni danas nemam viska kila, taman, a moram priznati da sam komplicirana za jelom, a MM takodjer...odn. on je lud za mesom, a ja za rizom i povrcem...tako da geni su ipak geni i nemamo sto ni zamjeriti nasoj bembolini  :Smile: 
..biti strpljiv!!

----------


## babyboys

sama si sebi odgovorila...
svima nam preostaje strpljenje i znam da će urodit plodom jer moj veliki dečko sad jede sve do čega dođe (naravno, ima stvari koje mu nisu mile, ali to imamo svi), a do nekih 5 godina sam oplakala svaki njegov obrok.
Nemoj se gristi što jede pred tv-om, i moj mali tako jede nekad je to jedini način da ga se nahrani.
a u zadnje vrijeme inzistira da jede sam, pa onda njih dva sjednu za stol i mali oponaša vlikog i stvarno pojede.
Juhu po novom pije iz zdjelice( popije vodu, pa rezance i mrkvu žlicom).
Jučer je pojeo sam ogroman komad vruće bučnice i stalno govorio da je fiiino. Ja ostala :shock: 

Još imamo faze kad čitav dan ne jede ništa, ali napredujemo.
Najveći problem nam je i dalje meso.

----------


## pikula

moj dominik jede samo: isto putar, mljeko, abc sir, banane, jabuke, meso, riba, tijesto, riža, žuta juha, zelena juha, lasagne, pizza, burek, pekmez od šipka, palačinke, saldoled, mafini, bolognes, pohanci, lignje, krumpirpire, bistra juha, pečena jaja . To je to. Sve mora biti uredno, jednoznačne teksture, okusa i boje. Ima šest godina,počelo je oko druge, s pet je meni  dodatno prorijedila alegija i sad smo na ovom   :Sad:   Jedni što ja uspije stvarno gomilu seznodkoh povrća sakriti u navedene juhe, lazanje, gdje god se može, a voće u maffine, saldolede, sokove isl.  Na kraju ima super krvnu sliku i sve pretrage plus pet,osim alergije, ali truuudaaa... Ima li tome kraja....? Ako je nešto zbrčkano i šareno, ne jede. Može biti na kruhu,mljeku i bananama tri dana. Probala. Onda sam ja pokleknula

----------


## pikula

seznodokoh = sezonskog, ja i tipfeleri. soori  :Embarassed:

----------


## Loryblue

došla sam se malo pohvalit:
*zelena faza* je večeras lagano bljesnila :D 

pričam ja nešto kako je ona ko mala jela zelenilo, smiksano i guštala ko malo prase.
i L. načuli uši ko radare i naravno: aj ja ću bit mala beba, a ti me nahrani smiksanom raštikom (srića i bog pa je za večeru nama bila raštika).
10 puta sam je pitala hoće li je pojest. hoće. ok, idem je smiksat i napravit kašicu (bolje išta nego ništa  :Grin:  ).
i mala pojela cilih *10 jušnih žlica* smiksane raštike, krumpira, riže i pancete (od nabrojanog jede pancetu koju zove pršo i krumpir samo ako je u pire obliku). i tu smo stali. ali je napomenila da joj ostavim "kašicu" od raštike sutra za večeru jer je super.

ajme kad bi nam se zelena faza vratila u punom sjaju :D

----------


## larmama

možda ovo nekom pomogne, moja curka obožava gledati večeru za 5, i sad i neka manje omiljena jela puno bolje prolaze jer na kraju da ocjenu za njih  8)

inače mi ne spadamo u ovu grupu, bili smo u grupi odbijača dohrane, s dvije godine nije jela gotovo ništa, no naša putanja što se tiče hrane je išla uzlazno   :Smile:

----------


## Sanja

Larmama, i moja voli kulinarske emisije, čak voli i kuhati sa mnom, ali na kraju ne pojede ono što smo skuhale.

Jučer je Fiona imala napadaj jedenja: u vrtiću je pojela *tri* porcije ručka, nakon vrtića palačinku s marmeladom kod bake, pa smo išli u grad u šetnju i u Ivici i Marici je krknula šnitu sacherice, a kad smo došli doma, prije spavanja je uredno večerala. Mislila sam da će se raspuknuti.   :Laughing:  

Zato Flora i dalje štrajka.   :Razz:

----------


## ribice

I nama se sitacija popravlja..mislim da su i zubi i prehlada utjelacali na manjak apetita..
Izbile je 4  četvorke i 3 trojke su pred izlazom..prehladu smo saniralirali antibioticima ( bilo je potrebno) i sad je malo po malo počela...
Doručak  50 ml mliječne kašice, užina pola male kašice od šljive, nakon toga par gutljaja  jogurta i par griza peciva..i sve to do podneva  :shock:

----------


## clumsy mom

Moji vec desetak dana zive na jabukama   :Rolling Eyes:   Matija doduse ima siri repertoar - ukiseljenu cveklu   :Rolling Eyes:  And that's it! *P o l u d e c u* :/

----------


## Sanja

Moje cure bi zadnjih dana jele samo puter-štangice. Za doručak, nakon vrtića i za večeru. Kata-fakin-strofa.

Uopće ne znam odakle im ljubav prema bijelom kruhu, kad mi doma uglavnom jedemo integralni. Uglavnom, zasad sam popustila, pa im ujutro dam bijelo pecivo, a kasnije jedu po mom izboru.

Inače, počela sam koristiti Djeda Mraza za indoktrinaciju.   :Grin:   Danas me Fiona zamišljeno pitala da li je Djed Mraz koji nosi poklone u Zg isti kao Djed Mraz koji nosi poklone u Beču, pa sam joj odgovorila da je to sve isti Djed Mraz i da nosi poklone djeci u cijelom svijetu. Ona je s puno suosjećanja odgovorila da se siroti sigurno jako umori od tolikog posla, a ja sam iskoristila priliku i rekla da on sto posto jede puno povrća kako bi imao što više energije za takav pothvat.   :Grin:  

Zamislila se.   :Grin:

----------


## seni

jao sanaj, nasmijala si me   :Laughing:  

djeda mraz prevrce ocima...

----------


## litala

nisam bas nesto o tome promisljala, ali moj leo se bas fino uklapa u ovo vase drustvance...

jede: jogurt s okusom vanilije, tjesteninu bez iceg (samo malo maslinovog ulja) i isto takvu rizu, krumpir na vise nacina. juhu (bistru s rezancima i mrkvom ili gustu miksanu). od mesa ponekad cevap, ponekad piletinu. ponekad ribu. zeleno nis. od voca lubenicu, bananu i jabuku. mlijeko i cornflakes ili rizine pahulje. kruh sa zitaricama i marmeladu ili nutellu. 

slatkise sve redom.

----------


## yaya

> slatkise sve redom.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## litala

:p

zaboravila sir ponekad  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sanja

> djeda mraz prevrce ocima...


Baš me briga.  :Grin:

----------


## babyboys

mi napredujemo.
T. po novom jede sve. imamo na frižideru "put uspjeha" (nekakva izmišljotina iz škole), pa kad sve pojede šta mu se da dobije žigić. kad dođe do cilja na tom putu, dobije malu nagradu.
za motivaciju dušu dalo.
a ne moram ni spominjat da je nakon početnog negodovanja bio oduševljen lećom, azukijem i slanutkom.

J. je napokon počeo jesti meso. doduše narezano i pomješno s prilogom, ali meso je tu i on ga vidi, a ne protestira.
Sad još samo moram nać načina da ga posjednem za stol., a ne da on, ko sad, uzme zalogaj, parodira po stanu, a kad se proguta dođe po drugi.

----------


## donna

moja ne jede ništa..i to me lagano dovodi u ludilo  :Evil or Very Mad:  neće meso,neće jaja,neće tijesto,neće kruha..ma šta hoće?? ništa...
za doručak pojede čokolino i to baki ,NE meni..onda u vrtiću malo promrlja neko njihovo jelo...dođe kući evo NEĆE ni juhice,ni mesa,ni krompira  :Sad:   :Sad:   kasnije hoće kiwi i malo jabuke odprilike MENE najviše terorizira pa MM malo manje i baku najmanje nekako...

----------


## Sanja

Malo dižem topic da vidim kako su mi mame-supatnice.  :Smile:  

Jesu li dječica počela jesti ili još uvijek žive na zraku, vodi i ponekom rijetkom zalogaju "prave" hrane?

Mi smo imali periode kad se jelo malo bolje, ali i one u kojima se jelo slabije. Uopće nema pravila niti sam uspjela skužiti o čemu periodi boljeg ili lošijeg apetita ovise.

Tijekom posljednjih tjedana opet smo ostali, čini se, osiromašeni za nekoliko namirnica koje su prije prolazile bez greške.

Npr. u subotu smo jeli poriluk - Fiona ga ja uvijek voljela, a Flora je jela "samo juhu", a pokoja nit poriluka ili komadić krumpira bi slučajno   :Grin:  uletjeli u žlicu. Međutim, ovaj put su ga obje glatko odbile. Desert (bakine domaće kremšnite) su pojele, naravno.   :Grin:  

Nedjeljni ručak: bistra juha od piletine i povrća - nula bodova, iako juhica obično pali.
Za glavno jelo sam isprobala Cekinovu piletinu butterino i to zaista *je* promašaj, jer je zapapreno preko svake mjere, pa me ne čudi da djeca nisu htjela (no, mogla su jesti i piletinu iz juhe). Za prilog namjerno nije bilo nikakvih ugljikohidrata, jer se obično najedu samo riže ili pikaju po krumpirima, nego sam napravila prefino povrće (tikvice, mrkva i cvjetača) na maslacu. Fiona nije htjela ni probati, a Floru sam uspjela nagovoriti da proba "cvjetić", kojeg je s izrazom gađenja sažvakala i s mukom progutala i to je bilo to.
Za desert je bila nutella-cheesecake   :Grin:  , argh.

Jučer mi je teta u vrtiću rekla da je Flora smazala pun tanjur variva, a Fionu su morali malo nagovarati, ali i ona je pojela skoro sve.

Ajde, dobro je što (kuc-kuc da se ne pokvari) koliko-toliko jedu voće. Ovih dana su dosta jele jagode i nadam se da će dolaskom proljeća i svježeg voća i njihov jelovnik barem po tom pitanju postati bogatiji.

Još jednom, argh.   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Oprosti Sanja, upadam kao padobranac. Nisam pročitala cijeli topic, ali eto jedna misao. 
Ja sam jedno vrijeme bila u  Zoni. Prehrana sa većim udjelom proteina, masti nezasićene iz maslinovog ulja ili badema, a ugljikohidrati složeni iz povrća. Stvar je u tome da su mi onda neke stvari bile puno ukusnije i slađe. Npr. jagode nisam "morala" zašećeriti i ušlagirati nego su mi bile ful slatke i same po sebi. Možda je kod tvojih cura stvar u tome. Koliko sam skužila jedu slatke stvari, kolače i torte. Možda da toga nema bi razvile okus za neke stvari koje sada ne jedu.
Btw. moja Eva jede kako kada. Prvu godinu dana je pedijatar prigovarao da prirast težine nije dobar, ali ja sada kad gledam njene slike mislim da je bila baš lijepa buckica. Stvar perspektive.   :Smile:

----------


## babyboys

T jede skoro sve, već neko vrijeme. ali me povremeno odluči izludit. npr u petak, kad sam radila tjesteninu sa porilukom i graškom u bešamelu. jeo je ko da mu je kamenje u tanjuru.
njemu je sad ljuto/pikantno u điru, što meni ustvari paše jer mi veliki mrzimo bljutavu hranu  :Grin:  
 u subotu je smazao dva tanjura lazanja za ručak , pa dvije pohane šnicle sa pireom za večeru(imali smo goste). 

J i njegovo jelo su mi najljuća rak rana.
on valjda jede orjentiran prema bio prognozi. pa je tako smazao tanjur lazanja u subotu, a u nedjelju se patio sa rižom i mješanim mahunarkama(govorim o ručku).

Tješim se da i u školi i u vrtiću jedu.... relativno zadovoljavajuće.
i da isto jedu dosta voća.
J je trenutno hit doručak kukuruzne pahuljice, banana na kockice i mlijeko.

bit će bolje....

----------


## nina14

Sjetila sam se ovih dana ovog topica, znaci nisam jedina  :/ 

Kod nas je uvijek isti problem: ne toliko oscilacije u apetitu koliko 'suženost' jelovnika.
Užasno ga je teško nagovoriti da samo proba nešto novo (npr. nešto što nismo odavno jeli, spremljeno na drukčiji način i slično), tj. u zadnje vrijeme ga ne mogu nagovoriti nikako tako da mi ručak postaje mučenje   :Sad:  
U stvari, umjesto da širi i obogaćuje jelovnik, sad odbija i hranu koju je donedavno jeo, sve manje hoće variva, voće skoro nikako...

Idem ponovo čitati 'trikove'   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sanja

Evo mojih supatnica i suborkinja.   :Grin:   :Heart:  

*Ana i mamino zlato,* sad je zbog tih deserata koje sam spomenula ispalo da curke cijeli dan jedu samo slatkiše, što zapravo ne stoji. Flora je oduvijek bila problematična u vezi jela, no Fiona je jela zaista sve i poznavala je sve okuse. Još do prije recimo godine dana bi pojela po dvije porcije (za odrasle!) istog tog povrća na maslacu koje je u nedjelju tako prezrivo odbila uopće probati.

*babyboys,* i moje curke često jedu u skladu s meteorološkim (ili nekim drugim, meni jednako tajanstvenim   :Grin:  ) uvjetima. Jedan dan super, pa čak i nekoliko dana zaredom sasvim zadovoljavajuće, a zatim daaanima ništa.

*nina14,* to stalno sužavanje jelovnika i mene brine.

Ne znam, trenutno me pere odluka da svaki vikend isprobamo po dva nova jela sa sastojcima koji su im djelomično poznati, a djelomično novi, pa ću vidjeti kako će reagirati na to. Za doručak i večeru će dobiti provjerenu klopu, a za ručak nešto novo. Već sam i surfala po receptima, tražim ideje.

----------


## mikka

ima neka fina klopa koja se radi s piletinom, rizom, bananom i kikirikijem ali ne znam tocan recept, probaj izguglati, mislim da se zove 'leteci holandez' (ili ukleti, ko zna). moja sveki to radi, uh, pojedem tonu. a bude fina mjesavina okusa, riza s bananom je super, i kikiriki bas da fini stih. mozda bi ti to curke htjele probati.

----------


## MalaSirena

Iz moje perspektive - samo treba biti uporan i malo-malo nuditi stvari koje bi željele da oni jedu. Npr. moj do nedavno nije htio niti probati matovilac, rukolu, kisele krastavce, špek i sl., rekao bi da je to 'bljak', a sad se davi u tome.

Ručak u nedjelju počinjao je s: ''Ja neću jesti juhu, nego samo meso i krumpir/štogod'' te durenjem i kenjkanjem i sl. (na što bi dobio da ne mora niti jesti, da ga neću siliti i onda bi obično pojeo, ali mene naživcira to njurganje i pregovaranje). Nije čak htio probati niti kolače   :Rolling Eyes:  

Kod nas bi često palio dogovor da može 5 žlica (na što bi on nekad samoinicijativno odredio da može 12 žlica...sva sreća kaj se još baš ne zna cjenkati   :Grin:  ) ili da može pljunuti u salvetu ako mu ne valja nešto novo što isprobava (u svezi s ovim - radio bi grimase, ali se ne sjećam da je bilo što pljunuo   :Grin:  ).

Kuham kao što i inače kuham jer sam skužila da, ako prilagođavam njemu, na kraju neće niti ono što je prije htio pa sam se prestala zamarati.


Nisam vam htjela ovim postom nabijati bedove, nego čisto da vidite da vas ohrabrim i da vidite da se upornost isplati   :Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## Sanja

> Nisam vam htjela ovim postom nabijati bedove, nego čisto da vidite da vas ohrabrim i da vidite da se upornost isplati


Hvala ti, Sirena, tvoje iskustvo mi je svjetlo na kraju tunela.   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja

> ima neka fina klopa koja se radi s piletinom, rizom, bananom i kikirikijem ali ne znam tocan recept, probaj izguglati, mislim da se zove 'leteci holandez' (ili ukleti, ko zna). moja sveki to radi, uh, pojedem tonu. a bude fina mjesavina okusa, riza s bananom je super, i kikiriki bas da fini stih. mozda bi ti to curke htjele probati.


Zasad nisam uspjela naći, ali hvala ti, ovo zvuči jako dobro.

Inače, curke vole ona klasična kineska jela s rižom, piletinom i umakom od indijskih oraha ili badema (naravno da povrće stave sa strane   :Grin:  , zato ga ni ne spominjem), pa im ta kombinacija s kikirikijem vjerojatno neće biti strana, no banana u svemu tome...  :Mljac:

----------


## Djenka

O ima nas...
Moja djeca su slabojedaći, okreću glavu ne kušajući što im se nudi.
Kod mojih je hrana teški individualizam, nema nikakvog obrasca, nekad će nešto htjeti pojesti, sutradan ni pogledati, nekad im način na koji im dam nešto super, sutra teška gnjavaža. Nema recepta ni savjeta koji može pomoći kad se oni s hranom tako stihijski ponašaju. Tješim se da ja svoju obavezu nakuhavanja barem tri različita obroka dnevno ispunjavam, redom navečer bacam to nekušano, ali svoju dužnost sam ispunila   :Rolling Eyes:  . Za divno čudo, nemaju problema niti s napredovanjem, niti s imunošću, niti s nervozom zbog gladi. Tete u jaslicama kažu za malu da se davi u hrani, tako da pokušavam naći šprancu zbog čega tamo jede, drugdje ne. Pokušali smo i s time da joj složimo atmosferu nalik vrtičkoj, način hranjenja nalik onom, dovođenje vršnjaka doma da joj rade društvo dok jede... nula bodova. Naučila sam jedino da savjeta nema, treba samo mnogo strpljenja.

----------


## babyboys

ja sam jednom pitala T zašto jede u vrtiću a doma ne.
odgovor je bio da se tamo mora. :?

----------


## babyboys

evo dižem malo ovu temu iz pepela . naša faza jela je opet netragom nestala...

T jede super, čak i stvari koje prije nije htio ni probati, ali zato J...majko mila  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  
imao je fazu u kojoj je jeo predivno, da nismo mogli doć k sebi, i onda nas je on prizvao. jednom riječju - katastrofa.
jučer, recimo smo bili na roćkasu moje seke na roštilju i dijete koje je tjednima ludilo za mesom, ga nije htjelo ni pogledat. čitav dan je proveo na zdjelici alnaturinih muslija sa amarantom, par krumpira i 5 jagoda, navečer je pojeo zdjelicu juhe.
i tako danima. na sve frkće nosom, izmišljamo bjesne gliste kako bi ga nahranili jer koliko god ja bila pobornik ideje da ih se pusti i da će jest kad ogladne, to mi i nije neka opcija sad kad je zatoplilo i dosta su vani, još mi samo treba da se negdje sruši.

u vrtiću standardno jede katastrofa. ali na to smo već oguglali.

i ima npovu opsesiju. slatko. od kad otvori oči milijun puta traži nešto slatko tokom dana. ja branim i ne dam, ali ne mogu s boriti s njim 24 sata na dan.... dosta mi je.

kako ostali nejedači?

----------


## tridesetri

mi smo valjda najnetipicniji nejedaci-izjelice ili ja nisam nikog upoznala tko ima slicnu pricu.

moja djeca nista zivo nisu htjela jesti do godinu dana osim cice. ja sam davala, uporno, sve po tablicama. jako su tesko prihvacali dohranu, s godinu i pol se znalo zalomiti po dva tjedna da nece nista osim cice jesti. ja sam vec bila luda. 

ali kad su jednom poceli jesti (oko 15 mj.), a tek kad su prestali dojiti (s 2 god). ljudi moji...NEMA te hrane koju oni nece kusati. naravno u nekim fazama ih uhvati da nesto ne zele jesti ali uglavnom jedu sve (masline, sushi, skoljke, alge, da ne nabrajam, smislite neko najcudnije jelo i njegov najcudniji oblik - oni ga obozvaju) apsolutno sve i to u oooogromnim kolicinama.

----------


## Lapis

moje dijete je bilo isključivo dojeno do 18 mjeseci.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:  

to znači da sam ja punih godinu dana kuhala i bacala. do 18 mjeseci je pojela hrane koliko stane u jedan omanji tanjur. nakon toga je kao počela.
mhm. baš. samo doručak. sad ima 2,5 i tek smo nedavno uspjeli postići da jede ručak. u smislu da smo uspostavili obrok. o tome koliko pojede je bolje ne pričati.

od namirnica jede ugljikohidrate, a i to na dane. ako je danas jela pire, nema šanse da ga okusi sljedeća dva tjedna. meso je nekidan pripustila u usta, i brzinom svjetlosti ga ispljunula. bolonjez pojede, jer valjda ne kuži da je meso. ali ni njega ne prečesto, naravno. ribu sam donedavno skrivala u pire, nekidan mi je pukao film pa sam spohala oslić i to je pristala probati. pojela je pohano, ribu je izbacila.   :Rolling Eyes:  

od povrća jede grašak, mrkvu povremeno kao i korabicu. nekidan je pojela mahune, čak je tražila još. ostalo 0 bodova. nedavno sam kuhala kelj. mislila samda će susjedi pozvati policiju koliko se derala kad sam tražila da samo proba, ako joj se ne sviđa da pljune. 
jedino što jede su svježi krastavci. to može svaki dan. i crne masline.
juhu je do nedavno jela, sad oko toga vodimo rat. s tim da se jede isključivo bistra. par puta sam išla raditi zelenu juhu. prošla me volja. nemam više živaca prolaziti kroz to. 

nekidan je tražila hrenovke  :?  uopće ne znam gdje je za njih čula, osim možda na reklami. i uredno ih je pojela.   :Mad:   dapače, čak je jučer pojela i ćevape kad sam rekla da su to malo drugačije hrenovke. istina da se mučila s njima, nakon drugog više nije htjela ni blizu, ali je pojela. i hoće salamu, po mogućnosti svaki dan. ni to ne znam od kud joj ideja, jer ju kupimo svake prijestupne.

voće, nula bodova. doslovno. ništa. nikada. ni u kakvom obliku. u životu nije pojela voća sve skupa, zakamuflirano u koješta, koliko je velika marelica. 

s tim da nigdje drugdje ne jede baš ništa. te tri žlice koje pojede ako je dobar dan, jede samo doma.

izraz luda ne opisuje moje psihičko stanje.

----------


## babyboys

jme, lapis, čak i J jede bolje od toga...  :Love:  
a on ne jede.točka.
kad je raspoložen, pojest će ... većinu toga. u suprotnom ne otvara usta. i amen.

i njega se ne može prvariti, taj valjda nanjuši svaku pojedinu namirnicu i nema tu kamufliranja.

ja ću poludit. ne mogu opet čekat još 5 godina da počne jest.do onda će mi trebat ozbiljno psihijatrijsko lječenje.

----------


## lana74

uf, kada sam pročitla prvi post kada sam ga ja napisala.
moja mala 4,5 godine, do druge godine (dokad sam joj otrpilike miksala) sve je živo tamanila od blitve,mrkve,kumpira,ribe,mesa a kad smo prestali miksat e onda je pomalo počela izbacibvati  namirnice.

sada od zelenjave apsolutno ništa ne jede. ostali smo na lešo ribi i mesu (meso obožava), povremeno polpete i pečena piletina, juha(samo rijetka),  tjestenina (sa mesom ili šalšom), smeđa riža (nekad joj uspijem uvalit uz rižu quinou,cous cous i sl), ukiseljena cikla, šalšu (dodše obožava pa onda tu utrpam svačega od mrkve, paprike,petrsilmula..),  voće (jabuka,banana, trešnje,breskve i mandarine),burek,  pahuljice al bez mlijeka i to je to. a sendviće (dodouše trudimo se da to bude kukuruzni kruh i svježi sir sa feticom šunke) obožava.   a največi problem je to što apsolutno neće da prova ništa novo! ma čak i ono šta večina djece obožava: pomfrit, pizza, bomboni , coca-cola nema šanse da stavi u usta.

čokoladu, pudinge, kinder pingui, sladoled i sl. mogla bi jesti u neograničenim količinama

----------


## clumsy mom

Mi smo na istom   :Sad:   Tešim se da će sad barem jesti još neko voće sem jabuka i banana - u trešnjama se davi, stižu i kajsije i breskve koje obožava...Jede i paradajz ponovo (ali na kraju obroka   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Matija će jesti većinu stvari uz ucenu mada uz presni krastavac ili ukiseljenu cveklu sve može da prođe (nekad nam i pavlaka probija put)

----------


## snorki

moja Edi pocela jest paradajz :shock:  :D  i to ga zaista voli :D 
sad svako malo guram paradajtz pred nju. necu joj ga valjda ogadit :/ 

a da vidite moje srece kad ga pojede  :Grin:  

joj sta bih ja dala da moji sjedu i pojedu tanjur graha :/  ili kupusa :/

----------


## babyboys

o, moji će pojest graha. pol tanjura , doduše. ali paradajz neće ni pogledat.

----------


## Sanja

Vidim da su moje drage supatnice   :Grin:   :Love:   digle temu dok me nije bilo, pa da i ja napišem koju riječ.

Kod nas je situacija tak-tak. Ima boljih faza, a ima i lošijih.

Bolje faze se očituju u tome da curke barem žele probati nešto novo, pa makar progutale jedan jedini zalogaj. U lošijim fazama nema šanse da će u usta staviti miligram nečeg što im se ne sviđa. Također, u lošijim fazama se vraćaju na minimalni broj namirnica, svaki put drugačiji. A ja ludim.

Recimo, u prošloj lošoj fazi sam mogla računati na to da će obje za doručak pojesti integralno pecivo ili kruh  sa sirnim namazom. U ovoj (koja trenutno traje   :Grin:  ) neće ni čuti za sirni namaz. I tak, nikada nije ni dosadno ni predvidljivo.   :Grin:  

Prošli tjedan sam poludila, jer smo bili u hotelu u kojem smo imali polupansion, a hrana je bila i više nego odlična. Na prebogatom švedskom stolu, moja djeca su za doručak jela, ovako - Flora jogurt, kroasan s maslacem i zadnjih dana kajzericu s paštetom (to je vidjela od Fione) i "za desert" malo pakiranje Nutelle i čašu soka od jabuke, a Fiona je popila čašu soka i pojela kajzericu s paštetom, malo pakiranje meda i na kraju se, kako ona kaže, zasladila lubenicom (ajde, barem nekakvo voće). Međutim, kad jedno jutro nije bilo lubenice, nije joj palo na pamet da se zasladi s, recimo, dinjom, ananasom ili nekim drugim voćem, nego se prebacila na Nutellu.

Inače na putovanjima ne inzistiramo na nekoj posebno zdravoj prehrani. Naravno, pokušavamo ih usmjeriti i dati im ono što smatramo boljim i kvalitetnijim, ali u konačnici one vide što se sve nudi i same si uzmu što žele jesti. Tako je Fiona prošlog proljeća u Njemačkoj tjedan dana doručkovala isključivo hrenovke.

Kad dođemo kući, namirnica poput hrenovki ili paštete jednostavno - nema. Tu ne popuštam.  8) 

Neću vam ni pričati kako su izgledale večere... Cijeli dan su skakale i divljale, a navečer su išle na spavanje nakon pojedenih par zalogaja... Zraka.

Barem su tijekom dana dvaput jele voće i sad me to strah napisati jer već vidim da će mi idući put kad im narežem jabuku hladnokrvno reći "hvala, mi to ne jedemo".   :Grin:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> litala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> slatkise sve redom.


odvaljjjjjjjjjjj

----------


## nina14

> Barem su tijekom dana dvaput jele voće i sad me to strah napisati jer već vidim da će mi idući put kad im narežem jabuku hladnokrvno reći "hvala, mi to ne jedemo".


Isto kod nas   :Rolling Eyes:  
Kaze: 'Kad sam sam bio mala beba, jeo sam voce pa sam narastao i sad mi je dosta'  :shock: 
Ili 'Jeo sam jednom u petak jabuku i jos mi je trbuh pun jabuke' (od tog petka je proslo mjesec dana)   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Barem su tijekom dana dvaput jele voće i sad me to strah napisati jer već vidim da će mi idući put kad im narežem jabuku hladnokrvno reći "hvala, mi to ne jedemo".  
> 
> 
> Isto kod nas   
> Kaze: 'Kad sam sam bio mala beba, jeo sam voce pa sam narastao i sad mi je dosta'  :shock: 
> Ili 'Jeo sam jednom u petak jabuku i jos mi je trbuh pun jabuke' (od tog petka je proslo mjesec dana)


  :Laughing:  

Oprosti, ne smijem se tvojoj muci, nego sličnosti naših mučitelja.   :Grin:  

Fiona ima sličnu foru. Pita me što je sve jela dok je bila beba, ja joj nabrojim gomilu voća i povrća i onda ona odobravajući zaključi "Pa fino sam jela".   :Grin:  

Kad ju pitam zašto sad više ništa od toga ne jede, strpljivo mi objasni da joj se to više ne sviđa.   :Grin:

----------


## SpOOklica

Ja sam se odlučila neko vrijeme ne javljati nego se posvetiti misiji hranjenja djeteta. Uglavnom, dobili smo uputnicu za gastrića, s obzirom na 22 mj i 9 kg. Žena ga pregledala i rekla da je zdrav, da još jedino moramo slati krv u Klaićevu na analizu antitijela za celijakiju, jer ju drugačije ne može isključiti, ali i bez toga ja sam se smirila  sa te zdravstvene strane. Počeli smo piti Pikovit, ne znam za koliko dana bi se možda mogli vidjeti rezultati, ali nadam se da će reagirati. Ono šta me je ubilo u pojam je slijedeće. Inače sam sama sa malim, muž mi radi i po 10-12 sati dnevno. Sama se mučim s hranjenjem, sama sam ga vodila po pretragama, sama se informiram o hrani i hranjenju, dojenju, općenito. I onda jedan dan je bio kod prijetelja koji mu je onako, autoritet, i razgovarali su o Malome, i ovaj mu kaže - triba se ostavit cice pa da vidiš kako će jesti. I on to meni, a ja u bed. Jučer ode kod doktorice jer ga boli grlo, usput uzeti uputnicu za Klaićevu i dolazi kući i govori mi : doktorica mi je rekla da Mali treba jesti kašice, da će se od toga udebljati, da ti je to rekla, ali da si ti malo "tvrda" po tom pitanju.... i ja udri u plač, on popizdi da mi se više ništa ne smije reći.... i možete zamisliti kako je teklo dalje. A najviše me od svega pogadja šta je potpuno neupućen u situaciju, da sam svaki njezin savjet objeručke prihvatila, te davala adaptirano koje je pljucao, davala lina ne bi li ga malo napuhalo, neće, umjesto jogurta dala vrhnje, to je htio, pa mu se valjda zgadilo, rekla je da mu poslije obroka dajem gusti umjesto svježih sokova, odmah sam otišla i uzela 5l gustoga... I uvijek je cica kriva za sve, a jedino dojenje kada nešto zbilja pojede je prije večernjeg spavanja, osim toga još cica noću, zadnje cicanje je oko 6 ujutro, i za popodnevno spavanje (tu odmah zaspe ni ne pocica kako treba), više mu ni ne dam da se mazi uz cicu jer se odmah grebe, ne smijem sjesti ili leći na kauč dok nije vrijeme za spavanje, odmah se grebe. 

I sama sam bila na sto muka da li je dojenje krio za sve, i da li da ga prestanem dojiti, a s druge strane šta ako ga prestanem dojiti i pokaže se da nije do toga? Pa ne daj bože navuče kakvu virozu i onda nemam cicu da spašava stvar (i kilažu)? Do sada nas je cica spasila od sigurne infuzije bar tri puta (dva put zubi jednom proljev) i od gubitka kilaže, kako biti sigurna da neću požaliti? Dajte mi recite svoja razmišljanja, ne znam kojim putem.

----------


## Anemona

*Spooklica*, samo nek on lijepo cica. Cica sigurno nije kriva za nejedenje. Moj maleni je vrlo kratko cicao, dalje je na AD, pa smo imali 100 muka po hranjenju, samo je htio AD. Evo sad s 2 godine, jede naspram onog što je bilo prije super odlično. Kad se probudi pije adaptirano (cca 180 ml), onda neki doručak, najčešće sir s žgancima (oko 9), onda oko 10 ili 11 (tad je do nedavno pio isto adaptirano - taj obrok smo izbacili), pa pojede npr. malo kruha i nekog sirnog namaza, oko 12 voće (obično banana, ponekad jabuka, trešnje, jagode, kruške, ali najbolja je banana), oko 13 ili 14 je ručak, jede dosta uski krug namirnica (paradajz juha, štrukli na juhu, tjestenina i saft, piletina, krumpir, ponekad želi i mahune ili kelj (ali malo), jaja, ponekad hrenovke (to bi htio svaki dan), ponekad juha s povrćem i noklicama ili knedlima, riža s graškom i mrkvom,....)
Prije spavanja oko 14.30 pije adaptirano max. 180 ml, oko 18.30 večera (ili ostaci ručka, ili jaja, ako ih nije več jeo, ili neki sir,...), oko 21 opet koji zalogaj večere, oko 22 adaptirano opet max 180 ml. Negdje još ponekad obacimo kakvo voće.
Voli i špek, salamu podrigušu (kako ju ja zovem), i puding (njega rijetko dajem).
Uglavnom, puuuno malih obroka, jer od rođenja želi jesti male količine.
To nam je sad najnoviji "raspored obroka" do sad je bilo nešto drugačije.

----------


## Brunda

Spooklica   :Love:  
Meni je najbolje kada ne znaju šta pametno reći onda je cica kriva za sve   :Rolling Eyes:  
Da ti ispričam šta se meni desilo prije par mjeseci.
Bila sam na sistematskom pregledu. Prvo me ortoped oprao za dojenje jer je L. već imao skoro pa godinu dana, a kičma me boli od noćnog dizanja iz kinderbeta (u kojem uopće ne spava   :Laughing:  ) i pogrbljenog dojenja (a dojim ga u polusnu u mom krevetu gdje i spava)   :Rolling Eyes:  
Onda je internistica zaključila da mi je hemoglobin (ne i željezo) nisko od dojenja jer se u organizmu sve isporemetilo zbog toga.
Onda je zubarka zaključila da mi je zbog dojenja imunitet slab  (za usporedbu mi je dala kemoterapiju  :shock: ) i da me zato boli zub jer sa zubom je kakti sve ok. Na kraju je ispalo da su mi morali vaditi korjen    :Mad:  
Pa su na uzv dojki našli nešto ali zbog dojenja nisu sigurni što. Pa su mi rekli da dođem za 3 mjeseca kada prestanem dojiti. Evo idem prekosutra s punom cicom mlijeka   :Grin:  
Jedini kome dojenje nije bilo krivo je okulist. Ali bit će valjda zato što mi se dioptrija smanjila   :Laughing:  

Što se tiče jela



> izraz luda ne opisuje moje psihičko stanje.


potpisujem ovo.
Sven ne jede apsolutno ništa od povrća, a od voća samo jabuku i krušku i to po jednu kriškicu uz natezanje svakih tjedan dana.
Kako litala kaže, slatko bi sve po redu.
Sreća pa Leon tamani sve što se stavi pred njega. Najslađi je kada gricka luk, papriku i pije sok koji je pustio paradajz dok je stajao i čekao Svena da ga proba.
A onda je Sven ljubomoran na njega jer ovaj jede sve a on ništa   :Teletubbies:

----------


## cappy

Naslov teme opisuje D. u zadnje vrijeme.Nikad nije bio jak na jelu, ali trenutno je došao do dna. Nikad nije gladan , zalogaj stavi u usta i pljune uz neko važno obrazloženje.Pomisao na njegovo jelo tjera me u očaj , već čujem bakin komentar kad dođem s posla : " nije skoro ništa jeo cijeli dan " i onda umjesto da se idemo igrati i raditi nešto zajedno ,slijedi rat oko jela.Priznajem da sam neki dan totalno izgubila kontrolu i rasplakala se pred njim , što znam da nije u redu. Jučer pak, nakon što je pet puta ispljuvao zalogaj , uzela sam drugo jelo , stavila u zajedniči tanjur i dala mu nož da napravi granicu do kud tko smije jesti, tako je krenula igra oko toga da sad svako ima svoje vojnike i da on ne smije pojesti moje jer ću izgubiti rat, doslovce je počeo tamaniti i pojeo je skoro sve. A maloprije se kleo da nije gladan i s gađenjem gledao hranu.No mislim da ista fora danas neće uspjeti.Dajte koji savjet ...Što bi Juul rekao o tome ?

----------


## Anemona

Nemam nekih savjeta, mi smo opet smanjili količine, ali to mi je normalno. Petice nikako da izbiju, izbijaju na mahove, odmah se po njemu vidi, dobije male prištiče po bradi i počne birati namirnice i popodne nema volju jesti. To traje obično tjedan dana i opet ok. Pa evo čekamo. Inače ima oko 14 kg, što mislim da je za njegove dvije godine sasvim odlična kilaža. Dobro, nešto je viši od prosjeka, ali super. 
Uglavnom, čim smanji količine, onda poveča AD, pa se tako prehranimo. Ah, te petice.

----------


## Sirius Black

Mene izluđuje to kaj moja P. voli jesti junk. To joj rijetko nudimo, i ne jede nikakve salame, hrenovke, grickalice. Nedavno smo joj probali dati čokoladu i sad je luda za njom. Ne jede puno, jedno živ. carstvo jede tri dana, ali ju sama traži.
Kad vidi da jedemo kolače, napolitanke i sl. uvijek hoće probati, ali ako jedemo voće koje još nije jela neće uopće blizu ustima (jedino je jela trešnje i višnje jer smo ih brali na dvorištu). Kad skuham bilo kaj novo neće okusiti, ali ako napravim pommes frittes ili pizzu onda hoće.

----------

